# Seguimento - Abril 2008



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2008 às 00:00)

E chegámos a Abril... Os dias começam a ficar mais quentes e já são mais longos... Mas como diz o velho ditado:      *"ABRIL, ÀGUAS MIL"*
Vejamos se se confirma (mas não na primeira semana)

*Começo Abril com 10,1ºC*
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1030 hPa

Ena! Que precisão... abri o tópico ás 00:00 em ponto


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Abr 2008 às 00:03)

Boa noite a todos !
Sigo com *10,6 ºC*, *75 %* de Humidade Relativa e *1030,1 hPa*, com o vento a soprar a *16 km/h* de *Norte*.
Já hoje podemos experimentar temperaturas de *23 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2008 às 00:04)

Bem postado *Gil*!

E eu no seguimento de Março queria postar às 23:59, mas adiantei-me um minuto...

Começo Abril como terminei Março:
Estou com *12,1ºC* e com vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## Rog (1 Abr 2008 às 00:24)

Boas, por aqui sigo com 14,3ºC
89%HR
1028hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2008 às 08:06)

Bom dia das mentiras

A minima ficou em 9,8ºC (que subida...)

No momento vou com 10,5ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1029 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h e wind chill a 8,9ºC


----------



## vitamos (1 Abr 2008 às 09:35)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *9,8ºC*
Tmax *17,9ºC*

Hoje acordei com céu limpo. A mínima matinal foi de *10,1ºC* e a esta hora já se sente algum calor! Esta semana vai ser  ... Pressão em *1031 hPa*!


----------



## Rog (1 Abr 2008 às 12:58)

Boas,
Por aqui 13,6ºC
92%HR
1024hpa
ceu nublado e alguns chuviscos


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2008 às 13:02)

Eu ja vou com *19,3ºC*

Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1027 hPa (ligeira descida)

A estação começa a indicar tendencia de céu nublado


----------



## HotSpot (1 Abr 2008 às 13:11)

A temperatura vai subindo e vai ser sempre a subir até sábado.

Céu limpo e agora estão *22,6ºC*

UV a chegar praticamente ao Index 7. Cuidado com o sol pessoal


----------



## ACalado (1 Abr 2008 às 13:41)

Boas por aqui dia de primavera mínima de 6.2ºc neste momento estou com 15.4ºc


----------



## jpmartins (1 Abr 2008 às 13:44)

Por aqui dia primaveril, com a temp. nos 19.3ºC.
Pressão: 1030.0hPa.


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2008 às 14:45)

Tive uma mínima de 10,6ºC...

Agora vou com 20,0ºC, 34%HR, 1027hpa e vento de 9,4 km/h..max: 16,9 km/h(12:14)


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2008 às 14:45)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 21.5ºC 

Mínima de 10.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2008 às 14:46)

16,6 ºC e algumas nuvens.

Mínima de 2,5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2008 às 15:51)

Limpo, limpinho e vento fraco de Este.

Estou com 22,8ºC que é para já a máxima do dia.
A minima ficou-se nos 11,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2008 às 17:06)

E pronto... nova máxima do ano...* 24,2ºC*

No momento 23,2ºC
Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1025 hPa (a descer)

Quero ver nos próximos dias...


----------



## HotSpot (1 Abr 2008 às 17:17)

Máximo Hoje:  *25.7°C* (16:31) (Máxima do ano)
Mínimo Hoje:  8.4°C (07:03)


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2008 às 17:42)

Eu não superei mas igualei a máxima do ano: 23,4ºC.
Não deixa de ser curioso ainda não ter superado uma barreira atingida a 23 de *Janeiro*.

Por agora 22,7ºC e vai descendo lentamente.


----------



## Rog (1 Abr 2008 às 17:54)

Boas,
Por aqui 16,1ºC
algum vento moderado
1022hpa
71%HR


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2008 às 18:37)

Máxima de *25,0* 

Agora 23,2ºC, 31%HR, 1024hpa e vento fraco 3,6 km/h...max:23,4 km/h(15:16)


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2008 às 19:11)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 22.7ºC  e agora estou com 20.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2008 às 19:31)

Só agora é que desci dos 20ºC

Estou com 19,9ºC


----------



## apassosviana (1 Abr 2008 às 20:30)

em Viana pelas 20:30 a temperatura é de 17ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2008 às 20:32)

Poucas nuvens e 16,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 2,5ºC / 18,9ºC


----------



## vitamos (1 Abr 2008 às 20:53)

Boa noite pessoal!

Noite muito agradável, quase a fazer lembrar as noites de verão! 

Hoje registei uma máxima de 21,4ºC (não foi a mais alta do mês)!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2008 às 20:54)

ESTREMOZ

Temperaturas extremas de hoje: Mínima 7,1 ºC (06h51); Máxima 20,8 ºC (17h11).


----------



## TaviraMan (1 Abr 2008 às 21:33)

Boas!

Por aqui mantém-se o céu totalmente limpo e assim foi durante o dia de hoje. Estão agora 19ºC bem agradáveis e a máxima de hoje deve ter chegado aos 24ºC. Em contraste, de manhã teve frio outra vez em +-11ºC

Fiquem


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2008 às 21:45)

Boa noite, malta!!

Hoje a maxima nao subiu alem dos *18,5ºC* e a minima ficou-se pelos *10ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo e *14,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2008 às 22:03)

Vou neste momento com... 17,7ºC, 58%HR, 1025hpa, 4,3 km/h...


----------



## Minho (1 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

Por Braga céu limpo, dia primaveril.
Neste momento 15.0ºC


----------



## Brigantia (1 Abr 2008 às 22:20)

Hoje mínima de 3,4ºC, máxima de 22,2ºC(sem RS), neste momento 11ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Abr 2008 às 22:32)

Boa noite a todos. Hoje por cá periodos de ceu muito nublado, com aumento da nublosidade ao longo da tarde. 

Neste momento muitas nuvens e a minha estação ja indica chuva.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 15,6ºC Tmax 20,6ºC

Actual - 17,4ºC e 75% Hr


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Abr 2008 às 22:35)

Algumas fotos do meu novo abrigo


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2008 às 22:57)

Grande nevão hoje em Bragança, a temperatura maxima não atingiu os 0ºC sendo a minima de -5ºC. A neve acumulada chegou aos 30cm. As ruas estão intransitaveis e o vento esteve moderado a forte 

Bom dia das mentiras para todos

Agora a serio A temperatura esteve bem alta 20ºC aproximadamente e o céu esteve practicamente limpo ao longo do dia...


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2008 às 23:08)

Boa noite... para a máxima que tive ate esta a descer a um ritmo razoavel

Tenho 13,4ºC...
Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1025 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 9,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 24,2ºC

Amplitude termica de 14,4ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2008 às 23:59)

15,9ºC
70%HR
1026hpa
5,0 km/h
 uma bela noite


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2008 às 00:06)

Começo o dia 2 com *12,3ºC* e ceu limpo


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2008 às 00:38)

Hey pessoal!

Acham normal ainda estar com 16,1ºC?
Está quentinho aqui, e não há meios de arrefecer.

Extremos do primeiro dia de Abril:
Tmin:11,0ºC
Tmáx:23,4ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Abr 2008 às 00:50)

AnDré disse:


> Acham normal ainda estar com 16,1ºC?
> Está quentinho aqui, e não há meios de arrefecer.
> 
> Extremos do primeiro dia de Abril:
> ...



E amanhã segue a subida das temperaturas.
E depois de amanhã também...
Por aqui,hoje foi a transição, entre o Inverno e o quase Verão que aí vem:
Max, 19.4   mín, 10,2  e sol , muito sol.
Agora, 12,4º e o vento embora fraco,já se fixou de Leste...
Obviamente , céu limpo...


----------



## psm (2 Abr 2008 às 06:24)

céu limpo

vento fraco de leste e bem ameno.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2008 às 08:01)

Mínimo Hoje:  8.7°C (06:44) 

Até à meia-noite esteve uma noite muito agradavel. Já fazem lembrar as noites de verão. Venha mais quentinho hoje


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2008 às 08:05)

Bom Dia (Um belo dia de Praia)

E após uma noite "morna" eis que a minima registada foi 12,4ºC (pouco depois das 00:00)

Durante a a noite a temperatura ainda subiu aos 15,7ºC (3:44)

Agora ja tenho 14,9ºC, Humidade a 57%, Pressão a 1025 hPa
O vento esteve fraco duranta a noite, e no momento esta a 0,3 km/h


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2008 às 09:01)

Bom dia pessoal!
Tive uma minima escandalosa... *14,4ºC* e é de longe a minima mais alta do ano! O incrivel é que esteve sempre uma brisa de leste, mas nem assim a temperatura desceu mais do que isto.

Por agora 15,0ºC e a subir.
Vai ser um dia bonito, vai!


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Abr 2008 às 09:05)

Bons dias:
Sobe, sobe, temperatura sobe.
Segundo o I.M. a máxima chegará hoje cá pela zona aos 24º .
Hum! Pelo andar da carruagem (já estamos com 18.1) parece-me que vamos ultrapassar essa fasquia.
Habemos Verão!!!
Prá semana a história será outra.
Para seguir esse desenvolvimento no "sítio do costume"...


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2008 às 09:30)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu limpo, 13,9ºC
76%HR
1017hpa

min 10,8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (2 Abr 2008 às 09:38)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu limpo.
Min. 11.6ºC
Temp.actual 14.8ºC
Max. (ontem): 21.8ºC


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2008 às 10:22)

Bom dia!

Ontem por lapso referi que a minha máxima tinha sido de 21.4ºC, passo a corrigir:

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *10.1ºC*
Tmax *21.6ºC*

Hoje céu totalemente limpo. Registei uma mínima de *13,6ºC* .  A pressão está em *1028 hPa *


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2008 às 10:36)

Por aqui quentinho também, segundo o MeteoOeiras.com já estavam 19.5 °C às 10:30. Vamos ver até onde isto vai hoje.


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2008 às 10:47)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui quentinho também, segundo o MeteoOeiras.com já estavam 19.5 °C às 10:30. Vamos ver até onde isto vai hoje.



Também no litoral centro e norte começa a aquecer! A estação amadora de leça da palmeira já regista 20,2ºC e a de são silvestre (Coimbra) 18,2ºC... Promete!


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2008 às 11:13)

Por aqui a temperatura sobe como se não houvesse amanhã

*21,7ºC*

Tendência:  +4.5/hr 
Diferença 24HR:  +3.2 °C


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Abr 2008 às 11:21)

Bom dia a todos. 
Por cá ceú muito nublado, quase encoberto e vento a começar a suprar com intensidade. Ainda não chuveu.

Minima de 16,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2008 às 11:25)

*Máximas 01/ABR (Lisboa):*

Oeiras (davis) *25,8*
Moita (davis) *25,7*
Alhos-Vedros (oregon) *24,4*
Almada (oregon) *24,2*
Montijo (oficial) *24,0*
LX-Gago (oficial) *23,8*
Portela Sacavem (davis) *23,1*
Moscavide (davis) *22,9*
LX-Geofisico (oficial) *22,8*
Sintra/Granja (oficial) *22,8*
Queluz (oregon) *22,7*


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2008 às 11:47)

*Máximas de 1 de Abril no Algarve*

*1 - Tavira* 25.1 ºC

*2 - Faro (Aeroporto)* 24.5 ºC

*3 - Olhão* 23.5 ºC

*4 - São Brás de Alportel* 23.1 ºC

*5 - Sagres* 21.0 ºC

*6 - Monchique* 16.9 ºC


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2008 às 11:49)

Já agora mais uma curiosidade da minha estação:

Em *4 horas* a temperatura *subiu* aproximadamente *15ºC*


----------



## LUPER (2 Abr 2008 às 11:54)

HotSpot disse:


> Já agora mais uma curiosidade da minha estação:
> 
> Em *4 horas* a temperatura *subiu* aproximadamente *15ºC*



Isso já parece quando Moscovo desceu uns 30º num espaço de horas há 2 temporadas atrás.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2008 às 12:03)

Boa tarde!

O sol está quente, de facto é parece-me que hoje ovu ter nova máxima do ano

Neste momento tenho *20,4ºC*... *mais 2,3ºC que ontem *por esta hora
Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 0,0 Km/h

O céu está limpissimo e com uma cor como ja não via há algum tempo...


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2008 às 12:21)

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,9ºC...

Neste momento vou com temp: 20ºC, 37%HR, 1025hpa e vento fraco mas por vezes moderado máx:14,0 km/h(11:56)


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2008 às 12:38)

A temperatura ia disparada mas cansou-se com o sprint, aqui a cavalgada estabilizou partir das 11:30


----------



## cris (2 Abr 2008 às 13:03)

Alguem sabe se ainda ha neve na serra da estrela...vou la neste fim de semana que vem e gostava de saber...


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2008 às 13:19)

Boas,
por aqui 19,2ºC
67%HR
1016hpa
ceu limpo

Em cerca de 24 horas a pressão atmosférica desceu cerca de 14mb


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2008 às 13:44)

Funchal não perde tempo, e já às 12h tinha 24,9ºC...
Irá ultrapassar os 25ºC previstos para hoje pelo IM


----------



## jpmartins (2 Abr 2008 às 13:50)

Por aqui 23.8ºC.
Pressão 1026.5 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2008 às 13:50)

E aqui tem estado "estabilizada" entre os 21,8ºC e os 22,3ºC actuais

Humidade a 39%
Pressão a descer...1022 hPa


----------



## Serrano (2 Abr 2008 às 14:03)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 19.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima da noite passada ficou-se por 8.1 graus.


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2008 às 14:15)

Primeiros dias de Verão em grande parte do país. Algo perfeitamente normal nesta altura do ano.

Por aqui a temperatura também subiu bastante. Por agora 18,4ºC, com uma mínima de 6,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2008 às 14:48)

Bem... terei de abandonar o meu local de observação...
Daqui há pouco ja estou cá de novo

Tenho *23,2ºC*
Humidade a 35%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 2,5 km/h (há pouco cegou aos 9,0 km/h)


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2008 às 14:53)

Já atingiu os *27ºC* e continua a subir...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Abr 2008 às 15:06)

HotSpot disse:


> Já atingiu os *27ºC* e continua a subir...



Amigo, isso aí pela Moita está bem quentinho. Achas que vai chegar pertinho dos 30ºC? 

Por aqui continuam bastantes nuvens, algum vento, mas nada do que se esperava, no entanto poderá haver um agravamento para o final do dia e a partir de amanhã

Tarde amena


----------



## rbsmr (2 Abr 2008 às 15:19)

Em Lisboa circulava algum ar: estava um ventinho bastante agradável!!!


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2008 às 15:29)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Amigo, isso aí pela Moita está bem quentinho. Achas que vai chegar pertinho dos 30ºC?



30ºC ? Talvez amanhã...


----------



## dgstorm (2 Abr 2008 às 17:33)

POr aqui sigo com 24,4ºC ! 

Mas que calor... detesto isto...


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2008 às 17:36)

Boas, por aqui tempo quente seco, embora mais seco que quente...
21,5ºC
35%HR
1014hpa
ceu limpo

O Funchal, aí é outra história
28,1ºC
16%HR


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2008 às 17:57)

Boa tarde...

E não é que chego a casa e vejo *27,2ºC* estampados no ecrã...
A máxima foi de *27,3ºC*

Humidade a 29%
Pressão a descer... 1020 hPa

Até agora esta máxima foi a mais alta desde que participo no MeteoPT, e desde que tenho a estação


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2008 às 18:20)

Nova máxima do ano...*26,9ºC* 

Agora: *25,2ºC*, *31%HR*, *1021hpa* e vento fraco a moderado *14,0 km/h* E...máx:*24,8 km/h* (14:04)


----------



## TaviraMan (2 Abr 2008 às 18:21)

Boas!

Por aqui, dia de algum calor em que a máxima esteve à volta dos 25ºC, e neste momento estão 23ºC e vento muito fraco! O melhor é que a manhã de hoje não esteve tão fria como as anteriores, deve ter estado uns 13ºC

Fiquem


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2008 às 18:36)

*Máximas 02/ABR (Lisboa):*

Alhos-Vedros (oregon) *29,7*
Moita (davis) *27,5*
Oeiras (davis) *26,8*
Montijo (oficial) *26,2*
LX-Geofisico (oficial) *25,4*
LX-Gago (oficial) *25,2*
Portela Sacavem (davis) *25,1*
Moscavide (davis) *24,7*
Sintra/Granja (oficial) *24,2*
Queluz (oregon) *24,1*

Almada (oregon) *N/D*

nota: já com os valores todos. A estação de Almada está offline portanto não tem valores


----------



## belem (2 Abr 2008 às 18:48)

Rog disse:


> Funchal não perde tempo, e já às 12h tinha 24,9ºC...
> Irá ultrapassar os 25ºC previstos para hoje pelo IM



28,9 vi lá há bocado!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2008 às 19:15)

Por aqui dia quente os U.V devem andar já quase no tecto  das previsões.

Tive uma mínima de 14.2ºC e máxima de 24.1ºC agora estou com 23.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2008 às 19:27)

Tou a ver que hoje foi uma tosta e que a manha aumentara mais um bocado as maximas

Por Gaia:
Maxima: *23,2ºC* Novo maximo
Minima: *11,4ºC*
Actual: *20,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2008 às 19:29)

Esta noite vai ser bem quentinha ainda vou com *24,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2008 às 19:36)

Hey pessoal!

Nova máxima do ano por aqui!
*25,5ºC*!!!

Por agora 23,5ºC.
Vento fraco e morno vindo de leste!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2008 às 19:48)

Ainda tenho 23,9ºC de temperatura e 36% de humidade
Pressão a 1020 hPa e vento a 0,0 km/h

O sol acabou de se por por tras da Serra


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2008 às 20:26)

Voce pelo centro sul ainda registam temperaturas acimas dos 20ºC

Pelo Norte ja registo *18,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2008 às 20:43)

*21,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2008 às 21:09)

E aqui 21,5ºC

No entanto e no meio do atlântico está bem fresquinho.
A Horta estava às 19h locais com 11,0ºC.
Ando a tentar ver nas webcams se há neve no Pico (quase de certeza que há), mas está de chuva, e só se vê nublosidade e precipitação.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2008 às 21:33)

E não é que so as 20:44 é que desci dos 20ºC??

Neste momento ainda tenho *19,0ºC*
Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 2,1 km/h

Uma noite semi-tropical


----------



## jose leça (2 Abr 2008 às 21:45)

Boas noites:

Registei a máxima do ano com 26,9ºC (24,5º no aeroporto), e uma mínima de 12,3ºC

Sigo com 19,2ºC e 38%HR, céu limpo e vento calmo.


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Abr 2008 às 22:06)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min.............................13.3º
T máx............................22.7º
T actual.........................19º

H min............................34%
H máx...........................56%
H actual........................42%

Pressão actual...............1018 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2008 às 22:06)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,2 ºC (07h52); Temperatura máxima - *22,4 ºC* (16h41).

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = *22,4 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## Brigantia (2 Abr 2008 às 22:10)

Bragança: Mínima 4,6ºC
              Máxima 22,9ºC
              Actual 15,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

Mas o que é isto??? *18,9ºC*
E teima em não descer!

A humidade... essa sim, desce... 44%
Pressão a 1021 hPa

O céu está completamente limpo e estrelado...

*Facto interessante:* Em grande parte dos dias de *Verão*, por esta hora já tinha temperaturas abaixo destas...


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2008 às 22:54)

Por aqui desce aos poucos mais ainda registo *16,9ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2008 às 23:00)

Sigo com *17,9 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2008 às 23:09)

Gilmet disse:


> *Facto interessante:* Em grande parte dos dias de *Verão*, por esta hora já tinha temperaturas abaixo destas...



Claro porque vem ai chuva o que leva a que (na minha opnião) a não exista nortada 

Eu lembro-me do ano passado que no Verão nos dias antes de chover nunca havia nortada ia-se a chuva voltava logo a nortada  está-se a passar exactamente o mesmo neste momento.

Estou com 20.0ºC


----------



## Minho (2 Abr 2008 às 23:30)

18.2ºC em Braga... que rica noite para dar uns passeios


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2008 às 23:33)

Por aqui também temperatura um pouco alta, mas ainda assim bem mais fresca que as vossas... 16,6ºC
máx de 22,4ºC
1012hpa
ceu limpo
62%HR


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2008 às 23:33)

vou com 16,9ºC baixou bem nos ultimos minutos! 55%HR, 1022hpa


----------



## jose leça (2 Abr 2008 às 23:37)

Noite muito agradável no Porto, com 18,3ºC, céu limpo e praticamente sem vento.


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2008 às 23:39)

Nao e por nada, mas a temperatura esta a subir

Sigo com *17,0ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2008 às 23:52)

Boas, por aqui, no Algarve sigo com 17ºC e vento moderado de leste.

Temperatura Máxima: 22.4ºC 
Temperatura mínima: 13.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2008 às 23:53)

... e despeço-me por hoje com 18,4ºC...

Estou ansioso pela minima de amanha, vai ser, quase de certo, a mais alta do ano
E a máxima? Depois veremos...

Até amanha


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2008 às 23:54)

Eu deixei agora de ser tropical.
Às 23:49 desci aos 19,9ºC. Está uma noite fantástica. É que nem vento faz.

Infelizmente amanhã ainda só é 5ªfeira.

Bem, despeço-me com os extremos do dia mais quente, até agora, de 2008:
Tmin:14,4ºC (minima mais alta do ano).
Tmáx:25,5ºC (máxima mais alta do ano).
Tactual:19,9ºC (temperatura mais alta do ano para esta hora).


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2008 às 23:56)

Céu limpo e 12,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 6,9ºC / 21,4ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2008 às 00:05)

Vai baixando e agora vou com 15,9ºC...


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2008 às 00:09)

15,6ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Abr 2008 às 06:46)

Bons dias:
Madrugada bem quentinha com a mínima nos 15.2 por volta das 04 UTC.
Agora estão 16,7, a pressão está estável nos 1021,5  ,o vento seco de leste à volta dos 15 km/h (Hum.rel. 40%).Céu limpo e visibilidade excelente.
E hoje ? Até onde irão as máximas aqui no Litoral Oeste?
Ontem ,na EMA de P.Rubras foi de 24.5º...
Hoje esse registo vai ser largamente ultrapassado.
Toca a usufruir deste Verão com os dias contados.
Dias contados???
É verdade...siga a evolução "no tópico do costume"(Previsão e Alertas)...


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2008 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

E aí vou eu com 16,0ºC todo lançado.
No entanto hoje a minima foi mais baixa que ontem: 13,8ºC.

Quem tiver a sorte de ir até à praia aproveitar este curto verão primavril, que dê um mergulho por mim!



AnDré disse:


> No entanto e no meio do atlântico está bem fresquinho.
> A Horta estava às 19h locais com 11,0ºC.
> Ando a tentar ver nas webcams se há neve no Pico (quase de certeza que há), mas está de chuva, e só se vê nublosidade e precipitação.











Bem me parecia que andava muito frio pelo Atlântico!


----------



## Rog (3 Abr 2008 às 09:31)

Boas,
Por aqui tive uma noite no mínimo insólita... em vez da mínima tive a máxima 23ºC (acima dos 22,4ºC registados ontem) 
A maior parte da noite foi de vento muito forte com rajadas, ar vindo directamente do forno de África... a humidade por volta das 3h da manhã andava nos 29% e a temperatura chega aos 23ºC...

Neste momento vento fraco e a humidade subiu com a temperatura bem mais baixa. 16,8ºC e 82%HR

1009hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Rog (3 Abr 2008 às 09:33)

AnDré disse:


> Bem me parecia que andava muito frio pelo Atlântico!



Mas não é em todo o Atlântico... enquanto nos Açores "congelam" aqui também no Atlântico "derretem"


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2008 às 09:38)

Rog disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui tive uma noite no mínimo insólita... em vez da mínima tive a máxima 23ºC (acima dos 22,4ºC registados ontem)
> A maior parte da noite foi de vento muito forte com rajadas, ar vindo directamente do forno de África... a humidade por volta das 3h da manhã andava nos 29% e a temperatura chega aos 23ºC...
> 
> ...



No minima insólito!

Retiro a expressão "frio pelo Atlântico".

Está de extremos o nosso oceano! Mas com extremos se preparam belos cozinhados

Sigo com 16,4ºC


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2008 às 10:33)

Aqui na zona 20,5ºC, mais 1ºC que à mesma hora de ontem.


----------



## vitamos (3 Abr 2008 às 10:51)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *13,8ºC*
Tmax *25,1ºC* (máxima do ano!) 

(actualizarei brevemente os dados na assinatura)

A manhã de hoje acordou com uma surpreendente mínima de *15,6ºC* (mínima mais alta do ano, a manter-se até ao fim do dia). O vento fez-se ouvir durante a noite! De registar temperaturas na casa dos 20 graus ontem já bastante depois do por do sol... Á meia noite por exemplo ainda estavam mais de 18ºC 

Hoje céu limpo e mais do mesmo!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Abr 2008 às 11:04)

Bom  dia a todos! Nem todos os Açores congelam Aqui pela Lagoa no dia de ontem a máxima chegou aos 19,6ºC com céu quase encoberto e a minima foi de 16,8ºC

Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos, mas entre as 5h e as 8h da manhã a chuva foi bastante forte acompanhada de rajadas de vento, tendo registado nessas 3 horas 40 litros por metro quadrado.

A minima foi de 13,5ºC, mais frio que ontem


----------



## diogo (3 Abr 2008 às 11:06)

Aqui ontem a temperatura foi aos 25.4ºC!

Agora (11:05): 20.0ºC , 38% HR , 1018hPa (estável).
Hoje - mínima de 9.4ºC (mais baixo do que pensava!)


----------



## Skizzo (3 Abr 2008 às 11:07)

Ontem tive max de 26,9ºC

Hoje a mínima foi a mais alta do ano, 16,7ºC

Sigo com 20,6ºC, por isso provavelmente a máxima anterior vai ser ultrapassada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2008 às 11:46)

Bom dia a todos !
Já estou com *20,4 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2008 às 12:02)

Bom dia!! Por Setúbal tive uma mínima bem baixinha! *8,4ºC* (7:24)...

Agora vou com *23,6ºC* ,32%HR, 1020hpa e vento fraco a moderado de E 12,2 km/h...max: 16,2 km/h


----------



## diogo (3 Abr 2008 às 12:05)

Também não estou muito atrás aqui - 22.4ºC 

Mas hoje parece que a temperatura está a seguir os contornos de ontem, não está a subir relativamente a ontem como o IM informou (ontem às 12:00 estavam 22.6ºC)


----------



## João Soares (3 Abr 2008 às 12:21)

Hoje tive uma minima muito alta *16,2ºC* que ainda pode ser batida antes da 00h00

Teve vento mderado a forte durante a noite e manha

Agora registo *21.2ºC* e ceu limpo


----------



## HotSpot (3 Abr 2008 às 12:51)

Aqui minima muito baixinha *7,2ºC* 

Agora sigo com *26,3ºC* Não há vestuario que resista.


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2008 às 13:22)

Sigo com céu limpo, algum vento de leste e 19,4ºC.

Mínima de 7,4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## storm (3 Abr 2008 às 13:34)

Sigo com céu limpo, vento insignificante/fraco e com uma temperatura de 27.3ºC.(até escalda)

cumps,


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Abr 2008 às 13:35)

Voltou-se a agravar o estado de tempo por cá

Céu encoberto e chuva mais moderada do que de manhã


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2008 às 13:51)

Boa tarde...

Aqui a minima nem foi tão baixa... uns meros *11,5ºC*... mas mesmo assim é de referir que a temperatura desceu muito durante a noite... ás 00:00 tinha 18,3ºC ou seja, desceu 6,8ºC durante a noite (porque que não desce assim nos dias frios)

Neste momento já vou lançado para a nova máxima do ano
Tenho *23,6ºC* neste momento...

Humidade a 33%
Pressão a 1018 hPa (cada vez mais baixa)


----------



## HotSpot (3 Abr 2008 às 13:56)

Segundo o IM aqui ficam as máximas do modelo aladin para hoje:






Eu estou a cumprir, máxima até agora *28,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2008 às 15:00)

E mais uma vez, não poderei acompanhar em directo esta evolução de temperatura...

...vou ter Educação Fisica... ao ar livre

Tenho *25,1ºC*, máxima do dia ate agora
Humidade a 30%
Pressão a descer...1017 hPa


----------



## jpmartins (3 Abr 2008 às 15:18)

Por aqui céu limpo com 27.2ºC.
Hoje ás 00h estavam 16.9ºC 
Temp. min. 14.4ºC

Temp max. de ontem 25.3ºC.


----------



## mocha (3 Abr 2008 às 15:20)

ai que calor, fui agora a rua ia morrende 29ºC e ja ia dar um mergulho


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2008 às 15:21)

28.0 °C na estação mais próxima daqui, a MeteoOeiras.com


----------



## HotSpot (3 Abr 2008 às 16:40)

Para hoje às 16H, diferenças entre run's do aladin. A das 00 UTC e 12 UTC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2008 às 16:47)

Olá...

Que aula de Educação Fisica ... não se podia estar como calor...
E não é para menos... a máxima foi *29,9ºC*

Neste momento 28,8ºC e céu muito, muito pouco nublado por 1 cirro a oeste
Humidade a 27% (minimo de 22%)
Pressão a descer...1016 hPa


----------



## Minho (3 Abr 2008 às 17:26)

28.6ºC em Melgaço, humidade 16%!!


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2008 às 17:27)

Hey pessoal!

Cheguei agora a casa. Está mesmo calor pah!
Estou com 28,3ºC.

A máxima foi de 28,5ºC, mais 3ºC que ontem!



TOP 3 do IM às 16horas:
Amareleja: 31,0ºC
Coruche: 30,5ºC
Monção (Valinha): 29,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Abr 2008 às 17:31)

Mas que calor nao se pode estar concentrado numa aula...Tenho 26,8ºC e continua a subir


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2008 às 17:32)

Há pouco desceu aos 28,3ºC, mas... começou a subir de novo...

Nova máxima... *30,8ºC*... 

Fui até verificar o sensor... e está totalmente protegido..., e não sofre outras influencias... as parede próximas estão frescas... e fui á janela e constatei, que de facto esta mais calor do que há pouco...

Que absurdo...


----------



## storm (3 Abr 2008 às 17:53)

Neste momento por aqui estão 28.8ºC, mas por volta das 16:00 nem se podia estar ao calor(devia de estar bem perto dos 30ºC), era abrasador 

cumps,


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2008 às 18:08)

Máxima por aqui de *28,7ºC* 

Agora vou com 26,7ºC, 22%HR, 1017hpa, vento 5,8 km/h..max: 27,4 km/h (14:39)...amanha mais do mesmo


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2008 às 18:13)

Após uma máxima de 31,4ºC... que absurdo pah..., eis que já desce bem... 27,9ºC neste momento...

Humidade a 28%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

Segundo o Wunderground, Alhos Vedros teve 33,5ºC de máxima...

Máxima:  
92.3 °F / 33.5 °C


----------



## StormFairy (3 Abr 2008 às 18:15)

Boas

Serra da Arrábida, hoje pelas 15Horas, a praia do Portinho da Arrábida parecia um belo dia de Verão, muitos banhistas mesmo....  montámos alguns Decores para filmar amanhã, equipamentos marcavam a essa hora *29,5ºC.*
Amanhã filmamos.... a ver vamos como vai ser, mas promete mais um dia de Verão.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2008 às 18:35)

Nova actualização do TOP3 IM às 17h:

Amareleja:30,2ºC.
Rio Maior: 29,8ºC.
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha): 29,3ºC

À mesma hora, Lisboa (Gago Coutinho) e Porto (P.Rubras) estavam igualmente com 28,2ºC.


Sigo com 27,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Abr 2008 às 18:59)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,4 ºC (07h04); Temperatura máxima - 25,9 ºC (16h50).

*Acentuada subida da temperatura máxima.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = *25,9 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2008 às 19:06)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 12.2ºC e máxima de 26.3ºC agora estou com 22.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa :assobio: o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (3 Abr 2008 às 19:09)

Maxima do ano: *27,4ºC*

Por agora *26,6ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (3 Abr 2008 às 19:12)

Estavam aqui as máximas do dia na região de Lisboa. Passaram para a página seguinte.


----------



## fsl (3 Abr 2008 às 19:13)

AnDré disse:


> Nova actualização do TOP3 IM às 17h:
> 
> Amareleja:30,2ºC.
> Rio Maior: 29,8ºC.
> ...



Onde é que obtem esta INF ?  É nos mapas do "tempo presente" ?
Agradeço que me diga porque é uma INF que me interessa.
FSL


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Abr 2008 às 19:37)

Por agora 26,6 C .


----------



## ACalado (3 Abr 2008 às 19:39)

Boas por aqui tive a máxima do ano com 20.3ºc neste momento estou com 18.4ºc final de tarde primaveril, hoje disse a amigos que para a semana iria descer a temperatura e que existia possibilidade de nevar na serra chamaram-me maluco


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2008 às 19:41)

Céu limpo e 20,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 7,4ºC / 23,0ºC


----------



## Rog (3 Abr 2008 às 19:46)

Boas,
Por aqui 19,4ºC
70%HR
ceu limpo


----------



## diogo (3 Abr 2008 às 19:59)

Céu limpo, 17.6ºC , 53% , 1016hPa (estável) , vento fraco


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Abr 2008 às 20:01)

20h00 sigo com 25,8 C, não ha vento, e esta abafado ...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2008 às 20:02)

Aqui ainda vou com *20,3ºC*, mesmo assim mais fresco que ontem

Numa faixa de Norte a Oeste começam a aparecer muitas nuvens altas e 2 aves de rapina a sobrevoar as matas
O céu está limpo a Este e a Sul

EDIT: 20:09 - 19.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Abr 2008 às 20:17)

Aqui vai descendo devagar e sigo com *23,7ºC* na parte oeste e *21.9ºC* na parte sul


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2008 às 20:17)

depois da máxima de praticamente 29ºC vou agora com 22,2ºC 0 de vento 27%HR bem baixa a humidade...


----------



## Skizzo (3 Abr 2008 às 20:27)

Max: 30,2ºC (novo max)
Min: 16,7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (3 Abr 2008 às 20:42)

Agora completamente actualizado...

*Máximas 03/ABR (Lisboa):*

Alhos-Vedros (oregon) *33,5*
Moita (davis) *29,5*
Montijo (oficial) *29,4*
Moscavide (davis) *29,2*
Portela Sacavem (davis) *29,2*
LX-Geofisico (oficial) *28,9*
LX-Gago (oficial) *28,7*
Oeiras (davis) *28,6*
Sintra/Granja (oficial) *27,2*
Queluz (oregon) *26,3*

Almada (oregon) *N/D*

nota: A estação de Almada está offline portanto não tem valores.


----------



## storm (3 Abr 2008 às 20:45)

Sigo com 22.8ºC, está abafado e o vento segue fraco.

cumps,


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2008 às 20:47)

Epá, Alhos Vedros hoje torrou!

*Hotspot*, também consegues ter acesso às máximas das estações oficiais  do resto do país?

Bem, por aqui hoje o vento de NNO trouxe um fresquinho agradável.
A temperatura desceu rapidamente, mas há mais de 15minutos que estabilizou nos 20,6ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Abr 2008 às 20:50)

Podes ver no ogimet:

http://www.ogimet.com/ranking.phtml

Mas aqui ficam as máximas do país das estações oficiais:

1  Monte Real (Portugal) 29.4 °C  
2  Montijo (Portugal) 29.4 °C  
3  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 29.2 °C  
4  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 29.0 °C  
5  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 28.9 °C  
6  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 28.7 °C  
7  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 28.7 °C  
8  Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 28.3 °C  
9  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 28.2 °C  
10  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 27.4 °C  
11  Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 27.2 °C  
12  Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 26.8 °C  
13  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 26.3 °C  
14  Portalegre (Portugal) 26.3 °C  
15  Cabo Carvoeiro (Portugal) 26.0 °C  
16  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 24.6 °C  
17  Vila Real (Portugal) 24.1 °C  
18  Funchal (Portugal) 23.8 °C  
19  Braganca (Portugal) 23.7 °C  
20  Viseu (Portugal) 23.0 °C  
21  Porto Santo (Portugal) 21.1 °C  
22  Sagres (Portugal) 20.8 °C  
23  Funchal / S. Catarina (Portugal) 20.3 °C  
24  Horta / Castelo Branco Acores (Portugal) 19.4 °C  
25  Santa Maria Acores (Portugal) 18.6 °C  
26  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 18.1 °C  
27  Horta Acores (Portugal) 17.6 °C  
28  Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores (Portugal) 17.2 °C  
29  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 17.0 °C  
30  Flores Acores (Portugal) 16.7 °C  
31  Lajes Acores (Portugal) 16.4 °C


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Abr 2008 às 21:07)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min..........................15.4º  (07h43m)
T máx.........................24.5º  (16h16m)
T actual......................20.7º  (21h08m)

H min..........................26%
H máx.........................45%
H actual......................28%

Pressão actual.............1014 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2008 às 21:46)

Aqui tenho 18,2ºC...menos do que ontem por esta hora
Humidade a 53%
Pressão (que subiu 2 hPa nas ultimas horas) a 1017 hPa
Vento, chegando por vezes perto dos 10 km/h, mas que no momento se encontra a 0,3 km/h

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 11,5ºC
MÁXIMA: 31,4ºC

Enfim... 19,9ºC de amplitude termica...


----------



## João Soares (3 Abr 2008 às 21:51)

*21,4ºC* que abafado!!!


----------



## Rog (3 Abr 2008 às 22:01)

Por aqui mantem-se o ceu limpo
15,5ºC
74%HR
1011hpa


----------



## dgstorm (3 Abr 2008 às 22:19)

Maxima de hoje: 25,2ºC !
Agora sigo com 16,5ºC !

Detesto este calor !


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2008 às 22:26)

*19,9ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (3 Abr 2008 às 22:28)

Bragança: 
máxima 24,4ºC
mínima 6,4ºC

Situação actual: 12ºC, 37%HR, 1028hPA e -2ºC Dew Point.


----------



## João Soares (3 Abr 2008 às 22:43)

La fora *20,6ºC*
Dentro de casa 28.0ºC mas como tenho a janela aberta nem se nota


----------



## Fil (3 Abr 2008 às 22:45)

Boas. Por aqui tenho neste momento 13,0ºC, a descer bastante rápido (-2,4ºC/hr), com humidade de apenas 22% (-8,3ºC de pto de orvalho) e pressão nos 1027 hPa. Hoje tive o dia mais quente do ano com máxima de 21,8ºC às 16:40. A mínima foi de 8,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2008 às 22:48)

Há pouco tive 17,6ºC, e já subiu aos 18,5ºC

Neste momento 18,3ºC
Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Abr 2008 às 23:03)

Boa Noite.

Noite com abertas neste momento

Valores de Hoje:

Tmin 13,4ºC

Tmax 18,5ºC

Precipitação das 5h ás 18h - 57 litros por metro quadrado

Actual- 15ºC e 74% Hr


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2008 às 23:16)

Que a festa começe  a partir de amanhã á tarde começam a entrar as nuvens altas


----------



## Minho (3 Abr 2008 às 23:35)

Melgaço, máxima de 28.6ºC. 

Com a temperatura de hoje voltei a bater a máxima do ano e também a máxima desde que tenho a estação instalada  em Outubro passado. 

Neste momento estão 17.1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2008 às 23:42)

Boas, por aqui, nos Algarves dia ameno sem grandes calores, tudo no relax, e aqui os membros do forum sentiram calores excepto os de Bragança e do Algarve (depende da zona).

Temperatura Máxima: 24.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.4 ºC


----------



## Turista (3 Abr 2008 às 23:58)

Peniche

min: 15ºC 
máx: 27,5ºC 

Cumprimentos1


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2008 às 00:03)

E por aqui a temperatura variou entre os 13,8ºC de minima e os *28,5ºC* de máxima, sendo esta última a temperatura mais alta do ano.

Por agora despeço-me com uns estáveis 19,3ºC.
Boa noite pessoal


----------



## Brigantia (4 Abr 2008 às 00:07)

Aqui agora 8,9ºC, 44%HR e 1028hPA.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Abr 2008 às 00:16)

bom amigos da meteopt acabo com 20,7 C 

Ate amanha verems o que a andrea faz


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 00:17)

17,6ºC vai baixando lentamente...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Abr 2008 às 00:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que a festa começe  a partir de amanhã á tarde começam a entrar as nuvens altas



Ja se notam algumas a Oeste e SW de mim... e as torres a crescerem ao pe do centro prometem algo muito bom... severo...

Por aqui 16.4ºC e nota-se alguns embosamentos de ar frio (em certas zonas da cidade) e de ar quente... Vento E quase nulo...

Isto é bom para alimentar a Gota Fria, mas a escassez de humidade preocupa-me!!


----------



## João Soares (4 Abr 2008 às 00:23)

Ainda regist *19,9ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Abr 2008 às 00:44)

Segundo as estaçoes EMA do IM o Algarve estranhamente tem as temperaturas mais friasdo PAIS!!

Isto não é normal...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/observacaoEmaGeral.jsp


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2008 às 00:46)

Os ultimos dias tem de facto sido bastante quentes, mas não vão durar muito mais dias...


----------



## belem (4 Abr 2008 às 02:16)

fsl disse:


> Onde é que obtem esta INF ?  É nos mapas do "tempo presente" ?
> Agradeço que me diga porque é uma INF que me interessa.
> FSL



Já que ninguém te ajuda...Desculpa lá, eu sei que a resposta vem tarde, mas podes ver isso no site do INM, no tempo presente,sim.
Lá tem o acompanhamento meteorológico.
Espero que ajude.
Boa sorte.


----------



## belem (4 Abr 2008 às 02:20)

]ToRnAdO[;66523 disse:
			
		

> Segundo as estaçoes EMA do IM o Algarve estranhamente tem as temperaturas mais friasdo PAIS!!
> 
> Isto não é normal...
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/observacaoEmaGeral.jsp



O algarve não teve os valores mais altos desta vez. Aliás em muitas vagas de calor no nosso país, isso é comum acontecer.
Calor recorde é nos vales do interior do país e temperaturas médias recorde é nesses locais e na Ilha da Madeira, em especial...


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2008 às 08:46)

Bom dia pessoal!

Tmin: 13,5ºC, -0,3ºC que ontem.
No entanto já vou com 15,3ºC, mais umas décimas de grau comparativamente ao dia de ontem.

Será que muitos de nós ultrapassam a barreira dos 30ºC hoje? Veremos


----------



## vitamos (4 Abr 2008 às 09:32)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *15,6ºC*
Tmax *27,1ºC* (nova máxima do ano)

Hoje registei uma mínima matinal de *16,3ºC *(sem dúvida a mais alta do ano!). 

Daqui a pouco rumo a Lisboa, pelo que não vou ver a máxima de hoje... Mas promete


----------



## jpmartins (4 Abr 2008 às 09:42)

Bom dia,
A max. de ontem: 27.8ºC
Min. 15ºC
Neste momento: 17.2ºC
Pessoal toca a limpar os pluviómetros


----------



## HotSpot (4 Abr 2008 às 10:04)

Aladin do IM

Previsões para hoje às 16H. Calor nos mesmos locais dos últimos dias, Vale do tejo, Margem Sul, Lisboa, etc...


----------



## Kraliv (4 Abr 2008 às 10:31)

Bom dia e...bom fim de semana 


Tem sido cá um _Verãozinho_  ; Temp. Máx. de ontem 28,6ºC

Hoje mais  


A Temp. mínima por aqui esta manhã foi de 15ºC


Registo às 09.00:

Temp. 18,3ºC
Humid. 45%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 11,1km/h E


Vamos lá ver o que vem na próxima semana


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Abr 2008 às 10:36)

Bom dia a todos! Por cá manhã de céu muito nublado, já caíu um bom aguaceiro mas neste momento o sol já brilha.

Registei entre as 17h de ontem e as 8h de hoje 5 litros por metro quadrado.

A Tmin foi de 12,4ºC menos um que ontem e ás 8h30 estavam 12,5ºC com 85% Hr.


----------



## mocha (4 Abr 2008 às 10:42)

bom dia a todos, desde já votos de um excelente fim de semana, e venha então a Andrea , pra acalmar os animos aqui, ja vou com 20ºC e certamente chegarei aos 30º c, ou mesmo passa los, ate logo e aproveitem o dia de sol que aí ta, para darem um mergulho


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2008 às 10:49)

HotSpot disse:


> Aladin do IM
> 
> Previsões para hoje às 16H. Calor nos mesmos locais dos últimos dias, Vale do tejo, Margem Sul, Lisboa, etc...



Quais os vossos palpites ? Acham que ultrapassamos as máximas de ontem ?

Olhando para a tua estação e a do fsl a coisa está com ares disso. Mas como vimos ontem, o vento tem uma palavra a dizer.

MeteoOeiras
2 Abril 10:35  	 19.5 °C  (Máxima 26.8 °C)
3 Abril 10:33  	 20.7 °C  (Máxima 28.5 °C)
4 Abril 10:33  	 22.1 °C


MeteoMoita
2 Abril 10:33  	 17.9 °C  (Máxima 27.4 °C)
3 Abril 10:35  	 19.7 °C  (Máxima 29.5 °C)
4 Abril 10:33  	 20.0 °C


----------



## mocha (4 Abr 2008 às 10:50)

Vince disse:


> Quais os vossos palpites ? Acham que ultrapassamos as máximas de ontem ?
> 
> Olhando para a tua estação e a do fsl a coisa está com ares disso. Mas como vimos ontem, o vento tem uma palavra a dizer.
> 
> ...




o meu palpite é k passamos os 30ºC hoje, vamos la a ver


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2008 às 10:55)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 14.7ºC  e agora estou com 20.5ºC 

A pressão está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## vitamos (4 Abr 2008 às 11:02)

Vince disse:


> Quais os vossos palpites ? Acham que ultrapassamos as máximas de ontem ?
> 
> Olhando para a tua estação e a do fsl a coisa está com ares disso. Mas como vimos ontem, o vento tem uma palavra a dizer.
> 
> ...



Só para acrescentar e em relação ao vento que ontem aqui em Coimbra estava muito vento de manhã, de tal forma que pensei que a temperatura não subisse... mas curiosamente a partir do meio da tarde o vento parou e foi precisamente aí que as temperaturas subiram ( a minha máxima foi registada próxima das 17 horas e baixou muito pouco até ás 20H)

Eu diria que o perfil não irá fugir muito ao de ontem...


----------



## HotSpot (4 Abr 2008 às 11:16)

Vince disse:


> Quais os vossos palpites ? Acham que ultrapassamos as máximas de ontem ?
> 
> Olhando para a tua estação e a do fsl a coisa está com ares disso. Mas como vimos ontem, o vento tem uma palavra a dizer.
> 
> ...



Diria que por aqui se o vento não intervir a máxima vai ficar entre os 30ºC e os 31ºC e com tendência a ficar mais próxima do último valor.

Palpite: 30,7ºC. a ver se acerto


----------



## rbsmr (4 Abr 2008 às 11:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que a festa começe  a partir de amanhã á tarde começam a entrar as nuvens altas



Que menina tão bonita!!!


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2008 às 11:30)

HotSpot disse:


> se o vento não intervir



Tal como ontem, vê-se bem o impacto imediato quando o vento deixa de ser de Leste.





http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IOEIRAS1
http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2008 às 11:53)

Estou com 23.0ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 12:17)

Minima de 12,3ºC...

Agora vou com 23.5ºC,30%HR, 1018hpa e o vento fraco inferior a 10 km/h...


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 12:20)

Só para verem como o sol hoje aquece tenho um sensor ao sol e marca 38,4ºC o mesmo ontem no mesmo sitio não marcou mais do que 34ºC


----------



## storm (4 Abr 2008 às 13:50)

boas,

Por aqui sigo com uma temperatura de 30ºC, o vento é quase nulo.(está a subir a bom ritmo ).

cumps,


----------



## Gilmet (4 Abr 2008 às 13:55)

Boa tarde

Hoje a minima foi 12,9ºC (igualei a minima mais alta do mês registados em Janeiro)

Neste momento tenho *26,2ºC* e de certo que hoje ultrapasso os 30ºC, se o vento não intreferir...neste momento está a 0,0km/h, mas por vezes sente-se uma aragenzinha, mas não passa dos 4 km/h

Humidade a 26%
Pressão a 1014 hPa (ja estou quase nos 1013 hPa!)


----------



## mocha (4 Abr 2008 às 14:11)

Acho que hoje nao chega aos 30ºC, o vento nao ta a ajudar, ontem tevve mais quente sem duvida


----------



## HotSpot (4 Abr 2008 às 14:31)

mocha disse:


> Acho que hoje nao chega aos 30ºC, o vento nao ta a ajudar, ontem tevve mais quente sem duvida



A diferença que o vento faz em locais tão próximos, hoje já passei dos 30ºC e ontem a maxima foi de 29,5ºC. No Barreiro e Alhos-Vedros bem mais fresco hoje.


----------



## João Soares (4 Abr 2008 às 14:46)

Hoje a minima foi de *15,6ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo e *28,0ºC* la pas 17h e que tenho a maxima do dia e do ano... e nao vou poder estar aqui a acompanhar a subida da temperatura... tenho que ir pas aulas...

Ate logo!!! la pas 19h tou ca


----------



## mocha (4 Abr 2008 às 15:09)

HotSpot disse:


> Diria que por aqui se o vento não intervir a máxima vai ficar entre os 30ºC e os 31ºC e com tendência a ficar mais próxima do último valor.
> 
> Palpite: 30,7ºC. a ver se acerto



vai jogar no euromilhoes que ainda te sai o 2º prémio


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 15:24)

Vou com *28,0ºC* e o vento muito mais fraco que ontem mas...de W  30%HR a subir!! 1017hpa e vento fraco 10,1 km/h...máx: 15,5 km/h (14:08)


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 15:30)

27,9ºC e 32%HR vento de Oeste fraco


----------



## HotSpot (4 Abr 2008 às 15:30)

mocha disse:


> vai jogar no euromilhoes que ainda te sai o 2º prémio



Já passou  31,2ºC agora


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 15:38)

Isso ai na Moita ta de tostar hoje!!

aqui a temperatura baixou com a subida da Humidade de 25%HR (14:29) para os actuais 31%HR a pressão baixou 1016hpa, vento 7,9 km/h de W

27,5ºC


----------



## StormFairy (4 Abr 2008 às 15:50)

Belo dia de praia hoje... 
Cheguei á Quinta do Anjo agora... estou enfiada neste vale rodeada de Serra e o carro marcava 31ºC... Sinto-me dentro de  uma estufa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Abr 2008 às 15:57)

Agora aqui onde me encontro, caíu á pouco um aguaceiro fraco, já não chuvia desde o inicio da manhã.
Quando chegar a casa verei se onde moro também chuveu alguma coisa.

Depois da chuva veio de novo o sol.

Penso que hoje nos Açores, principalmente aqui no grupo oriental, se estão registar os valores mais baixos de temperatura máxima de todas as Redes de Estação Meteorologicas em Portugal, a unica excepção poderá ser a do Pico do Areeiro na Madeira.


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2008 às 15:57)

Por aqui ceu limpo
vento fraco
22,1ºC
56%HR
1010hpa


----------



## Gilmet (4 Abr 2008 às 16:14)

O vento acalmou em relação há pouco...estava a 5-6 km/h e desde há uns minutos para cá esta entre os 0-1 km/h

A temperatura sobe e sobe... *29,4ºC* no momento
Humidade a 22%

Pressão (em transição)... 1013 hPa


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 16:25)

*29,0ºc*...a poco estavam *29,3ºC*...Humidade de 27%, vento inferior a 10 km/h


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 16:28)




----------



## Paulo H (4 Abr 2008 às 16:36)

Castelo Branco às 16h:

Temperatura: 26.7ºC
Humidade    :   9%


Bem! Se há 15 dias atrás dissesse que iamos passar dos 30ºC, era comido vivo.. Já repararam, Coruche com 31.2, Beja nos 30 e Amareleja com 30.8ºC às 14h?!

O que vale é que vai refrescar nos próximos dias, com chuva que tanta falta nos faz!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Abr 2008 às 16:55)

Boa tarde cheguei agora do trabalho qual e o meu espanto quando vejo 31,5 C de max ... e uma minima de 13,9 ...:|


----------



## storm (4 Abr 2008 às 17:13)

Sigo neste momento com 29.4ºC, desde as 14h até as 16:35 tiveram 30.5ºC.

Já algum vento mas pouco.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2008 às 17:49)

Máxima de *30,0ºC*...agora 27,9ºC, 27%HR, 1015hpa


----------



## BARROS (4 Abr 2008 às 18:35)

Olá!
 Enquanto Portugal experimenta o calor, São Paulo vive o clima ameno. *19,0° *agora de tarde e tempo totalmente nublado. É o outono se anunciando, com a diminuição das chuvas, embora ontem tenha chovido bastante, *24,8mm*, a primeira chuva de Abril.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2008 às 18:37)

Aqui em Olhão mais um dia de primavera dado o resto do território estar em pleno Verão, Máxima de 23.2 ºC e uma mínima de 9.3ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Abr 2008 às 18:51)

Tive a fazer modificacoes na estação estava a dar me 7 C a mais ... obrigado ao daniel que me ajudou via msn ..

Por agora sigo com 26.1 C


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Abr 2008 às 19:06)

Boas!

Por aqui, dia de calor com máximas a rondar os 25ºC, céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco. Sigo com 23ºC neste momento. 

Tempo terrível em termos de secura pois o ar está tão seco que durante quase todo o dia tenho andado a beber água para evitar que a garganta resseque e isso comprova-se num programa que tenho no pc a indicar humidade nos 37% neste momento. Com a garganta ressequida, parece que ando a comer areia

Fiquem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Abr 2008 às 19:11)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por aqui, dia de calor com máximas a rondar os 25ºC, céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco. Sigo com 23ºC neste momento.
> 
> ...



Es tu e eu...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Abr 2008 às 19:12)

A máxima foi de 29,8ºC

Neste momento 25,6ºC, vento a 6,4 km/h e humidade a 35% (Hoje chegou aos *19%*!!)

Pressão a 1012 hPa


----------



## João Soares (4 Abr 2008 às 19:17)

Hoje de tarde aproveitei um furo a quimica e fui para a praia, estava um calor e arrisco a dizer que estavam 30ºC, sem uma unica aragem, mar sem ondas e esplanadas cheia de universitarios a aproveitarem o sol enquanto estudam....

Mais ca para cima ( para aí 500m da praia) maxima de *28,6ºC*

Na escola parecia um forno e vi 31ºC na farmacia

Por agora *22,8ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Abr 2008 às 19:21)

Por aqui máxima de 28.4º e à beira-mar nem uma aragem...Que grande dia de praia.Nem em Julho ou Agosto há muitos dias assim.
E pensar que daqui a 3 dias poderá haver temporal...
É assim a Meteorologia.
Por isso o seu encanto.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2008 às 19:25)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,1 ºC (06h51); Temperatura máxima - 27,4 ºC (15h48); Temperatura actual - 24,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.

*Apesar de ter sido o dia mais quente do ano, a pressão atmosférica desceu consideravelmente e agora paira uma sensação de frescura ao ar livre (deve ser um aumento da humidade devido à rapida descida de temperatura).*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = *27,4 ºC* (dia 4).


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2008 às 19:34)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 27.2ºC agora estou com 23.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1013hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## Minho (4 Abr 2008 às 19:35)

Melgaço

Mais um dia, mais um recorde de máxima batido 28.9ºC

Mais impressionante a humidade relativa baixissima 14%


----------



## HotSpot (4 Abr 2008 às 19:36)

*Máximas 04/ABR (Lisboa):*

Moita (davis) *31,4*
Moscavide (davis) *30,7*
LX-Gago (oficial) *30,2*
Montijo (oficial) *30,2*
LX-Geofisico (oficial) *30,1*
Portela Sacavem (davis) *29,9*
Alhos-Vedros (oregon) *29,6*
Almada (oregon) *28,8*
Sintra/Granja (oficial) *28,4*
Oeiras (davis) *27,7*
Queluz (oregon) *27,2*


----------



## diogo (4 Abr 2008 às 19:38)

Aqui a temp chegou aos 28.7ºC, menos 1.5ºC do que em Lisboa.
Agora estão 19.1ºC , 33% HR , 1012 hectoPa (a descer) - um dia muito seco


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Abr 2008 às 19:41)

Sigo com 23,4 C esta nova localizacao e mt boa


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2008 às 19:59)

Confirmo o excelente dia de praia!

Saí da faculdade às 13h e às 14h15 já estava a queimar os pés na praia do Tamariz (Estoril), que estava bem preenchida. Como se estivessemos em pleno verão. Muita juventude, mas também muitos turistas escaldados!
E a água não estava nada má. Nem uma brisa por lá. Muito bom!

Mas vamos a temperaturas.
Hoje lá bati a máxima do ano, pelo 3º dia consecutivo, mas ainda assim não cheguei à casa dos 30ºC.
Fiquei-me pelos *29,6ºC*. Nada mal

Por agora sigo com vento fraco de noroeste e 22,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2008 às 20:09)

Algum fumo no horizonte e 20,3ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 7,6ºC / 23,2ºC

Se não fosse a descida de temperatura na segunda – feira, teríamos já a primeira onda de calor.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2008 às 20:10)

AnDré disse:


> Confirmo o excelente dia de praia!



Aproveitem agora que no Verão praia é 0 Nortada 10.


----------



## jose leça (4 Abr 2008 às 20:41)

Boas noites:

Por aqui igualei o record deste ano, registando novamente 28,9ºC de máxima, e bati o record da mínima mais alta, com 16,4ºC

Pena não me  ter sido possível ir à praia, pois os relatos de alguns membros do forum dizem tudo. Só espero que amanhã ainda possa desfrutar um bocadinho de "sunshine on the beach"

Sigo com 21,3ºC e 31%HR. Céu limpo, sem vento. 

Bom fim de semana.


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Abr 2008 às 22:25)

Já caiu para os 18ºC e a humidade mesmo assim está com valores baixos à volta dos 55%, nota-se um ligeiro arrefecimento devido à falta de "brandura"


----------



## Fil (4 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

Aqui um dia muito parecido ao de ontem, a máxima em minha casa foi de 21,6ºC e a mínima de 6,9ºC (mas registei -0,5ºC com o carro às 05:40).

Agora tenho 14,4ºC (a subir), 26% hr e 1023 hPa, o vento começou quase agora súbitamente a soprar moderado de leste.


----------



## PTG (4 Abr 2008 às 23:39)

Hoje em Portalegre:
Max 24,5
Min 16,6


----------



## rbsmr (4 Abr 2008 às 23:41)

Sem fornecer dados concretos, posso afirmar que a Norte de Lisboa (40 km) em Torres Vedras estava mais calor do que na capital


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (5 Abr 2008 às 00:09)

despeço me com 18,5 C ate amanha meteocompanheiros


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2008 às 00:09)

Extremos do dia 4 de Abril aqui por Odivelas:
Tmin:13,5ºC
Tmáx:*29,6ºC* (nova máxima de 2008).

Tactual:19,0ºC (-0,3ºC que ontem a esta hora).

Boa noite


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 00:10)

Por aqui 15,5ºC, 71%HR, 1016hpa


----------



## jose leça (5 Abr 2008 às 00:20)

18,1ºc com 36%HR, céu limpo e vento calmo


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Abr 2008 às 02:31)

Ainda 15.4º ...depois de mais uma dia com um máx. anormal para a época (28.4)...
ainda céu limpo e vento fraco de leste.
Ainda tanto Verão aqui a NW.
Terá os dias contados, eu sei.
Mas que soberbo fim de tarde/noite à beira-mar aqui .


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2008 às 07:57)

Bom dia!

Minima de 12,9ºC.
Por agora sobe tenuamente. Estou com 13,5ºC.

Bem, aí vou eu para uma caminhada pela serra de Sintra.


----------



## vitamos (5 Abr 2008 às 10:04)

Aqui por Lisboa (C.Carriche) céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e alguma neblina dispersa. O tempo esse continua quentinho por enquanto, e a temperatura  por aqui deve ser próxima da do André!


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 11:23)

Aqui por Setubal a mínima foi de 11,5ºC...

Neste momento o céu está coberto e o sol já era!dia de praia estragado 

19,7ºC
42%HR
1013hpa
0,0km/H
Céu coberto por nuvens altas mas muito densas


----------



## HotSpot (5 Abr 2008 às 11:35)

Aqui a mínima foi de *9,6ºC*, a mais alta do mês


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2008 às 11:42)

Por aqui céu muito nublado... é só nuvens altas.





Tive uma mínima de 11.7ºC e agora estou com 18.5ºC já nem aos 21ºC deve chegar hoje 

A pressão está agradavel nos 1012hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## diogo (5 Abr 2008 às 11:43)

A mínima foi de 9.9ºC e agora estão 20.0ºC , 34% HR , 1010 hPa (estável) , céu muito nublado p/ nuvens altas com neblina no horizonte e vento fraco


----------



## apassosviana (5 Abr 2008 às 12:00)

Em Viana 22ºC, céu limpo (a minima foi 13º)


----------



## jose leça (5 Abr 2008 às 12:33)

Boa Tarde.

Mínima de 15,6ºC

Sigo com 24,9ºC e 25%HR, céu limpo e vento fraco de Este


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2008 às 12:57)

Céu limpo e 18,9ºC.

Mínima de 6,7ºC


----------



## apassosviana (5 Abr 2008 às 13:26)

ceu limpo e 25ºC


----------



## Brigantia (5 Abr 2008 às 13:28)

Mínima de 4,0ºC e neste momento 21,9ºC, 1020hPa, 22%HR e céu limpo.


----------



## dgstorm (5 Abr 2008 às 13:32)

Minima 9,8ºC  e agora sigo com 23,7ºC !


----------



## storm (5 Abr 2008 às 13:41)

Neste momento sigo com 25.5ºC, a mínima de hoje foi 14.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 13:44)

Aqui 22,0ºC e um sol muito timido isto quando aparece! 1013hpa


----------



## BARROS (5 Abr 2008 às 13:58)

Bom-dia
O frio aumentou um pouco no Brasil está manhã. São joaquim, cidade mais fria deste país teve* 5,0°* de mínima ontem. São Paulo tem agora 18,7° e pressão de 926.0Hpa.


----------



## João Soares (5 Abr 2008 às 14:45)

Tive de minima *16,1ºC*

Por agora ceu limpo, sem vento e *28,2ºC* esta abafado


----------



## dgstorm (5 Abr 2008 às 15:03)

Sigo com 25,2ºC !


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2008 às 15:04)

Céu nublado com 20.0ºC e vento moderado de leste


----------



## rbsmr (5 Abr 2008 às 15:15)

15:15
Temperatura - Lisboa (Telheiras): 21.2ºC
Pressão atmosférica: 1012 hpa


----------



## lsalvador (5 Abr 2008 às 15:41)

Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura  18.9°C  (-3.1/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  17.7ºC 
Diferença 24H  -8.8 °C ( 27.7ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Confortável 
Humidade  61 %  (+23/hr) 
Pressão  1014 mb  Estável 
Vento  13.3 km/h 
Direcção do Vento  NO  
Precipitação 0.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  25.7 às  2:27 PM 
Temperatura Mínima  13.1 às  6:03 AM 
Pressão Máxima  1016 mb às  12:00 AM 
Pressão Mínima  1013 mb às  12:29 PM 
Humidade Máxima  85% às  7:50 AM 
Humidade Mínima  29% às  2:27 PM 
Rajada Máx: 28.0 km/h (3:07 PM)


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Abr 2008 às 16:40)

Agora 26,3º.Mas já esteve nos 27,4º.
O vento virou de direcção e está agora fraco de Oeste.
No último dia deste período de Verão, as praias estão a abarrotar.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2008 às 16:48)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas; temperatura mínima de 13,5 ºC.

*Já se regista uma notavel descida de temperatura em algumas regiões, sobretudo no Sul, relativamente aos últimos dias.*


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Abr 2008 às 17:10)

Oi pessoal!

Dia muito estranho por aqui, por volta das 7:30 - 8:00 ( levantei cedo) o céu que estava limpo e anunciava um dia cheio de sol, começou a surgir uma
banda de nuvens muito estranhas de Sudoeste tipo cúmulos e cirrus que em pouco tempo cobriram o céu todo e ganharam forma vertical. Também vi Mammatus no lado do mar. O vento soprava forte com rajadas!!

Estão 21ºC neste momento e vento moderado, nuvens verticais de base alta misturados com cirrus, que dão ao céu um aspecto estranho e ameaçador. Parece que a tão esperada tempestade está a dar indícios da sua chegada

Fiquem


----------



## Brigantia (5 Abr 2008 às 17:24)

22,6ºC, 21%HR e 1017hPa. A pressão já iniciou a descida...


----------



## mocha (5 Abr 2008 às 18:36)

boa tarde a todos, por aqui o dia ficou marcado por nuvens altas, deixando o sol brilhar muito de ez em quando, agora sem sol sigo com 19ºC, ate logo pessoal


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2008 às 19:23)

Dia de sol em Bragança neste momento estão 19ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2008 às 19:33)

Olá pessoal!

Grande caminhada pela serra de Sintra hoje.
Apesar do pouco sol, sinto a cara quente. O ar esteve abafado o dia todo, apenas no alto corria algum vento ameno.

Fica aqui uma foto do céu no Castelo dos Mouros, hoje às 12:30.





Aqui por Odivelas, a máxima foi de 22,6ºC.
Agora sigo com 19,2ºC.


----------



## rbsmr (5 Abr 2008 às 19:34)

Lisboa (Telheiras)
Temp: 19.8ºC
Pressão:1009 hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Abr 2008 às 20:27)

Boa tarde. Hoje aqui pela Lagoa foi um dia de céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros.

Valores:

Tmin - 10ºC 
Tmax - 18,9ºC

Actual - 16ºC e 75% Hr

Precipitação entre as 17h de ontem e as 17h de Hoje - 13 mm


----------



## Skizzo (5 Abr 2008 às 20:45)

Max: 28,2ºC
Min: 17,7ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 21:01)

Mamatus ao anoitecer


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2008 às 21:07)

Por aqui, dia com céu nublado registei a Máxima mais baixa do mês de Abril.

Temperatura Máxima: 20.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 11.1ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Abr 2008 às 21:15)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min..............................15.3º
T máx.............................25.3º
T actual..........................17.9º

H min..............................21%
H máx.............................34%
H actual..........................40%

Pressão actual.................1009 hPa


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2008 às 21:39)

A máxima por aqui foi de 23,4ºC...

Agora vou com 17,3ºC,71%HR, 1010hpa


----------



## Fil (5 Abr 2008 às 22:02)

Boas. Tenho neste momento 14,5ºC, 24% e 1015 hPa (a descer pois claro ), com vento em calma e céu ainda limpo. A máxima foi de 20,6ºC e a mínima de 7,3ºC.

Está agora um incêndio a flagrar na Serra de Montesinho 




Belos mammatus miguel


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2008 às 22:12)

Fil disse:


> Está agora um incêndio a flagrar na Serra de Montesinho




No comment....

Sigo com 18,0ºC.


----------



## Nuno (5 Abr 2008 às 22:22)

miguel disse:


> Mamatus ao anoitecer
> 
> Grandes fotos Miguel, como smpre


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2008 às 22:26)

Fil disse:


> Está agora um incêndio a flagrar na Serra de Montesinho



Mau  Ainda é grande. Em vez de neve vem o fogo. Vocês aí quase não tiverem precipitação durante meses e meses, a biomassa torna-se um barril de pólvora.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Abr 2008 às 22:45)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Tenho neste momento 14,5ºC, 24% e 1015 hPa (a descer pois claro ), com vento em calma e céu ainda limpo. A máxima foi de 20,6ºC e a mínima de 7,3ºC.
> 
> Está agora um incêndio a flagrar na Serra de Montesinho
> 
> ...


É mau de mais. Já ontem houve um incêndio em Outeiro (Concelho de Bragança).


Neste momento 13,3ºC e 36%HR


----------



## Brigantia (5 Abr 2008 às 22:50)

Fil, na imagem parece ser mesmo perto da Barragem de Serra Serrada, certo?!
No comment


----------



## mauro miranda (5 Abr 2008 às 22:55)

ola pessoal tive desaparecido uns tempos mas voltei, e não vim sozinho, ao longo do dia de hoje estava acompanhado por nuvens altas e muitas mammatus, parecia que o diaia virar noite porque ao fim da tarde veio nuvens negras, parece que ia cair uma boa trovoada, mas 2ª é que começa a vir a festa devido a depressão Andrea espera se ventos fortes chuva trovoada e descida da temperatura despeço me com 18,1 graus


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2008 às 23:09)

Fil disse:


> Está agora um incêndio a flagrar na Serra de Montesinho



Um dia com bastantes incêndios aqui na região.





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01/2008096/Europe_3_01.2008096.aqua.1km.jpg


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2008 às 23:13)

miguel disse:


> Mamatus ao anoitecer


----------



## PTG (5 Abr 2008 às 23:31)

Hoje em Portalegre:
Max 22,9 cº
Min 15,0 cº


----------



## diogo (5 Abr 2008 às 23:38)

Aqui sigo com 16.7ºC , 42% HR , 1006hPa (a descer ai ai...) , o vento levantou-se um pouco.

Miguel essas mammatus podem formar tornados?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Abr 2008 às 23:49)

Boa noite. Agora por aqui 13ºC e 79% Hr. Céu nublado.


----------



## Fil (6 Abr 2008 às 00:11)

Brigantia disse:


> Fil, na imagem parece ser mesmo perto da Barragem de Serra Serrada, certo?!
> No comment



Acho que sim, o fogo é bem perto da fronteira com Espanha. Felizmente já foi apagado 

13,8ºC neste momento, o céu ainda limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2008 às 00:17)

A mínima foi de *11,1 ºC* e máxima foi de *23,1 ºC*.
Agora sigo com *16,3 ºC*, *64 %* de humidade, *1008,4 hPa* de pressão e *vento calmo* de *NNE*.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 00:17)

diogo disse:


> Aqui sigo com 16.7ºC , 42% HR , 1006hPa (a descer ai ai...) , o vento levantou-se um pouco.
> 
> Miguel essas mammatus podem formar tornados?



Boas
Não nada a ver pode se considerar umas nuvens calminhas apesar de muitas vezes estarem presentes em grandes cumulonimbos que esses sim podem dar origem a tornados... 

15,0ºC, 81%HR


----------



## diogo (6 Abr 2008 às 00:21)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Não nada a ver pode se considerar umas nuvens calminhas apesar de muitas vezes estarem presentes em grandes cumulonimbos que esses sim podem dar origem a tornados...
> 
> 15,0ºC, 81%HR



Parecem mini-cumulos. Obrigado!

Agora estão 15.9ºC, 44%HR, 1007hPa


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Abr 2008 às 07:13)

Noite/madrugada de céu muito nublado  por cirros densos,e temperaturas agradáveis.Agora 12,6º .vento calmo. A pressão,essa não pára de ir descendo de há 3 dias para cá. Às 18 de ontem estava nos 1012.3 agora já vai nos 1007.2.
É um bom indicador do que aí vem .
Quanto aos incêndios felizmente vão acabar!!! pelo menos por uns tempos.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2008 às 09:05)

Bom dia pessoal! Já estou com o sistema afectado com o aproximar da "Andrea". Hoje sonhei que estava na casinha do norte e que chovia copiosamente. E do nada a chuva passava a um nevão incrível que em segundos cobria tudo de neve. E depois uma granizada que levava a neve toda de enxurrada. Enfim...

Bem, vamos a temperaturas aqui em Odivelas.

Ontem os extremos foram:
Tmin:12,9ºC
Tmáx:22,6ºC.

Hoje a minima foi de 13,6ºC e estou agora com 16,5ºC.

Depois de almoço vou ao telhado fazer a manutenção do pluviometro. Não vá ele querer ganhar asas e voar..


----------



## mauro miranda (6 Abr 2008 às 10:01)

boas, lindas mammatus,mas algue me responde a esta pergunta,as mammatus também causa muitas tempestades eléctricas não é?

Obrigado, sigo com 15,6 graus

friozinho amanha


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 11:57)

mauro miranda disse:


> boas, lindas mammatus,mas algue me responde a esta pergunta,as mammatus também causa muitas tempestades eléctricas não é?
> 
> Obrigado, sigo com 15,6 graus
> 
> friozinho amanha



Humm não..que eu saiba!!

Mínima de 11,3ºC

Agora vou com 19,0ºC, 44%HR, 1008hpa e vento fraco a moderado inferior a 15 km/h máx: 13,0 km/h...


----------



## mauro miranda (6 Abr 2008 às 12:01)

Humm não..que eu saiba!!

poiss, confesso que estou confuso,porque ontem estava tão abafado( calor de Trovoada) e elas estavam mesmo em cima de mim( as mammatus), mas obrigado na mesma Miguel


----------



## Brigantia (6 Abr 2008 às 12:03)

Boas, hoje mínima de 6ºC, neste momento 22,3ºC, 32%HR, 1007hPA e no céu começam a aparecer algumas nuvens.


----------



## iceworld (6 Abr 2008 às 12:40)

O gato está refastelado ao sol 
Se ele soubesse que vai estar  o resto da semana sem ele provavelmente ficava


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2008 às 13:20)

Por aqui o vento já se faz sentir vindo de SW.
No céu persiste um fino e quase homogeneo lençol de cirrus.

A nível de temperatura, estou agora com 21,9ºC, mas já estiveram 22,3ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Abr 2008 às 15:10)

Boas pessoal

Por aqui de manhã não fazia assim muito vento mas a partir do meio dia levantou-se vento forte com rajadas Actualmente a temperatura é 20ºC (provavelmente a máxima do dia por esta hora) e a pressão é 1008mb, há muitos cúmulos no céu à mistura com algumas nuvens altas, que acompanhando o vento vêem de Sudoeste!

Fiquem


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2008 às 15:33)

Estremoz: 25,3 ºC e 1005 hPa


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Abr 2008 às 15:47)

Por aqui afinal hoje ainda é Verão. 24,4º quase sem vento e céu quase limpo.
A pressão atmosférica? Essa , é como o algodão: não engana.
Continua a baixar ainda que agora mais ligeiramente (1005.8) o que indicia o mau (bom) tempo que aí vem...


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 17:47)

Aqui a máxima foi de 20,6ºC...

Neste momento estão 19,2ºC, 73%HR, 1005hpa, vento fraco 4,3 km/h..máx: 24,8 km/h (14:37)...apenas algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 18:09)

O vento aumentou sopra agora moderado 10 a 20km/h de W a humidade deu um grande salto e é agora de 89% a temperatura cai a bom ritmo e é agora de 17,1ºC a pressão mantem os 1005hpa.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 18:28)

O céu já está muito nublado as nuvens estão a entrar de SW a uma grande velocidade parece nevoeiro, a humidade é agora de 90% e a temperatura de 17,0ºC  o vento é moderado, a pouco tive uma rajada de 26,3km/h


----------



## mauro miranda (6 Abr 2008 às 18:35)

preparem se que amanha temos festa, Lisboa ja esta emalerta amarelo devido ao ventovai aquecer


----------



## StormFairy (6 Abr 2008 às 19:08)

Boas

Os dedinhos dos pés do bébé Andrea já se vêm daqui  (parece-me um parto de pés, uma vez que o mais dificil vem no fim), nuvens a grande velocidade, escurinhas e trazem com elas uma espécie de "nevoeiro"


----------



## mauro miranda (6 Abr 2008 às 20:37)

as primeiras nuvens estao a aparecer, e trazem consigo nevoeiro,nuvens muito baixas, a temperatura esta a descer e a humidade a subir,fifty fifty


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Abr 2008 às 20:40)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui ainda é boa tarde! Questiono-me hoje, em que estação estamos? Hoje nem parecia que estava aqui na ilha de São Miguel. Dia de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros e algumas abertas e principalmente muito frio. Hoje foi o dia mais frio do ano até ao momento.

Caros amigos do forum registei os seguintes valores na minha estação:

Tmin - 8,9ºC Tmax - 15,6ºC - Não esquecer que vivo ao nivel do mar e na costa sul da ilha, a zona normalmente mais quente.

Neste momento céu quase encoberto e estão 13,4ºC co 79% Hr

Precipitação entre as 17h de ontem e as 17h de hoje - 9 mm


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2008 às 21:02)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite a todos! Por aqui ainda é boa tarde! Questiono-me hoje, em que estação estamos? Hoje nem parecia que estava aqui na ilha de São Miguel. Dia de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros e algumas abertas e principalmente muito frio. Hoje foi o dia mais frio do ano até ao momento.
> 
> Caros amigos do forum registei os seguintes valores na minha estação:
> 
> ...



Cheguei a ver temperaturas na ordem dos 10ºC na estação "Nordeste" do IM daí na Ilha de São Miguel, hoje ao inicio da tarde. E também bastante precipitação. Achas que houve hipotese de ter caído alguns flocos de neve no  Pico da Vara?

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de SO e a temperatura está nos 15,7ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Abr 2008 às 21:15)

AnDré disse:


> Cheguei a ver temperaturas na ordem dos 10ºC na estação "Nordeste" do IM daí na Ilha de São Miguel, hoje ao inicio da tarde. E também bastante precipitação. Achas que houve hipotese de ter caído alguns flocos de neve no  Pico da Vara?
> 
> Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de SO e a temperatura está nos 15,7ºC.



Aqui a minima foi de 8,9ºC como disse. Quanto a neve no Pico da Vara não te sei dizer, pois o mal dos açores é não existir estações meteorologicas de altitude. Tendo em conta que a temperatura desce 0,5ºC por cada 100 metros, não é de descartar a hipotese de ter caído alguns flocos misturados com chuva, embora seja muito dificil.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2008 às 21:15)

Boa noite Dia fresquinho em São Miguel...

Dia 4 de Abril:

MÍNIMA: 12,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 29,8ºC

Dia 5 de Abril:

MÍNIMA: 12,0ºC
MÁXIMA: 24,9ºC

Dia 6 de Abril:

MÍNIMA: 12,5ºC
MÁXIMA: 22,8ºC

Enquanto que a minima tem sido regular, tem-se notado uma descida das temperaturas máximas

Neste momento 15,1ºC e céu totalmente encoberto por nuvens baixas
Já se nota algum nevoeiro

Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1004 hPa

Precipitação: 0,0mm


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2008 às 21:36)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,1 ºC (07h50); Temperatura máxima - 25,6 ºC (15h55); Temperatura actual - 18,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1005 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Abr 2008 às 21:49)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min...........................14.6º  (06h25m)
T máx..........................23.7º  (16h24m)
T actual.......................17.9º  (21h50m)

H min...........................26%
H máx..........................49%
H actual.......................50%

Pressão actual...............999 hPa


----------



## diogo (6 Abr 2008 às 22:18)

Aqui vou com: 13.9ºC , 66% HR , 1005 hPa (estável) , vento moderado , céu muito nublado mas não totalmente (nuvens baixas) e já se nota no horizonte distante alguma neblina como referiu o Gil. 
-Mínima de 10.2ºC
-Máxima de 23.5ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Abr 2008 às 22:35)

Tudo calmo por aqui à espera da tempestade com 16ºC, nem bafo de aragem, mas muita humidade com 90%.

É amanhã de manhã que dá entrada no território a nossa esperada depressão Andrea, não é? Amanhã quando acordarmos temos ela à porta a desejar-nos os bons dias

Despeço-me por hoje, até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2008 às 22:39)

Despeço-me com 14,1ºC, humidade a 84%, vento a 0,0 km/h e pressão a 1004 hPa

Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas e algum nevoeiro


----------



## mauro miranda (6 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

neste momento estou a ter por cima do meu predio nuvens baixas,que espero que limpem o ceu que hoje nem azul estava,

tudo a espera da nossa amiga para nos dar os bons dias

preparem-se

tenho medo


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2008 às 23:53)

Toca a ir dormir que a semana promete algumas insónias à janela!

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin:13,6ºC
Tmáx:22,3ºC

Actual: 14,0ºC
O vento está fraco e o céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas.


----------



## João Soares (7 Abr 2008 às 00:01)

Boa noite, malta!!!

Hoje ceu limpo e descida da temperatura maxima

Maxima: *22,4ºC*
Minima: *13,5ºC* (23h59)

Actual, ceu limpo e *13.4ºC*


----------



## Turista (7 Abr 2008 às 00:03)

Peniche (6 de Abril)

Por aqui o céu esteve encoberto com algumas abertas, e agora nota-se que o tempo está a mudar para a "festa" que aí vem.
Min - 14ºC
Máx - 23ºC

Abraços a todos


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2008 às 00:33)

13,9ºC
84%HR
*1004hpa*
0,0km/h


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Abr 2008 às 03:08)

Em dia de Açores enregelados e Madeira inundada ,pelo Continente seguimos expectantes. Mas o que é que isto vai dar?
Por aqui ainda calmaria e temp. elevada  (13.8º), mas isto está por um fio:
a pressão já está nos 1002.9 e um pouco mais a norte já há frio...
As estações do  LIDL, já apontam chuvas há 3 dias e nada...
Há 3 dias que a pressão vai descendo paulatinamente .
Veremos de que forma brusca irá subir....
Sim...ao quarto dia irá chover...


----------



## João Soares (7 Abr 2008 às 11:17)

Hoje, sol nem ve-lo ta timido entre as nuvens, chuva nepia ainda nao caiu nada...
Minima: *12,7ºC*

Neste momento, ceu muito nublado e *19,7ºC*


----------



## BARROS (7 Abr 2008 às 15:51)

Alguém sabe se há alguma fórmula para transformar valores de precipitação de polegadas em milimetros??? Agradeço à quem puder responder.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2008 às 15:57)

1 pol = 25,4 mm


----------



## mauro miranda (7 Abr 2008 às 17:43)

alguem me sabe dizer se este tempo ja e da depressão Andrea??

se não for podem-me dizer quando é que ela chega cá?


----------



## StormFairy (7 Abr 2008 às 17:47)

*HOTSPOT* 

A imagem da webcam da tua estação foi-se embora


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2008 às 19:11)

Já voltou e a camera continua de saude.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2008 às 19:16)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,2 ºC (07h25); Temperatura máxima - 19,3 ºC (12h38); Temperatura actual - 14,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 998 hPa.

*Chuva intensa entre as 13h00 e as 14h00; vento moderado com rajadas durante a tarde.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## mauro miranda (7 Abr 2008 às 21:52)

acabei agora de avistar um relampago, não chove e o vento ta fraco ou seja

chuva e vento fizeram a festa de dia

a trovoada faz-a a noite


----------



## henriquesillva (7 Abr 2008 às 22:02)

*A todos boa noite:*

T min................................12.9º
T máx...............................20.7º
T actual............................12.7º

H min...............................37%
H máx..............................84%
H actual...........................82%

Pressão actual..................988 hPa


----------



## jose leça (7 Abr 2008 às 22:04)

Boas noites

Por aqui o mau tempo chegou da parte da tarde, com chuva miudinha puxada a vento moderado, mesmo irritante. 
Ainda assim a máxima chegou aos *18,3ºC,* e quanto à mínima deve ser atingida até ao fim do dia, estando agora em *13,0ºC*

Neste momento não chove, e o vento sopra moderado de Sul.


----------



## StormFairy (7 Abr 2008 às 22:05)

Gerofil disse:


> *Chuva intensa entre as 13h00 e as 14h00; vento moderado com rajadas durante a tarde.*



Alguma area em particular que mereça destaque ??


----------



## PTG (7 Abr 2008 às 22:34)

Portalegre:

Max 17,3º c

Chove bastante.


----------



## apassosviana (7 Abr 2008 às 23:03)

Viana 
13ºC
Aguaceiros (Céu muito nublado)

infravermelho iberica:


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2008 às 23:11)

Agora: 14,0ºC

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 11,4ºC (18:08)
MÁXIMA: 16,8ºC (14:34)

Precipitação: 21,5mm


----------



## Turista (7 Abr 2008 às 23:57)

Hoje por estes lados (Peniche) foi um dia chuvoso e ventoso como consequência da nossa amiga Andrea.

Ao nível de temperaturas, muita variação (pelo menos na minha estação LIDL ) e de momento sigo com 15,1ºC.

Extremos:
Max:17,5º
Min:14ºC

Abraços!


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 00:07)

Bem pessoal, extremos do dia 7 de abril:

Tmáx:18,4ºC
Tmin:12,4ºC (deu-se por volta das 17h).
Precipitação acumulada: 16,3mm.

De referir ainda o vento que soprou e sopra muito forte.


----------



## StormFairy (8 Abr 2008 às 00:10)

Por aqui o vento já esteve mais calmo, uma ou outra rajada ocasional na ordem dos 30km + ou - não chove, o carro marca 14ºC.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (8 Abr 2008 às 00:11)

despeço me com 12,7 C ate amanha meteoamigos... amanha podera chegar mas festarola...


----------



## jose leça (8 Abr 2008 às 00:52)

Por aqui chuva fraca puxada a vento de SW a cerca de 30/50 Km/h.
13,1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 09:13)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu encoberto, vento fraco (deve-se estar a preparar para quando vier deitar mais algumas coisas ao chão), e temperatura nos 14,6ºC

A precipitação acumulada desde as 0h está em 2,2mm.


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2008 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

Extremos do dia de ontem:

Tmin *13.7ºC* (21horas e por volta das 23h30)
T max *19.2ºC* (numa aberta pelas 16h)

Esta noite registei um mínimo de *13,5ºC*, há pouco tinha 14,2ºC, mas nestas condições é andar sempre a tocar em máximos e mínimos! 

O historial de pressão já o coloco no seguimento da menina Andrea!


----------



## HotSpot (8 Abr 2008 às 10:16)

Extremos de ontem:

Máximo: 19,8 °C (12:58) 
Mínimo: 12,7 °C (00:51) 
Rajada Máxima: 74 km/h
Precipitação: 4,8 mm


----------



## Dan (8 Abr 2008 às 14:09)

Sigo com sol e 14ºC.

A mínima também foi alta (7,5ºC).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Abr 2008 às 14:28)

Está a nevar nos açores ao nivel do mar.Vejam a webcam das lages do pico em: http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Abr 2008 às 14:33)




----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2008 às 14:49)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Está a nevar nos açores ao nivel do mar.Vejam a webcam das lages do pico em: http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/



Confesso que devido ao meu monitor ter uma tonalidade muito escura não consigo distinguir bem, mas acho muito estranho uma vez que as temperaturas embora baixas, não são assim tão baixas. Não será água chuva que se esteja a desprender de superficies e que ao deslocar-se com o vento dê a sensação de neve?


----------



## iceworld (8 Abr 2008 às 15:12)

Parece, mas deve ser ilusão de óptica pois as temperaturas rondam os 11.0º
Mas é continuar a seguir a situação ou esperar por um relato


----------



## CidadeNeve (8 Abr 2008 às 15:30)

MeteoPtg disse:


>




n me parece. creio que é mesmo o sol de uma aberta que é visivel na imagem que reflecte na gota de agua, fazendo a parecer opaca e consequentemente um floco de neve.


----------



## BARROS (8 Abr 2008 às 18:23)

HotSpot disse:


> 1 pol = 25,4 mm



Mas aí é so fazer aquela regra de três?

 1pol=25,4mm
 0,19pol=xmm????


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2008 às 18:30)

BARROS disse:


> Mas aí é so fazer aquela regra de três?
> 
> 1pol=25,4mm
> 0,19pol=xmm????



Exacto

(0,19*25,4)/1 = 4,826mm


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2008 às 18:49)

CidadeNeve disse:


> n me parece. creio que é mesmo o sol de uma aberta que é visivel na imagem que reflecte na gota de agua, fazendo a parecer opaca e consequentemente um floco de neve.



Exacto. Além duma boa velocidade de obturação destas cameras que são muito boas.


----------



## Minho (8 Abr 2008 às 18:54)

BARROS disse:


> Mas aí é so fazer aquela regra de três?
> 
> 1pol=25,4mm
> 0,19pol=xmm????



Ou então digitas no Google:


```
0,19 inches in mm
```
 
E está


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2008 às 20:20)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,4 ºC (07h19); Temperatura máxima - 14,7 ºC (15h42); Temperatura actual - 14,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 997 hPa.

*Acentuada descida da temperatura máxima relativamente a ontem; vento moderado e chuva ao longo do dia, com a pressão atmosférica também sempre a diminuir.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Dan (8 Abr 2008 às 20:40)

Por aqui, um dia bem mais quente que ontem.

Extremos de hoje: 7,5ºC / 15,2ºC

Choveu durante a noite e madrugada e voltou a chover no fim da tarde.

Por agora, continua a chuva com 8,6ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Abr 2008 às 20:45)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui, um dia bem mais quente que ontem.
> 
> Extremos de hoje: 7,5ºC / 15,2ºC
> 
> ...


Desta vez quase os mesmo registos nas duas pontas da cidade...
Mínima de 7,5ºC e Máxima de 15,7ºC.
Ontem 11,6mm
Hoje 22,1mm

Neste momento 8,6ºC, 97%HR, 998hPA e chuva.


----------



## Dan (8 Abr 2008 às 21:02)

Brigantia disse:


> Desta vez quase os mesmo registos nas duas pontas da cidade...
> Mínima de 7,5ºC e Máxima de 15,7ºC.
> Ontem 11,6mm
> Hoje 22,1mm
> ...



Os valores de precipitação têm sido interessantes, mas ainda nada de extraordinário.


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Abr 2008 às 21:23)

*A todos boa noite:*

T min....................................12.2º
T máx...................................17.7º
T actual................................13.1º

H min....................................49%
H máx...................................93%
H actual................................83%

Pressão actual........................987 hPa


----------



## apassosviana (8 Abr 2008 às 21:26)

Aqui a temperatura ronda os 12ºC, choveu bastante à tarde, agora parece que acalmou, a pressão 992hPa(IM)

Infravermelho da Penins. Iberica


----------



## João Soares (8 Abr 2008 às 21:52)

Maxima: *17,8ºC*
Minima: *13,1ºC* (registada agora)


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2008 às 21:56)

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 12,3ºC (2:36)
MÁXIMA: 17,5ºC (14:08)

PRESSÃO MINIMA: 993 hPa (agora 996)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 17,0mm


----------



## PTG (8 Abr 2008 às 22:21)

Em Portalegre:
Max 14,5º
Min 11,6º


----------



## apassosviana (8 Abr 2008 às 22:29)

Sinceramente nao sei se se justifica o alerta  amarelo do IM para vento em Viana. Não estou nas terras altas, mas mesmo assim... (não está muito vento).

11ºC


----------



## jose leça (8 Abr 2008 às 23:12)

Boa noite ao Forum:

Alguém me podia informar qual o valor da precipitação máxima ocorrida na Madeira nas últimas 24h? É que na rádio reportaram 347mm!!! mas não disseram em que local. Ainda segundo a RR, a rajada máxima foi de 148 Km/h.


----------



## jose leça (8 Abr 2008 às 23:19)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: 20,1ºC
Mínima:  13,0ºC

Sigo com 15,1ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Abr 2008 às 23:20)

Boa noite! Por aqui continua o temporal.

Tinha registado entre as 17h de ontem e as 17h de hoje 31 mm neste momento ja deve andar pelo dobro, mas nao tenho a certeza, o vento é tanto e a chuva que nao dá para ir ver o pulvimetro á rua

Neste momento  é a minima do dia 11,4ºC e 84% Hr 

Por curiosidade: 

Rajadas de vento mais fortes no dia de hoje aqui nos Açores:

Ilha do Faial - 124 km/h

Ilha de São Miguel na cidade de Ponta Delgada - 112 km/h


----------



## Turista (8 Abr 2008 às 23:57)

Boas,
hoje foi um dia menos tempestuoso que o de ontem, menos vento e menos chuva.
Aguaceiros esporádicos e muitas nuvens "branquinhas", baixas e de grande velocidade.
Sigo com 15,3ºC

Extremos:
Min - 14,2ºC
máx - 17ºC

Amplitude mesmo pequena não??
Ahhh... e 0 trovoadas...


----------



## iceworld (9 Abr 2008 às 00:01)

jose leça disse:


> Boa noite ao Forum:
> 
> Alguém me podia informar qual o valor da precipitação máxima ocorrida na Madeira nas últimas 24h? É que na rádio reportaram 347mm!!! mas não disseram em que local. Ainda segundo a RR, a rajada máxima foi de 148 Km/h.



Esses valores registaram-se no Areeiro tal como o Rog referiu no seguimento especial Andrea. 
São valores incríveis !!!


----------



## Santos (9 Abr 2008 às 00:17)

Boa noite,

O dia por aqui foi marcado por alguns aguaceiros tendo o sol feito questão em aparecer, à semelhança de ontem.
O vento por aqui é práticamente inesistente.
A temperatura actual é de 13.9ºC e a pressão de 996 hPa


----------



## jose leça (9 Abr 2008 às 01:06)

iceworld disse:


> Esses valores registaram-se no Areeiro tal como o Rog referiu no seguimento especial Andrea.
> São valores incríveis !!!



Obrigado pela confirmação IceworldPor norma venho logo directo a este tópico, por isso não sabia. Não será record absoluto?


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2008 às 01:57)

Boa noite

Extremos referentes ao dia 8 de Abril:
Tmin:12,4ºC
Tmáx:17,0ºC
Precipitação acumulada: 17,4mm.

Precipitação total mensal: 33,7mm.


----------



## Hawk (9 Abr 2008 às 02:32)

jose leça disse:


> Obrigado pela confirmação IceworldPor norma venho logo directo a este tópico, por isso não sabia. Não será record absoluto?




Esta noite do Telejornal da Madeira, o geógrafo e biólogo Raimundo Quintal afirmou o seguinte:

-Os *111 mm* registados hoje no Funchal são record no mês de Abril desde que há registos.

-O record absoluto para a cidade do Funchal é de *132 mm*.

-O valor registado hoje no Funchal foi superior ao da tragédia de Outubro de 1993 mas em relação ao Pico Areeiro não é possível fazer comparação já que o mesmo estava avariado em 93.

-O record absoluto do Pico do Areeiro é de *522,3 mm* em Novembro de 1964.

Apesar de tudo podemos afirmar que o Funchal (zona mais crítica) reagiu a esta situação de uma forma eficaz e positiva.


----------



## belem (9 Abr 2008 às 05:11)

MeteoPtg disse:


>



Só vejo chuva


----------



## vitamos (9 Abr 2008 às 10:44)

Extremos de ontem dia 8 de Abril:

Tmin *13,5ºC* (3h30)
Tmax *18,8ºC *(por volta das 16h)

Hoje mínima matinal de 15,7ºC, às 9h 16,2ºC e a subir.

A evolução da pressão referirei no seguimento do sistema depressionário "Andrea"


----------



## Debaser (9 Abr 2008 às 10:55)

Tornado em Amiais de Baixo - Santarém

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...orres-novas-9-abril-2008-a-2108-new-post.html


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 14:36)

estao se a formar nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical yupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Abr 2008 às 17:50)

é impressao minha ou desde que esta aqui uma nova pag devido a depressao Andrea esta aqui esta muito abandonada?? 

oh coitadinha desta página precisa de atenção


----------



## jose leça (9 Abr 2008 às 20:10)

Hawk disse:


> Esta noite do Telejornal da Madeira, o geógrafo e biólogo Raimundo Quintal afirmou o seguinte:
> 
> -Os *111 mm* registados hoje no Funchal são record no mês de Abril desde que há registos.
> 
> ...




Obrigado pela informação Hawk. São realmente valores "brutais" de precipitação


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2008 às 21:32)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,4 ºC (03h52); Temperatura máxima - 18,9 ºC (12h28); Temperatura actual - 14,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 997 hPa.

*O vento moderado a forte durante todo o dia fez subir a temperatura; alguns aguaceiros ao longo da tarde. Por agora destaca-se o vento moderado com rajadas.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Abr 2008 às 21:36)

*A todos, boa noite:*


T min.........................12.7º
T máx........................16.5º

Pressão actual.............989 hPa


----------



## apassosviana (9 Abr 2008 às 21:53)

A temperatura por aqui subiu ao entrar a noite. vento fraco , céu nublado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Abr 2008 às 22:36)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui o mau tempo já lá vai. Mesmo assim o dia ainda amanheceu com céu encoberto, aguaceiros que ainda foram fortes durante o inicio da manhã. O vento ainda suprou com rajadas fortes tendo sido registada aqui em São Miguel uma rajada de 126 km/h. No Pico da Barrosa a 950 metros de altitude há a salientar a queda de uma antena retransmissora da RDP/Açores. Há ainda a registar algumas quedas de arvores e aluímentos de terras por toda a ilha. No entanto ao longo do dia o vento foi acalmando assim como a chuva e o céu foi diminuindo de nublusidade.

Neste momento vento fraco a moderado e céu com abertas, registo 13,4ºC e 64% Hr.


Os valores de Hoje: Tmin 10,9ºC e Tmax 18ºC 

Precipitação entre as 17h de ontem e as 17h de hoje - 21 mm


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite a todos! Por aqui o mau tempo já lá vai. Mesmo assim o dia ainda amanheceu com céu encoberto, aguaceiros que ainda foram fortes durante o inicio da manhã. O vento ainda suprou com rajadas fortes tendo sido registada aqui em São Miguel uma rajada de 126 km/h. No Pico da Barrosa a 950 metros de altitude há a salientar a queda de uma antena retransmissora da RDP/Açores. Há ainda a registar algumas quedas de arvores e aluímentos de terras por toda a ilha. No entanto ao longo do dia o vento foi acalmando assim como a chuva e o céu foi diminuindo de nublusidade.
> 
> Neste momento vento fraco a moderado e céu com abertas, registo 13,4ºC e 64% Hr.
> 
> ...



MiguelMinhoto, quanto acumulaste de precipitação durante este "reinado da Andrea"?


Por aqui nada a salientar. Vento muito forte (habitual aqui no planalto), as nuvens baixas passam a grande velocidade e cobrem o céu todo (esteve assim o dia todo), e muito pouco de precipitação.
Desde as 0h tenho 1,8mm.

A temperatura está estável nos 15,8ºC.


----------



## Turista (9 Abr 2008 às 23:51)

Aqui por Peniche sigo com 15ºC.
Hoje foi um dia interessante com muita chuva, e trovoada de manhã e por volta das 18h  Pena não haver uma trovoada nocturna...
Quanto a extremos:
Min - 13,9ºC
Máx - 17,6ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2008 às 00:05)

Já por aqui, o unico interesse foi mesmo o vento, que soprou forte durante as 24h do dia. Mas infelizmente, não tenho nada que meça a sua velocidade

Bem, extremos do dia 9 de Abril:
Tmin:15,3ºC (a minima mais alta do ano!)
Tmáx:18,9ºC
Precipitação em 24h: 1,8mm.

A andrea até agora deixou uns miseros 35,5mm no meu penico!


----------



## mauro miranda (10 Abr 2008 às 00:07)

esta uma ventania, dizem que sao esperadas trovoadas no centro, devido as celulas que se formam no mar e se deslocam para a terra

festaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2008 às 07:59)

Bom dia!

ONTEM:

MÍNIMA: 15,0ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (10 Abr 2008 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem (9 de Abril)

Tmin *14,7ºC*
Tmax *20,8ºC*

O dia amanheceu com aguaceiros moderados e a temperatura durante a noite desceu aos 13,6ºC


----------



## diogo (10 Abr 2008 às 11:21)

Tive uma mínima um pouco interessante, 11.6ºC
A máxima de ontem foi 17.0ºC
O dia amanheceu com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## mauro miranda (10 Abr 2008 às 14:48)

tal como disse eram esperadas trovoadas, agora o tempo melhorará, mas para a semana há mais,

neste momento nuvens negras, sol e vento forte, o arco iris apareceu de manha


----------



## Stinger (10 Abr 2008 às 16:57)

Para a regiao norte autentico fiasco


----------



## apassosviana (10 Abr 2008 às 17:59)

14ºC, trovoada nem vê-la, chuva só de noite


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2008 às 18:41)

Tou com 11.0ºC


----------



## Rog (10 Abr 2008 às 22:34)

Boas, por aqui 10,4ºC
87%HR
1016hpa
21,3mm


----------



## jose leça (10 Abr 2008 às 22:47)

Boas noites.

10,6ºC e 65%HR, vento norte a cerca de 25 Km/h. Temperatura mínima do dia até agora. 

A máxima foi de 18,1ºC,


----------



## kikofra (10 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

aqui ta a  á horas...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2008 às 23:38)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura máxima - 15,9 ºC (12h42); Temperatura actual - 8,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1003 hPa.

*O vento continua moderado de Oeste, com alguma chuva;  descida acentuada de temperatura. A pressão atmosférica desceu até aos 993 hPa durante a última madrugada.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2008 às 23:56)

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 9,2ºC (19:02)
MÁXIMA: 15,4ºC *(00:00)* (se não tivesse tido este valor ás 00:00, a máxima tinha-se ficado pelos 13-14ºC)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 19,5mm

De dia 7 a 10 - 61mm


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2008 às 00:16)

Extremos do dia 10 de Abril:

Tmáx: 15,8ºC, às 0:00. 
Tmin: 9,8ºC, por volta das 20h.

Precipitação:5,4mm.

Por agora, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NO e 10,0ºC.


----------



## Rog (11 Abr 2008 às 00:23)

Dia fresco por aqui, com uma máxima de 12,7ºC e min. de 9,6ºC.
Houve queda de granizo em vários locais, e segundo o que ouvi na rádio, pela manhã também caiu neve no Areeiro. 
por agora 10,3ºC
86%HR
1017hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2008 às 00:29)

_Depressão «Andrea» (precipitação):_


*18,8 mm* (07/04)
*12,4 mm* (08/04)
*0,6 mm* (09/04)
*14,4 mm* (10/04)

Total: *46,2 mm*


Rain Rate máximo de *123,8 mm/h*, correspondente à noite de trovoada entre os dias 9 e 10 de Abril.



Por agora, sigo com o vento a *18 km/h*, *9,2 ºC*, *60 %*, *1007,6 hPa* e precipitação nos *0,0 mm*, - porque o dia ainda agora começou e ainda não choveu - mas espero que ainda chova alguma coisa.


----------



## Turista (11 Abr 2008 às 01:28)

De momento 12,3ºC.

Ontem (dia 10) a precipitação abrandou e as nuvens foram diminuindo.
O vento sopra forte de norte/noroeste, e com a temperatura a baixar a sensação de frio aumentou.

Extremos:
Min: 11,2ºC
Máx: 15,7ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Abr 2008 às 02:03)

Vamos ver o que isto dá lá para terça-feira, segundo este modelo. Só que não acredito que vá ser do género Andrea. Se a crista anticiclónica a SW da península ceder pode ser que haja algo de interessante. Mas também depende do jet em altitude. Até lá gozemos o velho anticiclone Talvez no fim de semana dê para ir á praia 
Depois  Espero.

Por aqui, em Lisboa:

Céu com boas abertas. 

Pressão a subir gradualmente - 1008 hPa
Temperatura a descer gradualmente - 8ºC
Vento a enfraquecer

Edit: 
Pergunto aos administradores:

Numa situação de sistemas frontais associados a uma depressão que inflenciem nitidamente tempo no nosso País, mesmo que o núcleo desta não passe por aqui (situação mais normal), também é nomeada?


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2008 às 08:03)

Bom dia a todos

Depois da Andrea Vêm os aguageiros
Durante a noite cairam alguns, que fazem ate ao momento um total de 3,0mm
A minima foi de *8,6ºC* durante m aguaceiro...

Neste momento *cai mais um aguaceiro forte*, vindo de uma enorme nuvem (talvez cumulus congestus)
A temperatura situa-se nos 9,4ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 14,4 km/h e wind chill a 4ºC


----------



## vitamos (11 Abr 2008 às 09:28)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *10,6ºC *(23h59m)
Tmax *15,9ºC
*
Hoje de salientar o acentuado arrefecimento nocturno  
A mínima matinal foi de *7,2ºC *(ainda não tinha baixado dos 10ºC em Abril! O céu está praticamente limpo! A pressão essa galgou em 24 horas 19hPa estando neste momento em *1011 hPa.*


----------



## Rog (11 Abr 2008 às 09:40)

Relâmpago disse:


> Numa situação de sistemas frontais associados a uma depressão que inflenciem nitidamente tempo no nosso País, mesmo que o núcleo desta não passe por aqui (situação mais normal), também é nomeada?



Essa hipótese também está referida nas regras para nomear tempestades no forum: 


> - As depressões devem ser nomeadas quando estão em zona territorial portuguesa, ou fora desta, caso as suas frentes activas ou instabilidade associada atravesse o território.


Nomear Depressões


----------



## Rog (11 Abr 2008 às 09:41)

Boas,
Por aqui 10,9ºC
87%HR
1019hpa
1,1mm
min 9,2ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (11 Abr 2008 às 10:11)

Pico do Areeiro, hoje de manhã.


----------



## Serrano (11 Abr 2008 às 10:11)

Pelas 09 horas, encontrava-me num local com ampla visão da zona das Penhas Douradas e via-se neve acumulada a partir dos 1300 msnm. Parece que a estrada Piornos - Torre - Lagoa Comprida está encerrada devido à neve e ao gelo...


----------



## vitamos (11 Abr 2008 às 10:27)

Serrano disse:


> Pelas 09 horas, encontrava-me num local com ampla visão da zona das Penhas Douradas e via-se neve acumulada a partir dos 1300 msnm. Parece que a estrada Piornos - Torre - Lagoa Comprida está encerrada devido à neve e ao gelo...



Já agora faço uma achega com uma pergunta: ás 9horas a temperatura (segundo o IM) na Guarda era de 0,6ºC e havia registo de precipitação (0,8mm). Será que neva? Se sim poderemos andar numa cota 1000m. Reparei que as mínimas foram ligeiramente abaixo do previsto...


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Abr 2008 às 10:40)

Rog disse:


> Essa hipótese também está referida nas regras para nomear tempestades no forum:
> 
> Nomear Depressões



Obrigado Rog. Não me lembrei dessa regra


----------



## CidadeNeve (11 Abr 2008 às 10:50)

vitamos disse:


> Já agora faço uma achega com uma pergunta: ás 9horas a temperatura (segundo o IM) na Guarda era de 0,6ºC e havia registo de precipitação (0,8mm). Será que neva? Se sim poderemos andar numa cota 1000m. Reparei que as mínimas foram ligeiramente abaixo do previsto...



Ola! De facto, tenho registos de ter nevado de manha ou madrugada na guarda, por informações de quem lá está. O IM tem essa previsão no site. Precisamos de alguem que confirme e coloque imagens!

Pela Covilhã, 8º neste momento e algum vento. N acredito em hipotese de neve, mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## Paulo H (11 Abr 2008 às 10:53)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Balanço - Depressão «Andrea»:


07-04-2008: 9.0 mm....16.6/11.1ºC
08-04-2008: 17.0 mm..14.4/10.0ºC
09-04-2008: 30.0 mm..15.5/11.6ºC
10-04-2008: 2.0 mm...15.0/8.8ºC

Precipitação Total    : 58mm
Temperatura Máxima: 16.6ºC
Temperatura Mínima :  8.8ºC
Pressão Mínima        : 992hPa
Vento Máximo         : 29km/h

Fenómenos atmosféricos: Chuva, trovoada, saraiva, neblina


----------



## vitamos (11 Abr 2008 às 11:03)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Pela Covilhã, 8º neste momento e algum vento. N acredito em hipotese de neve, mas nunca se sabe.



Gostava de ser mais animador do que vou ser mas duvido...  A temperatura vai subir bem durante o dia, e as cotas de neve vão subir certamente! Seria bom que eu (e as previsões) se enganassem


----------



## profgeo (11 Abr 2008 às 12:05)

ola bom dia! e o granizo voltou a cair no Pico do Areeiro la vai o tempo em que da Cidade do Funchal . era possivel ver os picos sobranceiros cobertos de granizo.


Rio de Mouro-----»»»»»»»»»»« sol com algumas abertas... nota -se um pouco de


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2008 às 12:09)

*Neve na Primavera (Guarda) *




CopyRight@DiabretedasLetras

 Esta noite nevou!A caminho da escola, começamos por ver carros cobertos de neve. Mais acima, os telhados estavam branquinhos, branquinhos. No "Sanatório", a copa das árvores vestidas como noivas, sentiam-se vaidosas.
Da janela da escola pudemos apreciar ao longe as montanhas agasalhadas por um enorme manto de linho!...

Diabretes das Letras


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2008 às 12:29)

Boa tarde!!

Ahh... neve na Guarda... A meio de Abril

Aqui choveu até cerca das 8:30, hora em que tive uma nova minima do dia, de *8,4ºC* (durante a chuva... mas que eu visse não "granizou")
O total de hoje vai em 6,5mm

Agora tenho 13,6ºC (a temperatura esta a ter algumas dificuldades em subir, visto que o vento está moderado e as nuvens tapam contantemente o Sol)
Humidade a 59%
Pressão... sempre a subir...já me encontro em alta pressão, com 1015 hPa

Vento a 20,5 km/h e wind chill a 8,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2008 às 12:33)

Começou a chover de novo
Tenho 13,2ºC

EDIT: 12:36 - 12,8ºC - 65% - 1015 hPa - 8,2 km/h
EDIT: 12:37 - 12,6ºC
EDIT: 12:41 - 12,3ºC - vento: 18,0 km/h

Foi só um aguaceiro rápido... agora só caem umas pingas trazidas pelo vento... 12,1ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2008 às 12:58)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 9,9ºC...A pouco ainda pingou mas coisa pouca nem registou nada...
agora vou com 15,0ºC, 40%HR, 1013hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10 km/h...


----------



## ppereira (11 Abr 2008 às 13:13)

Gerofil disse:


> *Neve na Primavera (Guarda) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Este ano na Guarda penso que nevou mais na primavera que no inverno 
Não deve ser inédito mas não deixa de ser estranho


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2008 às 13:20)

Tive uma minina de *6,4ºC*

Ate agora a maxima de *14,1ºC* actuais com ceu muito nublado e com o sol as vezes a espreita


----------



## BARROS (11 Abr 2008 às 13:36)

Bom-Dia. Fico feliz por voltar a ter esfriado aí...

... e também por ter voltado a chover forte aqui. Foi um temporal que escureceu bem o final da tarde de ontem. Ele é um dos últimos que devem acontecer, depois vão praticamente desaparecer até julho, quando frentes frias de forte intensidade podem atingir a região.

Agora de manhão o sol já brilha forte, faz *23,4°* e a máxima pode chegar aos 30.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Abr 2008 às 13:44)

Por aqui o dia tem sido ventoso, com as rajadas a chegar aos 25km/h.
A min. 8.6ºC.
Temp. actual 14.2ºC
Ontem ao final da tarde fui até à praia da Vagueira e estava lá um vento  registei no anemómetro portátil 57km/h (n sei se é mto fiável), a sensão térmica era bastante desagradável . Não havia praia para variar (CO2) o mar estava a bater nas protecções. Depois coloco aqui uma foto que tirei.


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2008 às 13:46)

De novo em Lisboa, depois de ontem ter tido uma viagem em que choveu practicamente durante as 7 horas da mesma
Neste mometo não chove o céu tem algumas nuvens e 15.5ºC


----------



## belem (11 Abr 2008 às 14:03)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde!!
> 
> Ahh... neve na Guarda... A meio de Abril
> 
> ...



Neve na Serra da Estrela a meio de Abril não é tão raro assim. É uma zona de grande altitude.


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2008 às 14:17)

belem disse:


> Neve na Serra da Estrela a meio de Abril não é tão raro assim. É uma zona de grande altitude.



Alguém sabe se há registos de neve na Serra da Estrela durante os meses de Julho e Agosto?
Na terra dos meus pais, a 1000m de altitude, já se viram farrapos de neve em inicios de Junho. Talvez também já tenha nevado aos 2000m em pleno verão.

Bem, hoje aqui a minima foi de 9,3ºC
A máxima até agora foi de 15,5ºC e neste momento estou com 15,2ºC.

Os aguaceiros desta noite, renderam 2,1mm.


----------



## TiagoFCR (11 Abr 2008 às 14:38)

AnDré disse:


> Alguém sabe se há registos de neve na Serra da Estrela durante os meses de Julho e Agosto?
> Na terra dos meus pais, a 1000m de altitude, já se viram farrapos de neve em inicios de Junho. Talvez também já tenha nevado aos 2000m em pleno verão.
> 
> Bem, hoje aqui a minima foi de 9,3ºC
> ...



E bem possivel que ja tenha acontecido. Os meus avós falam de ja ter nevado em maio onde eu moro, cerca de 500 m de altitude! Quem sabe não possa ter acontecido ha umas dezenas de anos naqules Verões frios que se nao me engano ocorreram pela decada de 70


----------



## Rog (11 Abr 2008 às 15:45)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu nublado, com algumas abertas
15,7ºC
79%HR
1022hpa


----------



## LUPER (11 Abr 2008 às 16:20)

Mais um dia de calor com uma minima de 6.4º, este fim de semana vou apanhar uns banhos de sol para a praia.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2008 às 16:47)

Boas!

Até agora a máxima foi 14,8ºC há uns minutos
Agora tenho 14,5ºC, humidade a 56% e pressão a 1017 hPa

Há pouco o vento intensificou-se, mas foram só meros minutos, agora já fraquejou... chegou aos 23,4 km/h e agora esta em 11,5 km/h

O céu apresenta muitos cumulus e alguns cumulus congestus, mais a oeste...


----------



## CidadeNeve (11 Abr 2008 às 16:55)

AnDré disse:


> Alguém sabe se há registos de neve na Serra da Estrela durante os meses de Julho e Agosto?
> Na terra dos meus pais, a 1000m de altitude, já se viram farrapos de neve em inicios de Junho. Talvez também já tenha nevado aos 2000m em pleno verão.
> 
> Bem, hoje aqui a minima foi de 9,3ºC
> ...



Caro André: 
Dos registos verbais de que tenho conhecimento posso te dizer que até à década de oitenta, era frequente a neve no planalto (a parte mais alta da estrela) nunca derreter, permanecendo de uns anos para os outros. Isso era possível porque a neve durante o inverno era muitissimo mais abundante, os dias de temperaturas baixas eram mais, fazendo com que a neve, à semelhana do que agora acontece a partir de maio, se aguentasse nos meses de julho e agosto. Sim, digo julho e agosto, porque era mais ou menos frequente, até meados de junho nevar. Posso te dizer que há cerca de 5 anos caiu um nevão de madrugada que fechou o circulo da torre, no início de junho. Quanto à tua pergunta em concreto, há de facto registos de neve (nevões creio que não) em julho e em inícios ou meados de setembro. registos verbais, como é óbvio, não tenho acesso a dados objectivos. 
Das razões principais que justificam isso não acontecer hoje em dia, posso te dizer que para além do aquecimento global e de algumas alterações macroclimáticas (não sei, não percebo muito disso), importam também as alterações microclimáticas decorrentes de menor precipitação e desaparecimento muito intenso das manchas florestais (este é o principal motivo, creio) nesta zona em concreto. E quanto menos neva, menos nevará, dado que o ecossistema da estrela depende da neve para se manter e desse mesmo ecossistema depende a quantidade de neve que cai. 

Espero ter contribuído ligeiramente para a questão. 

P.S. Aproveito a pergunta, sabendo contudo que o sitio não é o mais indicado, para referir que a serra da estrela sofre uma destruição do seu ecossistema e biodiversidade inigualável em Portugal. Não me alongando, porque há muito para dizer, fauna (o lobo por exemplo) e flora têm vindo a desaparecer em grande parte pelo desinvestimento no Parque, superinvestimento nas estruturas turísticas desadequadas ao ecossistema e relações duvidosas entre poder local, central e empresas privadas e publicas de exploração do turismo.

As minhas desculpas pelo desabafo!


----------



## Bgc (11 Abr 2008 às 17:34)

Não é só um desabafo, é, de facto, uma situação triste para a qual todos devemos estar sensibilizados.


----------



## apassosviana (11 Abr 2008 às 17:40)

15º Céu pouco nublado


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2008 às 17:49)

CidadeNeve disse:


> P.S. Aproveito a pergunta, sabendo contudo que o sitio não é o mais indicado, para referir que a serra da estrela sofre uma destruição do seu ecossistema e biodiversidade inigualável em Portugal. Não me alongando, porque há muito para dizer, fauna (o lobo por exemplo) e flora têm vindo a desaparecer em grande parte pelo desinvestimento no Parque, superinvestimento nas estruturas turísticas desadequadas ao ecossistema e relações duvidosas entre poder local, central e empresas privadas e publicas de exploração do turismo.
> 
> As minhas desculpas pelo desabafo!



Tenho a mesma opinião. Também não consigo compreender a falta de uma protecção efectiva dessa área única.


Chuva durante a noite. Hoje as montanhas a norte voltam a exibir alguma neve.

Algumas nuvens e 10,2ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje: 3,7ºC / 11,7ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2008 às 18:42)

Máxima de 16ºC

Agora vou com 14,9ºC, 45%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco 6,5km/h E máx:13,0km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2008 às 18:48)

LUPER disse:


> Mais um dia de calor com uma minima de 6.4º, este fim de semana vou apanhar uns banhos de sol para a praia.



Caro Luper não apanhe um escaldão 

Cuidado com o sol que está muito forte devido ao CO2 

Eu por aqui tive uma mínima escaldante de 9.7ºC e máxima de derreter ao sol de 15.6ºC.

A pressão neste momento está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco e bem fresco.


----------



## psm (11 Abr 2008 às 18:56)

AnDré disse:


> Alguém sabe se há registos de neve na Serra da Estrela durante os meses de Julho e Agosto?
> Na terra dos meus pais, a 1000m de altitude, já se viram farrapos de neve em inicios de Junho. Talvez também já tenha nevado aos 2000m em pleno verão.
> 
> Bem, hoje aqui a minima foi de 9,3ºC
> ...






boa tarde 

Venho responder por 2 meses agosto e setembro nesse meses com uma garantia de 99.9% que não houve neve desde que há registros.

Quanto ao mês de julho também tenho duvidas que tenha nevado.


Não esquecer que o geopotencial nestes meses é já bastante elevado ou muito alto. No mapa dos 500hp os valores médios á latitude de Lisboa é de 5820
é só fazer as contas para a serra da estrela que é o sitio mais provavel de nevar.
Em junho, sim pode nevar como aconteceu em junho de 1920 entre os dias 11 a16 junho.
E não tem nada haver com questões de alteraçoes climaticas!



Quanto ao dia de hoje pode-se pôr o seguinte adágio:


"abril aguas mil mas coadas por um funil"  com vento moderado de NW


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Abr 2008 às 18:57)

Para os dias 15, 16 e 17, o modelo GFS prevê a formação de uma depressão, possivelmente convectiva, perto da Madeira e outra sobre a Península. Vamos ver o que se passará.






Para dia 18, parece que vamos ter novamente influência da corrente polar. Aguardemos.


Em Lisboa, por agora:

Céu pouco nublado

1016 hPa

Vento moderado do quadrante norte

Cerca de 14ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2008 às 19:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Caro Luper não apanhe um escaldão
> 
> Cuidado com o sol que está muito forte devido ao CO2



Repara Mário Barros, não é preciso estar calor para se apanhar um belo de um escaldão. É a radiação que é importante, não é se está frio ou calor! 
E a 71 dias do Solestício de Verão não me parece que seja prudente essa afirmação.

E com a tua segunda deixa, ainda fazes com que algum dos visitantes pense que o sol emite mais ou menos radiação por causa do CO2.

Bem, mas adiante, hoje a máxima ficou-se mesmo pelos 15,5ºC
Neste momento tenho 13,8ºC.

De realçar que precisavamos de uma semana continua com estes valores baixos, para podermos ter um mês com uma temperatura dentro da média.
É que os primeiros dias de Abril puseram o patamar muito lá em cima, e agora há que baixa-lo.
Vejamos se o desenrolar dos próximos dias invertem a situação


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2008 às 19:46)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - *5,9 ºC* (06h08); Temperatura máxima - 15,7 ºC (14h32).

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = *5,9 ºC (dia 11)*; Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## rbsmr (11 Abr 2008 às 20:48)

Lisboa (Telheiras)
Temperatura: 12.6ºC
Pressão:1017 hpa
20:47


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Abr 2008 às 21:49)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min..........................8.0º (07h29m)
T máx........................15.4º  (15h52m)
T actual......................11.8º

H min..........................42%
H máx.........................60%
H actual......................59%

Pressão actual..............1017 hPa

*"ABRIL FRIO E MOLHADO, ENCHE O CELEIRO E FARTA O GADO"*


----------



## Bgc (11 Abr 2008 às 22:09)

André


----------



## Rog (11 Abr 2008 às 23:12)

Por aqui 11,7ºC
88%HR
1024hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2008 às 23:20)

Boas noites!

Aqui a máxima não passou de 14,8ºC e foi a mais baixa do mês
Neste momento tenho 9,5ºC
Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
O vento abnrandou... 0,0 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 8,4ºC
MÁXIMA: 14,8ºC

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 6,5mm

Subida de pressão... 14 hPa


----------



## jose leça (11 Abr 2008 às 23:40)

Boas noites.

Tive hoje uma máxima de 16,6ºC e 7,3ºC de mínima. sem chuva , e  o vento soprou moderado de N, baixando de intensidade a partir do início da noite.

Sigo com 11ºC e 71%HR, céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco de N


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2008 às 23:53)

O dia está a terminar com céu pouco nublado.
Estão *9,5 ºC*, a humidade está nos *71 %*, a pressão nos *1021,0 hPa*, windchill nos *9 ºC* e vento nos *3 km/h* de *NNE*.
Durante esta madrugada caíram *2,0 mm* de precipitação.
Hoje talvez arrefeça um pouco mais durante a noite.


----------



## Turista (12 Abr 2008 às 01:49)

Neste momento por aqui estão 12,4ºC.

Dia 11:
Min - 7,8ºC 
Max - 14,6ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Fil (12 Abr 2008 às 02:33)

Boa noite. Temperatura actual de 4,2ºC, 61% hr e 1017 hPa, vento fraco de WNW e céu aparentemente limpo. Os extremos do dia de ontem foram 3,0ºC / 11,1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2008 às 02:38)

Por aqui, os extremos do dia 11 de Abril foram os seguintes:

Tmin:9,3ºC
Tmáx:15,5ºC
Precipitação:2,1mm

Neste momento estão 10,3ºC


----------



## *Marta* (12 Abr 2008 às 03:06)

Estou fula!!  
Ontem levantei-me antes das 8 da manhã para ir trabalhar e a única coisa que vi foi chuva, neveoeiro e vento...
Hoje de manhã que nevou... acordei às 11... E se não fosse pelo fórum, nem sequer sabia que tinha nevado!! Haja sorte!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2008 às 07:27)

Bom dia a todos !
Neste momento, estão *8,4 ºC*, *75 %* de humidade, pressão nos *1022,0 hPa* e vento de *ONO* a *5 km/h*.
Hoje não choveu durante a noite, nem deverá acontecer isso durante o dia.
Estou de partida para Évora, pelo que será interessante ver quanto é que o termómetro do carro marca em certas localidades.


----------



## LUPER (12 Abr 2008 às 09:32)

Por aqui a minima ficou-se em 6.1º e o ceu está todo nublado a ameaçar chuva.


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2008 às 10:48)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura mínima chegou aos 7,8ºC
por agora ceu nublado e 10,6ºC
91%HR
1024hpa


----------



## mauro miranda (12 Abr 2008 às 11:12)

boas, o sol hoje teima em brilhar, mas as nuvens nao deixam

a bocado vinha nuvens negras de norte que trouxeram apenas uns chuviscos

o vento esse hoje está manso

pa semana chuvinha de novo


----------



## Gilmet (12 Abr 2008 às 11:32)

Bom dia a todos!

Aqui a minima foi mais baixa do que esperava, situando-se nos 6,2ºC

Neste momento 14,1ºC (a máxima deverá ser mais alta do que a de ontem)
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento oscilando entre os 1 km/h e os 6 km/h


----------



## jose leça (12 Abr 2008 às 12:04)

Bons dias.

Mínima de 8,6ºC

Já atingi os 17,6ºC, mas em pouco tempo caíu para os 14,9ºC actuais, devido à neblusidade.


----------



## MSantos (12 Abr 2008 às 12:20)

Boa tarde pessoal
Por aqui o céu  está com algumas nuvens e vento fraco, segundo a estação do fsl estão 16.6ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (12 Abr 2008 às 12:42)

ceu nublado por nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, está frio, 14,1 graus, com vento fraco, mas as nuvens estao a ganhar forma vertical, vamos ver o que irá dar


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2008 às 13:26)

Minima de 10,1ºC...
Agora vou com 16,5ºC,41%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco...o céu está a ficar muito nublado


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2008 às 13:39)

Boas pessoal

Aqui a minima foi de 9,3ºC.
O vento sopra em geral fraco de NO, e o céu encontra-se nublado, mas sem risco de chuva.
Por agora estão 16,1ºC que é até ao momento a máxima do dia.


----------



## jose leça (12 Abr 2008 às 13:53)

19,1ºC de máxima até agora, céu muito nublado,com algumas abertas por onde o sol ora espreita, ora se esconde, e cerca das 13h30 um aguaceiro fraco que durou menos de dez minutos.
 Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2008 às 14:01)

São 14:00 estou com 15.6ºC é dia 12 de Abril de 2008...devia ter pelo menos 19ºC não??

Quando é que o calor chega ??


----------



## mauro miranda (12 Abr 2008 às 14:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> São 14:00 estou com 15.6ºC é dia 12 de Abril de 2008...devia ter pelo menos 19ºC não??
> 
> Quando é que o calor chega ??



aqui na bobadela deve ser só em Maio e mesmo assim....

o calor tá de folga


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2008 às 14:05)

On the road, passeio pelo centro/norte do país, já apanhei hoje dois valentes aguaceiros, um deles torrencial, de curta duração, até pensei que fosse alguma trovoada até verificar no satélite que não.  Temperaturas entre os 11 e 13ºC.
Os solos para já encontram-se bem de água, nem secos nem afogados.


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2008 às 14:06)

Chuva e 9,5ºC.

Mínima de 3,7ºC.

Esta manhã.


----------



## Minho (12 Abr 2008 às 14:27)

Aqui por Melgaço muita nublosidade e alguns aguaceiros intensos. Desde as 0h registei *5.6mm*...

Temperatura mínima de 6.4ºC. Neste momento estão 14.1ºC


----------



## BARROS (12 Abr 2008 às 14:41)

Sol forte nos saúda esta manhã em São Paulo. *26,8°* às 10:36 é calor hein????
 Só que ele já está com os dias contados. Na semana que vem, estás prometido a chegada de uma *forte frente fria*, talvez a mais forte de abril que eu vá presenciar. A queda de temperatura pode chegar a 12 graus aqui. Bom, se têm feito 30 graus de máxima ultimamente, então elas não deverão passar de* 18!!!!* Só pra levar em consideração a média em abril é de 26.

Mas hoje e domingo ainda faz sol. 
Tenho 40% de umidade e pressão de 923,1hPa. Quem aposta em chuva no final da tarde????


----------



## mauro miranda (12 Abr 2008 às 15:06)

BARROS disse:


> Sol forte nos saúda esta manhã em São Paulo. *26,8°* às 10:36 é calor hein????
> Só que ele já está com os dias contados. Na semana que vem, estás prometido a chegada de uma *forte frente fria*, talvez a mais forte de abril que eu vá presenciar. A queda de temperatura pode chegar a 12 graus aqui. Bom, se têm feito 30 graus de máxima ultimamente, então elas não deverão passar de* 18!!!!* Só pra levar em consideração a média em abril é de 26.
> 
> Mas hoje e domingo ainda faz sol.
> Tenho 40% de umidade e pressão de 923,1hPa. Quem aposta em chuva no final da tarde????



eu aposto é que aqui em portugal vamos ter outra depressão


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2008 às 15:07)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima de 5,5 ºC; por agora segue nos 19,5 ºC.


----------



## kikofra (12 Abr 2008 às 16:44)

aqui ta a chover  a cerca de meia hora...


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2008 às 16:49)

Por aqui a máxima subiu até aos 17,0ºC.
Por agora 15,8ºC e céu pouco nublado.

A chuva hoje, parece ter ficado a norte da Serra d'aire e Candeeiros


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2008 às 17:30)

Boas, por aqui 13,8ºC
79%HR
1024hpa
Ceu nublado


----------



## rbsmr (12 Abr 2008 às 17:38)

Lisboa (Telheiras) - (17.35h)
Temp: 18.5ºC
Pressão: 1020 hpa
Céu pouco nublado

Edição:
(20:05h)
Temp: 15,0 ºC
Pressão: 1020 hpa
Céu pouco nublado
HR: (não disponho de sensor externo)


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2008 às 18:20)

Prováveis aguaceiros moderados de neve esta tarde na Serra da Estrela, já que nas Penhas Douradas a temperatura era de 0,5 ºC às 17h00.



CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2008 às 19:39)

Parece que talvez tenham entrado umas muito pequenas trovoadas pelo litoral centro.





http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp&sat=vis


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2008 às 19:56)

Boa noite,
Pelo Norte da Madeira 13,1ºC
83%HR
1024hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Brigantia (12 Abr 2008 às 21:20)

7,7ºC e 76%HR. Durante o dia ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros que rederam 1,1mm.
Na rua a sensação de frio é grande


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2008 às 21:30)

Maxima de 18,5ºC

Agora vou com 13,4ºC, 59%HR,1022hpa e vento muito fraquito


----------



## Minho (12 Abr 2008 às 21:58)

Em Melgaço de aguaceiro em aguaceiro já vou com 8.0mm desde as 0h. A temperatura desceu para os 9.6ºC

Pode ver-se neste gráfico da temperatura como esta foi variando ao sabor dos aguaceiros que foram caindo


----------



## Gilmet (12 Abr 2008 às 22:03)

Boa noite!

A máxima foi de 16,8ºC

Agora tenho 11,3ºC, humidade a 66% e pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h

O céu manteve-se muito nublado por cumulus, mas nada de chuva...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Abr 2008 às 22:06)

Os extremos de hoje:

Máximo Hoje:  19.9°C (14:35) 
Mínimo Hoje:  7.2°C (07:24) 

O dia variou entre o pouco nublado/limpo e algumas vezes com muitas nuvens.

Não houve precipitação e o vento durante a tarde foi um pouco mais forte mas nada de especial. Max 37 km/h


----------



## Minho (12 Abr 2008 às 22:09)

Durante esta a noite os aguaceiros irão manter-se. Dentro de minutos chegará mais outro aguaceiro a Melgaço...


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2008 às 22:25)

Situação das 19h em Portugal:




(Temperatura dados de Ogimet.com)


Uma frente fria está a atravessar os Açores com chuva e possibilidade de trovoadas. Na Madeira céu pouco nublado com influência do Anticiclone. Em Portugal continental, uma frente oculsa de fraca actividade irá provocar aguaceiros.


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2008 às 22:26)

Ha pouco ouvi-se 2 trovoes

Maxima: 18,0ºC
Minima: 7,7ºC

Actual: 11,6ºC com chuva


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2008 às 22:28)

Pelo Norte da Madeira céu limpo, 9,4ºC
84%HR
1025hpa
max 14,3ºc
min 7,8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Abr 2008 às 22:37)

Boa Noite! Aqui por São Miguel o dia foi de céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo por alguns periodos, mas ao longo da tarde, as nuvens foram aumentando e o vento se intensificou com a aproximação de uma superficie frontal fria que já afecta as restantes ilhas mas que actualmente está proxima daqui.

Neste momento 16,4ºC e céu muito nublado mas ainda nao chove.

Tmin - 11,8ºC Tmax - 19,7ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Abr 2008 às 22:37)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min.......................8.9º
T máx......................13.8º
T actual...................11.7º

H min.......................55%
H máx......................76%
H actual...................72%

Pressão actual...........1021 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2008 às 23:23)

Rog as coisas hoje pela Madeira devem ter estado ou estão meias empoadas não ?? 





http://modis.gsfc.nasa.gov/gallery/individual.php?db_date=2008-04-12


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

Olá!

Actualmente estão 14ºC e o dia até foi agradável com algumas nuvens durante a tarde, mas chegou à noite, começou um frio terrivel

Fiquem


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

A Primavera vai também chegando às áreas de maior altitude.












Esta manhã ainda caiu algum gelo aos 1300 metros.


Extremos de hoje: 3,7ºC / 11,9ºC

Céu nublado e 7,4ºC por agora.


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2008 às 23:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Rog as coisas hoje pela Madeira devem ter estado ou estão meias empoadas não ??
> 
> 
> http://modis.gsfc.nasa.gov/gallery/individual.php?db_date=2008-04-12



boas, bela imagem de satelite 
Por cá não notei nada, o dia esteve nublado com abertas só agora ao fim do dia. O céu pelo fim do dia apresentava-se com um azul bem vivo, sem poeiras suspensas no ar... veremos se fará uma vista pela ilha nas próximas horas.. espero que não!

Por agora 8,7ºC 
1025hPa
82%HR


----------



## jose leça (13 Abr 2008 às 00:10)

Sigo com 11,2ºC e 94%HR, com alguns aguaceiros fracos, e vento de  SE a cerca de 15 Km/h.


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2008 às 00:18)

Por aqui no Norte da Madeira a temperatura desce lentamente, agora nos 8,5ºC
83%HR
1025hpa


----------



## LUPER (13 Abr 2008 às 00:26)

Rog disse:


> Por aqui no Norte da Madeira a temperatura desce lentamente, agora nos 8,5ºC
> 83%HR
> 1025hpa



Aqui tb desce "lentamente" para 9.1º, é pena é os 8º de latitude que tens a menos, ou será a mais?


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2008 às 00:43)

Parece que o frio já chegou á Madeira

Tenho 9,2ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h

ONTEM:

MÍNIMA: 6,2ºC (minima do mês)
MÁXIMA: 16,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2008 às 00:49)

Boas pessoal!

Cheguei agora a casa!
Céu limpo, e nada de vento.
A temperatura está nos 10,9ºC.

Os extremos referentes ao dia 12 de Abril foram:
Tmáx:17,0ºC.
Tmin: 9,3ºC.
Precipitação: 0,0mm.


Reparei agora que às 22h UTC o Pico do Areeiro estava com 0,6ºC, não havia precipitação, mas a humidade estava nos 100%. É capaz de haver gelo por lá amanhã de manhã


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2008 às 01:00)

AnDré disse:


> Reparei agora que às 22h UTC o Pico do Areeiro estava com 0,6ºC, não havia precipitação, mas a humidade estava nos 100%. É capaz de haver gelo por lá amanhã de manhã



Gelo ena pá  e se a Páscoa fosse nesta altura tambem era escaldante não era  tal como foi a que passou.

Estou com 12.1ºC a pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## StormFairy (13 Abr 2008 às 01:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Gelo ena pá  e se a Páscoa fosse nesta altura tambem era escaldante não era  tal como foi a que passou.
> 
> Estou com 12.1ºC a pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.



Há 1 anedota do caçador e do Leão...a certa altura diz assim... Tu és mau! Tu és mesmo mau 

O dia por aqui :
Céu pouco nublado algumas aberturas agradáveis
Há pouco o carro marcava 8,5º C
Nada de vento agora á noite
E em Algeruz ás 15.00 H marquei  21ºC


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2008 às 01:55)

StormFairy disse:


> Há 1 anedota do caçador e do Leão...a certa altura diz assim... Tu és mau! Tu és mesmo mau




Bem, o céu mantem-se limpo por aqui. O vento fraco, e a temperatura nos 10,7ºC.

Boa noite pessoal


----------



## iceworld (13 Abr 2008 às 02:47)

Ontem a noite foi de festa e como tal assisti a um aguaceiro por volta das 5h30 com 7º de temperatura!(raro até no Inverno)
Hoje caíram vários aguaceiros com destaque para um forte por volta das 18h30 em que a temperatura desceu até aos 10º. Tem estado sempre assim e neste momento volta a cair um aguaceiro.
Este mês já conta com 66mm de precipitação 
E ainda em estado de graça me despeço:

ACADÉMICA ACADÉMICA ACADÉMICA


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Abr 2008 às 02:50)

Por aqui vai caindo alguma chuva fraca agora.
Assim foi, a breves espaços ao longo do dia.
Que diferença entre este sábado e o último, que transbordou a Verão...
Com 11,1º e com 1019.7 hPa , decidi ir dormir...
escutando o aguaceiro que continua...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2008 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Aqui tive uma noite "calma", com excepção entre as 4:30 e as 5:00 (+-) em que choveu com bastante intensidade e acho ate que trovejou... (no detector de trovoadas do IM não diz nada... devia estar ainda meio ensonado... mas ia jurar que tinha ouvido algo...)

A minima foi de 9,1ºC, pouco depois das 1:00

Neste momento tenho 14,4ºC
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h

Durante a noite choveu, sim... e registei até 5,0mm, mas... hoje de manha, reparei que alguma coisa não estava bem... (ao cair outro aguaceiro nada registou... para ver se funcionava verti um pouco de agua para lá... e nada)  havia mesmo algo errado... o pluviometro deixou de transmitir dados...vou ver se consigo arranjar...


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2008 às 10:49)

LUPER disse:


> Aqui tb desce "lentamente" para 9.1º, é pena é os 8º de latitude que tens a menos, ou será a mais?




tão lentamente que não foi além dos 8,4ºC de mínima... o céu ficou nublado e retirou a hipótese de uma mínima ainda mais interessante...
Por agora céu nublado e 11,1ºC
76%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2008 às 10:52)

Situação às 9h da manhã:







Açores com trovoadas e aguaceiros por vezes moderados com a passagem de uma frente fria, seguida de uma frente oclusa. Madeira com nublosidade alta.


----------



## diogo (13 Abr 2008 às 11:37)

Aqui o tempo está um bocado esquisito
Agora tá 16.6ºC , 91% HR , 1022 hPa , vento fraco e céu muito nublado. Tive mínima de 6.9ºC mas ontem tive de 4.1ºC

Na 5ª feira às 19h tinha 999hPa.
Na 6ª feira à mesma hora tinha 1017hPa Que subida!


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2008 às 11:53)

Bom dia! por aqui a mínima foi de *8,1ºC*, esta manha passou um bom aguaceiro e deixou no meu pluviometro *1,0mm* de chuva,agora brilha o sol mas com muitas nuvens escuras a volta a temperatura é de 16,7ºC,Humidade de 74%, pressão de 1022hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h..max: 14,0km/h


----------



## HotSpot (13 Abr 2008 às 11:58)

Mínima de 8,2ºC

Durante a madrugada cairam uns aguaceiros que renderam 2,6 mm

Vento fraco de rodou de S para O durante a manhã


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2008 às 13:44)

Por aqui hoje a minima foi de 10,2ºC.
Até agora a máxima foi de 17,7ºC
E actualmente estão 17,2ºC.

Durante a noite, registei 2,1mm de precipitação.

Por agora céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2008 às 14:07)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos e um valor mínimo de 6,5ºC.

Céu nublado e 11,9ºC por agora.


----------



## Fil (13 Abr 2008 às 14:34)

Aqui tenho 11,2ºC, 53% e 1017 hPa, com céu encoberto e vento fraco de WNW. Chuvisca neste momento, 0,2 mm acumulados até agora no dia de hoje. A mínima foi de 6,0ºC e a máxima de 12,4ºC.


----------



## Minho (13 Abr 2008 às 14:36)

Melgaço céu muito nublado. 
4.9mm no que vai de dia, mínima de  9.8ºC. Neste momento 11.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2008 às 14:39)

Boas tardes!

Aqui tenho 16,6ºC (máxima do dia ate agora)
Humidadae a 58%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 9 km/h


----------



## Brigantia (13 Abr 2008 às 14:45)

Boas, neste momento 10,9ºC, 80%HR e 1017hPa. Na última meia hora caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 1mm.

A mínima foi de 6,3ºC.


----------



## vitamos (13 Abr 2008 às 15:05)

Boa tarde!

Hoje registei uma mínima de 10,3ºC. Durante a hora de almoço a temperatura chegou a tocar os 17ºC mas tem vindo a descer a partir daí. Destaque para os aguaceiros que caíram durante a noite e que durante a manhã chegaram mesmo a ser fortes  A pressão está em 1024hPa e o céu muito nublado!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2008 às 17:38)

Estou com 17,8ºC (ainda a subir...)

A humidade esta em 56%
A pressão em 1023 hPa

O vento já chegou aos 17 km/h (á pouco), mas agora esta em 7,2 km/h


----------



## redragon (13 Abr 2008 às 18:21)

Aqui por Eas abateu-se um grande aguaceiro pelas 17h, durante 20 mts choveu a valer. agora um sol bastante agradável da uma sensação de primavera.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Abr 2008 às 19:27)

boas

tempo calmo aqui na margem sul.  o sol está quase a ir embora, vento fraco , céu pouco nublado.

abraços


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2008 às 20:02)

Na margem norte, as poucas nuvens também predominam.
O vento está bonançoso de noroeste.
A temperatura está nos 14,0ºC
A máxima foi de 18,1ºC.


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2008 às 20:07)

Pelo norte da Madeira 13,8ºC
71%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Gilmet (13 Abr 2008 às 20:11)

A máxima foi de 18,0ºC
Por aqui e agora estão 13,5ºC

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 9,1ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,0ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2008 às 21:09)

Aqui máxima de 19.4ºC...agora vou com 14,6ºC,63%HR,1023hpa e vento 0,0km/h


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Abr 2008 às 21:24)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min............................10.8º
T máx...........................15.8º
T actual........................13.2º

H min............................54%
H máx...........................85%
H actual........................64%

Pressão actual...............1023 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2008 às 21:42)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura máxima - 18,6 ºC (13h07); Temperatura actual - 11,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1022 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2008 às 21:48)

Neste momento 12,4ºC
73%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Brigantia (13 Abr 2008 às 22:07)

6,9ºC e o dia ainda deu 2,1mm.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Abr 2008 às 22:22)

Boa noite a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa, Ilha de São Miguel foi um Domingo de Céu encoberto ou muito nublado, vento forte de sul e chuva ou aguaceiros.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin - 13,8ºC  Tmax - 16,1ºC

Actual - 14,4ºC e 86% Hr Precipitação - 22 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2008 às 22:27)

Aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado em Olhão, porque em Tavira a 20 kms de Olhão caiu um valente aguaceiro por volta das 16 horas que deu para registar na estação do centro de ciência viva de 4.67 mm.

Máxima: 19.2ºC
mínima: 8.9ºC


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2008 às 23:27)

Boas, por aqui 11,7ºC
73%HR
1022hpa por influência do Anticiclone


----------



## diogo (13 Abr 2008 às 23:37)

Boas noites!
Por aqui estão 9.1ºC e 1023hPa e está pouco nublado.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2008 às 00:01)

Extremos do dia 13 de Abril:

Tmin:9.3ºC
Tmáx:18,1ºC
Precipitação:2,1mm

Temperatura actual:12,2ºC


PS: O meteopt já tem 900 elementos!


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Abr 2008 às 01:12)

Boas noites.
Por aqui ,na ressaca de um fim de semana cinzento pós-Andrea,
de aguaceiros pouco frequentes e fracos,mas sempre  presentes,
de vento fresco incomodativo e impeditivo do disfrutar em céu aberto,
num fim de semana a constrastar com o seu antecessor,
por aqui, o tempo começa um breve trecho anticiclónico,
o céu vai limpando,a tempª vai descendo (9.6º),
a pressão vai subindo (1024.9) e a atmosfera segue calma (não sopra nem uma aragem)...
Seguem-se dois dias de tréguas assim...dois dias de calmaria...
Depois ,ao 3º, há fortes indícios de iniciar-se novo período de chuvas e ventania.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2008 às 07:06)

Por aqui noite de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantem apenas com alguns cirrus no horizonte Este 

Tive uma mínima de 8.6ºC (até agora) e agora estou com 8.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.

Esperanos uma dia de céu pouco nublado por todo o território continental.

Bom inicio de semana para todos vocês  cuidado com o calor


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2008 às 08:09)

Bons dias!

A minima foi de 7,9ºC
Neste momento tenho 9,1ºC, humidade a 90%, pressão a 1023 hPa e vento a 0,0 km/h (impressionante o facto de que, durnte a noite a rajada máxima ter sido de 0,0 km/h)

Céu muito pouco nublado por alguns cumulus e norte e oeste (quase que nem se veem) e uns cirrus por cima de mim


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2008 às 09:35)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *10,3ºC*
Tmax *17,9ºC* (16horas)

Hoje registei uma mínima de manhã de *9,1ºC*. O tempo divide-se em duas modalidades nesta manhã em Coimbra:

Zonas altas: Céu limpo, sol abundante e sensação agradável dada pelo sol "morninho"

Zonas baixas: Nevoeiro alto e alguma sensação de desconforto/humidade. O sol aparece muito timidamente em algumas zonas. No entanto a tendência já começa a ser para "limpar"

A pressão está em 1025 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2008 às 10:37)

Extremos ontem:

Máximo Ontem:  20.8 °C (13:53) 
Mínimo Ontem:  8.2 °C (01:34) 


Hoje a mínma foi de 6,8ºC que é para já minima do mês.


----------



## Rog (14 Abr 2008 às 10:58)

Boas,
Por aqui 12,4ºC e 80%HR
1019hpa
Céu nublado


----------



## João Soares (14 Abr 2008 às 11:11)

A minima foi de *6.9ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo e *13.4ºC*


----------



## diogo (14 Abr 2008 às 11:51)

Aqui *17.3ºC* actualmente, 90% HR , 1022hPa, céu quase limpo (tem uma nuvem) , vento fraco.
A mínima foi de *5.3ºC*.
O higrómetro já está a falhar outra vez depois de um mês a trabalhar bem.


----------



## rbsmr (14 Abr 2008 às 12:35)

Viva!

Lisboa (Telheiras) - 12:34
Pressão: 1021 hpa

Hoje de manhã, de Sacavém (onde estava um sol fabuloso e o céu limpo) via o mouchão de Vila Franca todo coberto de neblina. Foi uma pena não ter tido à mão a máquina fotográfica 

Não sei se o membro da Bobadela testemunhou o mesmo.

Saudações


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2008 às 13:50)

Boa tarde

Tenho neste momento 16,4ºC
Vento a 2,5 km/h
Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1021 hPa

No céu, ja se vê mais neblusidade baixa


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2008 às 14:19)

Algumas nuvens altas e 13,2ºC por agora.

Mínima mais baixa do mês com 1,2ºC.


----------



## Rog (14 Abr 2008 às 14:32)

boas, 
Por aqui 13,5ºc
84%HR
ceu nublado
1018hpa


----------



## jpmartins (14 Abr 2008 às 14:36)

Bom tarde,
A semana promete acabar bem 
Por aqui neste momento, ceu pouco nublado com 16.3ºC de temperatura.
Pressão: 1022.9 hPa.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Abr 2008 às 14:40)

Rog disse:


> boas,
> Por aqui 13,5ºc
> 84%HR
> ceu nublado
> 1018hpa



Rog excelente trabalho, as cartas das depressões


----------



## StormFairy (14 Abr 2008 às 14:46)

Boas 

Por aqui sopra uma brisa suave e agradável.
No carro marco 21ºC
Céu limpinho...
 Eu não tenho um Palno *"B"* mas depois de ler as análises das ultimas duas Run´s ....  Vou elaborar um


----------



## apassosviana (14 Abr 2008 às 16:09)

ceu limpo 14ºC


----------



## Rog (14 Abr 2008 às 17:38)

jpmartins disse:


> Rog excelente trabalho, as cartas das depressões


Obrigado!

Por aqui no norte da Madeira ceu nublado 
14,5ºC e 75%HR
1018hpa


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2008 às 18:17)

Hoje mínima de 9,7ºC e máxima de 19,0ºC...Neste momento  estão 18,7ºC, 35%HR, 1019hpa e vento 0,0km/h...max:17,6km/h(13:22)


----------



## TaviraMan (14 Abr 2008 às 18:28)

Boas!

Já estamos de volta ao calor, ainda que de manhã fez um pouco de frio (12ºC+-), de tarde teve, e está algum calor, a máxima esteve a rondar os 21ºC. Algum vento a acompanhar e nuvens altas.

Fiquem


----------



## apassosviana (14 Abr 2008 às 18:34)

16ºC - CEU LIMPO, vento fraco/moderado


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2008 às 19:08)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem...um dia bastante agradável devido á ausência de vento  devido á chuva que se aproxima a passos largos mais uma vez o povo tá todo a pensar ai vem o bem dito calor  esperemos que se aguente para ir de fds para o Algarve no 25 de Abril  

Tive uma máxima de 19.4ºC e agora estou com 16.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

Boa noite a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas, vento fraco de oeste.

Tmin - 13,4ºC Tmax - 19,5ºC Hmin - 70%  Hmax - 87%

Neste momento céu encoberto e neblinas e alguns chuviscos - 16,4ºC e 80% Hr


----------



## henriquesillva (14 Abr 2008 às 21:34)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min..............................8.3º
T máx............................18.3º
T actual.........................14.9º

H min.............................35%
H máx............................75%
H actual.........................57%

Pressão actual.................1020 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2008 às 21:45)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de leste.

Máxima: 20.7ºC
mínima: 9.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2008 às 21:47)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 7,1 ºC (06h44); Temperatura máxima - 19,2 ºC (15h38); Temperatura actual - 13,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## Brigantia (14 Abr 2008 às 22:15)

Dia marcado por alguma geada. A mínima foi de 0,2ºC. Neste momento 8,2ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Rog (14 Abr 2008 às 23:06)

Boas,
Por aqui 11,5ºC
83%HR
1018hpa
O dia foi de céu muito nublado com uma máxima de 15,6ºC e mínima de 9,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (14 Abr 2008 às 23:19)

Hoje:
Max: *15,5ºC*
Min: *6,9ºC*

Por agora, ceu com algumas nuvens e *9,4ºC*

Durante a tarde foi a praia, e nao estava la grande coisa, um vento insuportavel e frio....


----------



## jose leça (14 Abr 2008 às 23:25)

Boas noites.

Máxima de 19,4ºC, e mínima de 7,8ºC. 

Sigo com 12,6ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Abr 2008 às 23:56)

Olá

"Bom" tempo, por Lisboa

Céu limpo. Vento fraco

1015 hPa

13º C


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Abr 2008 às 00:02)

Mas lá para quarta feira vamos ter boas novas. Se se mantiver este modelo, venha o nome da depressão que se segue. Venha o BOM tempo


----------



## jose leça (15 Abr 2008 às 00:49)

11,7ºC e 73%HR.

O "freemeteo" dá-me 57,6mm de chuva até Domingo. Vamos ver.... chover


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2008 às 02:43)

Por aqui, noite tranquila:
-céu limpo,ausência de brisas,
noite em calmaria,fresca (9.9º),
pressão nos 1020.1 (hPa), descendo paulatinamente,
e com esta  bonança com final anunciado...


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2008 às 10:32)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *9,1ºC*
Tmax *19,7ºC
*
Hoje mínima matinal de *10,9ºC* e pressão em *1020 hPa* (desceu significativamente nas últimas horas). O céu está pouco nublado e está bem agradável  

PS: Rog, não queres equacionar a hipótese de fornecer os teus mapas de depressões ao IM para apresentar nos espaços meteorológicos? eh que caramba, além de serem de muito fácil consulta, estão cada vez melhores e mais completos!


----------



## Rog (15 Abr 2008 às 11:01)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Extremos de ontem:
> 
> ...



 O IM tem destas cartas, e bem mais completas mas apenas não estão disponíveis ao público. Acho que a carta de analise e a de previsão são quase partes obrigatórias de apresentação da meterologia na tv, ainda para mais, quando são meteorologistas a apresentar. 

Estas cartas ainda estão em fase de melhoramento, a ideia base é algo de fácil consulta com vários dados. 
Penso também vir a utilizar alguns dados dos membros cá do forum (com referência na carta que se tratam de dados de estações amadoras).

Por agora no norte da Madeira céu pouco nublado, com tendência a ficar muito nublado. 16ºC
78%HR
1017hpa


----------



## diogo (15 Abr 2008 às 12:06)

Aqui estão muitas nuvens altas com o sol a espreitar frouxo.
No accuweather é chamado o "Hazy sunshine".
20ºC , 40% HR e 1015 hPa (a descer).
Tive mínima de *6.5ºC*
Isto aqui realmente comparado com Odivelas ou Lisboa é muito frio à noite, mas de dia é mais ou menos igual.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2008 às 13:08)

Boa tarde a todos!

Tenho estado um pouco ausente porque a net tem estado a dar alguns problemas... mas sempre que puder... venho cá

ONTEM:

MÍNIMA: 7,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 19,4ºC (penso eu... não tenho os registos aqui)

Hoje a minima foi 8,9ºC...

Neste momento sigo com 19,8ºC
Humidade a 42%
Pressão a 1016 hPa (a descer)
Vento entre os 1 km/h e os 10 km/h

No céu... o sol apresenta um belo halo, visto que o céu está totalmente encoberto por um manto fino de nuvens altas


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2008 às 14:04)

Gilmet disse:


> No céu... o sol apresenta um belo halo, visto que o céu está totalmente encoberto por um manto fino de nuvens altas



Ora aqui está ele 




Por aqui os extremos de dia 14 de Abril foram:
Tmin:10,2ºC
Tmáx:20,7ºC

Hoje a minima foi de 10,8ºC e por agora estão 21,2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2008 às 14:19)

Estou com 22.5ºC  não há quase vento...porque será ??


----------



## João Soares (15 Abr 2008 às 15:12)

Eu registo *25,5ºC* esta abafado e ceu muito nublado


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2008 às 15:26)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Eu registo *25,5ºC* esta abafado e ceu muito nublado



oh vizinho!: o teu termómetro não estará a indicar  a mais uns grauzitos?
Por aqui "apenas" 21.1º ,pressão 1016.2 hPa, vento fraco de Oeste e céu coberto de cirrostratos...


----------



## João Soares (15 Abr 2008 às 15:47)

nimboestrato disse:


> oh vizinho!: o teu termómetro não estará a indicar  a mais uns grauzitos?
> Por aqui "apenas" 21.1º ,pressão 1016.2 hPa, vento fraco de Oeste e céu coberto de cirrostratos...



bem, eu acho que sim
23,8ºC e muito!!!


----------



## jose leça (15 Abr 2008 às 15:51)

Boas tardes.

Eu também registei 24,2ºC por voltas das duas da tarde. Agora estou na dúvida se o meu sensor anda a puxar para cima, embora esteja protejido do sol. Como não sou entendido na matéria, haverá possibilidade de haver outra explicação para os 3ºC a mais em relação ao aeroporto?


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Abr 2008 às 15:57)

A todos os "invictos" tripeiros com muito orgulho, registo neste momento 22,8ºC com o céu com vcs revelam (encoberto). Tempo bastante abafado...Ao contrario do que alguem outrora dizia,"depois da bonança vem a tempestade..!" eheh


----------



## StormFairy (15 Abr 2008 às 16:29)

Estão 23ºC, céu com poucas nuvens, ventinho suave... 

Belo dia para ir até ao Estádio do Vitória de Setubal  de coração dividido  
FCP e Vitórrrrria .... Bom que ganhe o melhor !!


----------



## Rog (15 Abr 2008 às 16:33)

Pelo norte da Madeira ceu muito nublado
15,7ºC
83%HR
1017hpa


----------



## HotSpot (15 Abr 2008 às 17:29)

Dia com céu quase sempre nublado.

Máximo Hoje:  24.0°C (15:57) 
Mínimo Hoje:  7.1°C (06:44)


----------



## Brunomc (15 Abr 2008 às 17:45)

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas 

23.0ºC max


----------



## TaviraMan (15 Abr 2008 às 18:38)

Boas!

Dia de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e algum calor, neste momento estão 20ºC e a máxima esteve nos 21ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2008 às 19:51)

Boa tarde a todos...

Ainda não tenho net em casa... mas vim ao andar de baixo que aqui ja têm

A máxima foi de 22,9ºC
Neste momento tenho 16,8ºC...
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a *1014 hPa* (que descida nas ultimas horas...)

Há pouco:


----------



## omm (15 Abr 2008 às 19:54)

Boas 
Aqui por Oeiras, o céu está a ficar nublado.


----------



## profgeo (15 Abr 2008 às 20:00)

boas!!

por Rio de Mouro, tempo agradavel e primaveril com algum sol. o ceu estava com nuvens altas ----»»» será que indicia mau tempo, nos proximos dias??

uma dúvida??? já ouvi quando os avioes descolam de leste para oeste, significa mau tempos , nos dias seguintes?? será verdade

obrigado!


----------



## Brigantia (15 Abr 2008 às 20:26)

Por Bragança  ainda vamos com 13,9ºC, esta temperatura algo alta pode significar alguma coisa...acho que se está mesmo a cozinhar algo:assobio:


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2008 às 20:36)

Brigantia disse:


> Por Bragança  ainda vamos com 13,9ºC, esta temperatura algo alta pode significar alguma coisa...acho que se está mesmo a cozinhar algo:assobio:



Será?

Neste momento o céu está nublado por nuvens altas, practicamente não há vento...

Tenho estado um pouco ausente devido aos estudos....


----------



## henriquesillva (15 Abr 2008 às 21:23)

*A todos, boa noite:*



Gilmet disse:


> Ainda não tenho net em casa... mas vim ao andar de baixo que aqui ja têm


Afinal ainda  existem bons vizinhos !!!

T min............................11.9º
T máx...........................20.0º
T actual........................16.7º

H min...........................39%
H máx..........................58%
H actual.......................47%

Pressão actual..............1016 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Abr 2008 às 22:08)

Boa noite a todos! Aqui pelos Açores estamos sob a influencia de uma corrente de ar quente e humido tropical, onde a Lagoa não foi excepção.

Hoje registei céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos

Tmin - 16,4ºC Tmax - 18,9ºC Hmin 80% Hmax 88%

Precipitação em 24h - 2mm

Actual
Céu encoberto e neblinas - 17,3ºC e 82% Hr.


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2008 às 22:30)

Máxima hoje de 21,2ºC

Agora vou com 15,8ºC, 70%HR, 1014hpa


----------



## Rog (15 Abr 2008 às 22:44)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado e 14,4ºC; 90%HR e 1020hpa
a máxima foi de 17,8ºC, uma temperatura abaixo da registada pela maioria dos membros cá do forum.
a minima foi de 9,7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,0 ºC (05h41); Temperatura máxima - 22,4 ºC (17h08); Temperatura actual - 15,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2008 às 00:32)

Boa noite

Extremos do dia 15 de Abril:
Tmin:10,8ºC
Tmáx:22,1ºC

Temperatura actual: 14,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2008 às 00:32)

Nacreous cloud in Lisbon - 15th April 2008 








*Autor:* Johnny 

(http://tertuliadotempo.blogspot.com)


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2008 às 03:33)

Por aqui mais uma noite tranquila...
O céu ,acabou por limpar depois de andar todo o dia carregado de cirralhada...
12,4º agora e 1013.9 hPa.Ligeira brisa de sueste...
Tamanha tranquilidade que quase nem acreditámos no que vem aí ,já a seguir...(36/48 horas)...


----------



## storm (16 Abr 2008 às 08:22)

Sigo com 13.5ºC e com um nevoeiro cerrado (não se vê nada).


----------



## vitamos (16 Abr 2008 às 09:22)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *10,9ºC*
Tmax *23,1ºC*

Hoje mínima matinal de *11,6ºC*, pressão em *1015hPa* e céu praticamente limpo!  Quem diria?


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2008 às 09:48)

Bom dia!

Como ainda vou estando sem estação meteo, limito-me a reportar que em Lagoa o céu está pouco nublado, com algumas nuvens altas, a indiciar um belo dia de sol!!!!

PS: Vi agora no relógio de um colega que a pressão atmosférica está nos 1011hPa


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2008 às 11:41)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui a minima foi de 11,6ºC.

Por agora o céu apresenta-se nublado por cumulus, o vento está fraco de sudoeste e a temperatura está nos 18,8ºC.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2008 às 11:51)

*Urgente*

Alguém do sul por aqui que possa registar esta curiosa nuvem na costa vicentina ?


----------



## ACalado (16 Abr 2008 às 12:04)

bons dias pessoal por motivos profissionais tem sido complicado participar  neste momento estão 16.1ºc, céu completamente limpo. a mínima foi de 9.6ºc

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2008 às 12:27)

Boa tarde!

Já tenho net em casa... ufa... já estava a ver que ia ficar sem net enquanto a depressão "Balduína" passava por cima de nós..

Hoje a minima foi 10,1ºC
Agora estou com 17,3ºC
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a *1012 hPa*
Vento sempre acima dos 10 km/h (no momento 14,7 km/h)

O céu está cheinho de cumulus por baixo dos belos cirrus


----------



## Minho (16 Abr 2008 às 12:43)

Vince disse:


> *Urgente*
> 
> Alguém do sul por aqui que possa registar esta curiosa nuvem na costa vicentina ?



Será uma versão Portuguesa de uma Glory Morning?






http://www.morninggloryaustralia.com/


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2008 às 12:51)

Vince disse:


> *Urgente*
> 
> Alguém do sul por aqui que possa registar esta curiosa nuvem na costa vicentina ?



O melhor que se arranja é este link para uma webcam em Sagres..

http://www.portugal-webcams.com/webcams/webcam-sagres.htm

Se passar por cima de Lagoa tiro uma foto!!!


----------



## BARROS (16 Abr 2008 às 15:39)

A massa de ar frio que iria baixar as temperaturas no Sudeste do Brasil infelizmente ficou bloqueada no Sul, onde atuou com força máxima. A mínima em São Joaquim foi de *-0,6°C*. Em São Paulo a mínima foi de 15,2°C.


----------



## jose leça (16 Abr 2008 às 19:54)

Boas.

A "Balduina" já se instalou por estas bandas. Chuva( 0,8mm até às 18h00) e vento Sul a cerca de 30 Km/h, com rajadas de 50 Km/h,  pressão nos 1005 hPa a descer, e o termómetro nos 15ºC.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2008 às 20:18)

Minho disse:


> Será uma versão Portuguesa de uma Glory Morning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Provavelmente nunca saberemos  mas que parecia, lá parecia.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Abr 2008 às 21:29)

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 10,1ºC (07:25)
MÁXIMA: 18,1ºC (14:41)

Precipitação (até agora): sensivelmente *13mm*

A pressão há pouco chegou aos 1008 hPa


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Abr 2008 às 21:49)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min...........................13.0º
T máx..........................19.4º
T actual.......................13.8º

H min...........................42%
H máx..........................75%
H actual.......................82%

Pressão actual..............1004 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

Boa Noite!

Por cá inicio de manhã com céu muito nublado e tarde de poucas nuvens. Bastante humidade e calor.

Tmin - 16,7ºC

Tmax - 24,4ºC

Actual - 17,2ºC e 74% Hr


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2008 às 23:27)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,9 ºC (06h17); Temperatura máxima - 21,8 ºC (09h12  ???); Temperatura actual - 13,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1008 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2008 às 01:49)

Extremos do dia 16 de Abril:

Tmin: 11,6ºC
Tmáx:19,9ºC
Precipitação: 6,2mm.

Temperatura actual: 13,8ºC.
O vento sopra moderado de ONO, e até ao momento 0,0mm.


----------



## Turista (17 Abr 2008 às 03:58)

Boas, de volta a Peniche, ficam os extremos de ontem (dia 16)

Min - 13,1ºC
Max - 19,5ºC

De momento sigo com 14,3ºC.

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 09:26)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *11,6ºC*
Tmax *20,8ºC*

Hoje mínima até ao momento de *10,5ºC*. A pressão está em *1010 hPa*. Céu totalmente encoberto e vão caindo umas pinguitas.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2008 às 21:03)

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 11,6ºC (04:36)
MÁXIMA: 16,3ºC (13:14)

Precipitação até ao momento: 22,5mm

Balduína: 38,5mm

Actualizado ás 23:42: Precipitação: 36,5mm - Balduína: 52,5mm


----------



## henriquesillva (17 Abr 2008 às 21:18)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min.............................10.2º
T máx............................14.6º
T actual.........................10.3º

H min.............................62%
H máx............................87%
H actual.........................91%

Pressão actual................994 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2008 às 22:15)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 9,9 ºC (05h36); Temperatura máxima - 17,1 ºC (14h22); Temperatura actual - 11,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1000 hPa.

*Chuva moderada a partir do final da tarde.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## GranNevada (17 Abr 2008 às 22:21)

Tens a pressão muito alta henriquessillva , parece-me .


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Abr 2008 às 22:34)

Boa Noite.
 Dia de céu encoberto que se tornou muito nublado durante a tarde. Chuva durante a manhã e inicio da tarde.

TMIN - 14,2ºc

TMAX - 18,9ºc

Precipitação nas ultimas 24h - 4mm


Neste momento muitas nuvens com algumas abertas e 14,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2008 às 00:17)

Extremos referentes ao dia 17 de Abril:

Tmin:11,9ºC
Tmáx:18,0ºC
Precipitação acumulada até às 22:25: 35,5mm

Por agora a temperatura está nos 13,0ºC
O vento está em geral fraco de SO, e chove fraco.


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2008 às 09:20)

Extremos do dia 17 de Abril:

Tmin 10,5ºC
Tmax 16,6ºC

É dificil hoje de falar numa mínima hoje mesmo temporária  Acordei com 10,7ºC, veio um aguaceiro 10,3ºC, cinco minutos depois 10,9ºC... Logo se vê 

Pressão em 998hPa e a subir! Aguaceiros curtos com alguma intensidade


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2008 às 09:39)

Mapa do Met oficce para amanhã ás 12h

muita chuva e vento a caminho


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min.....................................9.7º     (08h02m)
T máx....................................13.8º    (15h46m)
T actual.................................11.8º

H min.....................................57%
H máx....................................94%
H actual.................................72%

Pressão actual.........................998 hPa


----------



## Dan (18 Abr 2008 às 21:31)

Sucessão de aguaceiros em mais um fresco dia de Primavera.

Extremos de hoje: 6,0ºC / 11,0ºC

Bragança sob um aguaceiro.




Chuva fraca e 6,8ºC por agora.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2008 às 22:09)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 9,7 ºC (06h57); Temperatura máxima - 14,9 ºC (11h01); Temperatura actual - 10,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1002 hPa.

*Sol, nebulosidade de evolução, vento, aguaceiros, granizo, trovões ... Hoje houve um pouco de tudo !!! Tempo de Primavera.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Abr 2008 às 22:31)

Boa Noite!

Dia de Céu nublado com boas abertas. O vento suprou forte com algumas rajadas essencialmente de noroeste

Tmin - 12,9ºC Tmax - 19,1ºC  Hmin - 60% Hmax - 76%

Actual - 15,3ºC e 69% Hr


----------



## jose leça (18 Abr 2008 às 22:31)

Dan disse:


> Sucessão de aguaceiros em mais um fresco dia de Primavera.
> 
> Extremos de hoje: 6,0ºC / 11,0ºC
> 
> ...



Boa foto.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2008 às 00:08)

Boa foto Dan!

ONTEM: (18-04-2008)

MÍNIMA: 10,2ºC (23:00)
MÁXIMA: 15,5ºC (17:39)

Precipitação: 23,5mm

Balduína: *77,5mm*


----------



## jose leça (19 Abr 2008 às 00:32)

Registei ontem de máxima 15,3ºC e uma mínima de 9,7ºC


----------



## Turista (19 Abr 2008 às 03:21)

Sigo neste momento com 14,5ºC

Dia 18:
Min -12ºC
Máx -16,5ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Abr 2008 às 21:59)

Boa Noite. 

Hoje por cá, foi um dia de primavera, com o céu apresentar-se com boas abertas. 

Tmin - 14,3ºC Tmax - 21,7ºC

Neste momento muitas nuvens e 16,8ºC


----------



## jose leça (19 Abr 2008 às 23:52)

Extremos de hoje:

TMax: 15,3ºC
TMin:   9,9ºC

Sigo com 11,5ºC e 84%HR, vento calmo, céu com algumas abertas.


----------



## Turista (20 Abr 2008 às 00:36)

Neste momento estão 13,8ºC.

Extremos de dia 19 de Abril:
Min - 11,3ºC
Máx - 17,2ºC

Abraço!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2008 às 00:49)

Vim agora da rua. A noite está fresca.
A estação regista *10,3 ºC, 77 %, 1000,2 hPa e 5 km/h de SO*.
A título de comparação, o carro marcava *9,0 ºC* quando foi estacionado.


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2008 às 01:56)

Boa noite pessoal.
Ontem andei tão perturbado à procura do sinal do pluviometro que nem postei no seguimento.

Ora aqui vão os meus dados dos últimos dois dias:

*Dia 18 de Abril de 2008:*
Tmin:10,8ºC
Tmáx: 16,2ºC
(e para este dia não tenho mais nenhum dado)

*Dia 19 de Abril de 2008:*
Tmin: 10,3ºC (às 23h).
Tmáx: 16,3ºC
Humidade Min: 58%
Humidade Máx: 95%
Precipitação acumulada desde as 9:50 até às 23:59 : 4,6mm.

*Dados actuais:*
Temperatura:10,6ºC
Humidade:91%
Precipitação:0,0mm

E começou agora a cair um aguaceiro.
EDIT: Aguaceiro fraco que nem foi contabilizado.


----------



## Luis França (20 Abr 2008 às 03:51)

Toca a acordar pessoal, já tá a bombar na costa. Então esses caçadores?!...


Amanhã há videos e fotografias.


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Abr 2008 às 03:53)

boas

eu estou cá    esta passou na costa da Caparica em direcção à Arrábida 

mas vem mais

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2008 às 13:14)

Boas tardes!

ONTEM:

TEMPERATURA MÍNIMA: 9,9ºC (10:00)
TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA: 15,4ºC (15:21)

HUMIDADE MÍNIMA: 58% (16:52)
HUMIDADE MÁXIMA: 94% (21:42)

PRESSÃO MÍNIMA: 994 hPa (06:52)
PRESSÃO MÁXIMA: 1000 hPa (23:33)

VENTO MÁXIMO: 42,1 km/h (13:22)

PRECIPITAÇÃO: 16,5mm


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2008 às 17:01)

Boas,
Por aqui 17,7ºC
62%HR
1020hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2008 às 17:53)

máxima aqui de *18,4ºC*

Agora tenho 16,5ºC, 57%HR, 1008hpa a subir bem! e vento fraco


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2008 às 19:49)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,3 ºC (04h21); Temperatura máxima - 15,4 ºC (10h06); Temperatura actual - 10,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1005 hPa.

*Domingo com vários aguaceiros moderados e trovoada nos arredores; vento moderado com rajadas fortes de Oeste, rodando para Noroeste.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## João Soares (20 Abr 2008 às 20:16)

Hoje, teve um dia com abertas, ceu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros fortes

Temp max: *17.1ºC*
Temp min: *10.4ºC*
Temp actual: *13.6ºC*
Pressao: *1007.2hPa*


----------



## apassosviana (20 Abr 2008 às 21:23)

Aqui houve aguaceiros fracos e fortes e tambe periodos de abertas, agora: 13ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (20 Abr 2008 às 21:41)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min....................................9.7º
T máx...................................14.3º
T actual................................12.2º

H min....................................62%
H máx...................................86%
H actual................................80%

Pressão actual........................1006 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Abr 2008 às 22:38)

Boa noite

Dia de céu nublado com boas abertas

Tmin - 13,9ºC  Tmax - 20,8ºC

Actual - 17,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2008 às 23:21)

HOJE:

MÌNIMA: 9,7ºC (04:50)
MÁXIMA: 17,2ºC (17:08)

Precipitação: 5,5mm


Neste momento tenho 12,4ºC e o céu mantem-se muito nublado


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2008 às 00:01)

Por aqui o dia 20 de Abril apresentou os seguintes extremos:

Tmin:10,1ºC
Tmáx:16,0ºC
Precipitação: 5,4mm.

Actualmente estão 12,6ºC e a humidade está nos 83%.
O céu mantem-se nublado mas nada de chuva.
O vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2008 às 08:01)

Bom dia!

Os aguaceiros durante a noite renderam 3,5mm

A minima foi de 10,5ºC e neste momento tenho 11,6ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão em grande subida... a 1015 hPa

O céu está muto nublado e por vezes ainda cem aguaceiros


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2008 às 10:03)

Analise das imagens de satélite:


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2008 às 10:04)

Boas,
Pelo Norte da Madeira 12,7ºC
77%HR
1021hpa
miníma 10,4ºC


----------



## jpmartins (21 Abr 2008 às 10:36)

Bom dia 
Por aqui ceu mto nublado com 14ºC. Por vezes lá vem um aguaceiro.
Pressão: 1014.3hPa


----------



## vitamos (21 Abr 2008 às 10:44)

Bom dia:

Hoje mínima matinal de 12,4ºC. A pressão está em 1017hPa e a subir. Aguaceiros que por vezes são fortes!


----------



## João Soares (21 Abr 2008 às 11:10)

Hoje, registei de minima *11.0ºC* e ate ao momento tenho *14.6ºC* e *1016.5hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2008 às 13:32)

Boa tarde!

Tenho neste momento 15,6ºC de temperatura e a máxima até ao momento foi de 15,8ºC

Neste momento a humidade encontra-se a 59%
A pressão a 1018 (ainda em subida)
O vento varia entre os 0,0 km/h e os 9 km/h

Os cumulus preenchem boa parte do céu, mas por vezes o sol descobre-se


----------



## João Soares (21 Abr 2008 às 13:37)

Boa tarde!!!

O ceu esta nublado e as vezes la aparece o sol...
Tenho *17.6ºC* a maxima ate ao momento e de pressao *1017.9hPa*, humidade *73%*


----------



## GFVB (21 Abr 2008 às 14:25)

Tudo muito tranquilo por aqui! Ainda não choveu! Vento fraco e boas abertas!


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2008 às 15:51)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Por aqui céu muito nublado por cumulus e vento em geral fraco de Noroeste.
Temperatura minima: 11,3ºC
Temperatura máxima até ao momento: 17,1ºC
Temperatura actual: 16,5ºC.
Humidade actual: 57%.
Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: 0,6mm


----------



## apassosviana (21 Abr 2008 às 15:52)

16ºC , houve um aguaceiro por volta das 9h30m, agora vento fraco ceu muito nublado com periodos de pouco nublado, vento fraco


pressao 1017hPa a subir


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2008 às 16:10)

Estou com 17,1ºC
Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 9,0 km/h

Muitos cumulus no céu


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2008 às 18:31)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,8 ºC (07h21); Temperatura máxima - 17,4 ºC (15h37); Temperatura actual - 14,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2008 às 19:05)

Boa tarde...!

A máxima foi de 17,8ºC

Neste momento tenho 14,9ºC e está um cumulo a tapar o sol
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 9,7 km/h


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2008 às 19:08)

Mínima de 11,4ºC
Tive máxima de 20,7ºC 

Agora tenho 16,6ºC, 60%HR, 1018hpa e venmto fraco o céu agora está praticamente limpo depois de um dia com muitas nuvens...


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2008 às 19:15)

Boas
Por aqui 14,7ºC
80%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado
máxima de 15,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Abr 2008 às 19:33)

Tive uma maxima de 19.4ºC

Por agora algumas nuvens e *15.5ºC*
Pressao: *1018.9hPa*


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2008 às 19:38)

10,1ºC e muitas nuvens a sul. 

Hoje tem sido possível ver a Sanábia com uma considerável cobertura de neve. Também os montes a norte de Montesinho têm alguma neve. 

Extremos de hoje: 6,1ºC / 12,7ºC


----------



## rufer (21 Abr 2008 às 19:44)

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo neste momento.
16,7 de temperatura. Mas está a arrefecer. A noite deve ser fresquinha.


----------



## apassosviana (21 Abr 2008 às 20:37)

20:30
Ceu muito nublado 14ºC
pressao 1018hPa
vento fraco


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Abr 2008 às 21:07)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min...........................................11.1º
T máx..........................................14.9º
T actual.......................................13.4º

H min...........................................56%
H máx..........................................86%
H actual.......................................68%

Pressão actual...............................1017 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2008 às 22:01)

Boa noite...!

Estou com 12,3ºC
Humidade nos 76%
Pressão a 1020 hPa, subiu 2 hPa em 2 horas
Vento a 1,8 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 10,5ºC (07:14)
MÁXIMA: 17,8ºC (16:41)

Precipitação: 3,5mm


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2008 às 22:07)

Boas, por aqui ceu pouco nublado
12,8ºC
85%HR
1023hpa


----------



## jose leça (21 Abr 2008 às 23:10)

Boas noites pessoal:

Agora que a Balduína se foi embora, aguardo ansiosamente pelo "Dia da Liberdade. Digam-me p.f. que vamos atingir os 30ºC. Quero ir pra praia

Sigo com 13,5ºC e 78%HR, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Abr 2008 às 23:18)

Boa Noite.

Aqui pela Lagoa na Ilha de São Miguel, dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.

Tmin -16ºC Tmax -19,7ºC


----------



## Minho (21 Abr 2008 às 23:20)

jose leça disse:


> Boas noites pessoal:
> 
> Agora que a Balduína se foi embora, aguardo ansiosamente pelo "Dia da Liberdade. Digam-me p.f. que vamos atingir os 30ºC. Quero ir pra praia
> 
> Sigo com 13,5ºC e 78%HR, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.



Dia 25, 30ºC, no interior Centro e Sul, acredito que seja capaz de se chegarem a esses valores.


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2008 às 00:26)

Boas,
Por aqui 11,1ºC
75%HR
1023hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## jose leça (22 Abr 2008 às 00:41)

Minho disse:


> Dia 25, 30ºC, no interior Centro e Sul, acredito que seja capaz de se chegarem a esses valores.



Obrigado pela esperança, Minho.  Sei que estou a elevar a fasquia aqui para a zona, mas uem sabe?


----------



## Turista (22 Abr 2008 às 01:02)

jose leça disse:


> Obrigado pela esperança, Minho.  Sei que estou a elevar a fasquia aqui para a zona, mas uem sabe?



De acordo com o modelo do CLIM@UA, e a esta distância com um grau de erro considerável, para as 0h00 do dia 25, ao nivel da temperatura, aparecem diversos locais, em especial no Alentejo e Centro Interior, com cerca de 20ºC vamos a ver...

Hoje estou por Aveiro, por aqui sigo com 14,1ºC e nada de chuva...

Amanhã já reportarei de Peniche!

Cumprimentos!


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2008 às 01:04)

Boa noite pessoal.

Extremos do dia 21 de Abril:
Tmin: 11,3ºC
Tmáx: 17,2ºC
Precipitação: 0,6mm

Situação actual:
Temperatura: 11,8ºC
Humidade: 83%


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Abr 2008 às 05:42)

Bons dias:
Aqui ,nesta madrugada a tempª não desceu dos 13,5.Agora estão 14,1º , a pressão está estável (1017.9 hPa) ,vento fraco de Sudoeste e começam os 1ºs pingos de chuva deste que será ,ao que tudo indica,  o último dia de alguma  chuva (aqui a norte)dos próximos tempos.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2008 às 08:02)

Bom dia a todos!

Hoje a minima chegou aos 9,1ºC (nada mau)

Neste momento tenho 11,5ºC
Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h 

Muitos cirrus no céu juntamente com cumulus a norte e oeste


----------



## vitamos (22 Abr 2008 às 09:29)

Bom Dia!

Em primeiro lugar e com um pedido de desculpas, a correcção da mínima que coloquei aqui ontem e que, por troca acidental dos meus dados, era a de Domingo... quando coloquei não reparei 

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *12,4ºC* (esta sim a correcta)
Tmax *17,8ºC*

O dia amanheceu com 12,9ºC de mínima matinal. A pressão está nos *1022hPa*. Para já céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2008 às 09:45)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu limpo
13,7ºC
73%HR
1022hpa


----------



## João Soares (22 Abr 2008 às 10:27)

Hoje a minima desceu aos *12.6ºC*

O ceu esta muito nublado e *14.7ºC*


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2008 às 11:57)

Pelo Norte da Madeira mantêm-se o sol
17,3ºC
58%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2008 às 12:17)

Céu nublado e 9,9ºC. Já vão caindo algumas gotas.

Mínima de 7,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2008 às 12:17)

Boa tarde...!

Aqui o céu está praticamente encoberto... abrindo por vezes e fazendo com que o sol espreite

Tenho 16,3ºC de temperatura...
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 1,4 km/h


Olha olha... nem tinha reparado... 1000º post...


----------



## vitamos (22 Abr 2008 às 12:41)

Gilmet disse:


> Olha olha... nem tinha reparado... 1000º post...





Por aqui céu muito nublado cada vez com menos abertas e a ameaçar chuva!


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2008 às 13:29)

Boas
Aqui mínima algo fria! *8,7ºC*...

Neste momento pouco sol e muitas nuvens temperatura de 17,8ºC, 66%HR,1021,8hpa e 12,2km/h


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2008 às 15:51)

Bom tarde pessoal.
Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, já caíram uns pingos, mas pouco significativos. O vento permanece em geral fraco de OSO.
Temperatura: 18,2ºC
Humidade: 67%

Hoje e até ao momento:
Tmin:10,3ºC
Tmáx: 19,2ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm



Gilmet disse:


> Olha olha... nem tinha reparado... 1000º post...





​


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2008 às 16:08)

Boas
Por aqui continua o ceu limpo
21ºC
49%HR
1023hpa


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2008 às 16:10)

Gilmet disse:


> Olha olha... nem tinha reparado... 1000º post...








Por aqui, chuvisco e 11,7ºC. 

Máxima de 12,1ºC até agora.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2008 às 17:11)

Boa tarde!! e obrigado a todos! (1000 posts em 4 meses e 10 dias... que tagarela!)



A máxima até ao momento foi de 18,8ºC

Neste momento tenho 18,3ºC
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 8,2 km/h

Os cumulus aumentam em numero...


----------



## João Soares (22 Abr 2008 às 19:00)

Hoje dia marcado por aguaceio fracos

Temp maxima a chegar aos 16.3ºC

Por agora, ceu muito nublado, *14.5ºC* e *1022.1hPa*, humidade *73%*


----------



## apassosviana (22 Abr 2008 às 20:14)

ceu muito nublado
aguaceiros durante todo o dia
vento fraco
15ºc agora


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Abr 2008 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 18.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 8.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2008 às 21:55)

Estou com 14,5ºC

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 9,1ºC (07:13)
MÁXIMA: 19,3ºC (17:51)

O dia esteve muito nublado a encoberto por cumulus mas sem sinal de precipitação...


----------



## henriquesillva (22 Abr 2008 às 22:05)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min.....................................11.7º
T máx....................................14.4º

H min......................................59%
H máx.....................................94%

Pressão actual..........................1020 hPa


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2008 às 22:09)

Boas
Por aqui 16,3ºC
ceu nublado
73%HR
max 21,5ºC

Curiosamente hoje o norte da ilha teve temperaturas superiores ao lado sul


----------



## Minho (22 Abr 2008 às 22:14)

Pois é os modelos não falharam... aqui por Braga mais uma boa rega durante toda a tarde...

Em Melgaço registei hoje *13.9 mm * e assim atingiu-se a barreira dos 200.9mm no mês de Abril.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Abr 2008 às 22:39)

Boa Noite!

Por cá foi um manhã de céu encoberto, com neblinas e chuva durante toda a madrugada e manhã. Essa chuva rendeu 10 mm de precipitação. Pela tarde o céu apresentou-se com boas abertas.

Quanto a temperaturas e humidade:

Tmin - 16,2ºC e Hmin - 82%

Tmax - 19,7ºC e Hmax - 91%

Actual - 17ºC e 85% Hr

Vamos ver se vamos ter bom tempo por aqui pelas Festas do Senhor Santo Cristo que começam esta Quinta Feira com a inauguração da iluminação e vão durar até ao dia 1 de Maio.
Os dias mais importantes são neste fim de semana.

Para quem não conhece os Açores é uma boa altura!


----------



## mauro miranda (22 Abr 2008 às 23:27)

ceu nublado ao longo do dia, com vários tipos de nuvens,cumulos, mamatus,depois as cumulos gradualmente foram desaparecendo e deram lugar aos cirrus

o calor vem ai, desfrutem dele


----------



## iceworld (22 Abr 2008 às 23:42)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos ao fim do dia ! 
Temperatura nos 14.0º.
A ver vamos se amanhã o Sol começa a aquecer ou se ainda vamos ter uns aguaceiros esporádicos...ou ambos !!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Abr 2008 às 01:09)

Estremoz (Terça-feira): Temperatura mínima - 8,0 ºC (06h33); Temperatura máxima - 20,1 ºC (15h52); Temperatura actual - 11,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1022 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Abr 2008 às 01:42)

Por aqui ,ainda chove...Assim acontece há 7 / 8 horas.sem parar.Fraco,chuva fraca e/ou  chuvisco,sempre.
mais 18 mm das 12 às 24 sempre com precipitação ininterrupta desde as 17 horas.Pelos registos terá sido assim só mesmo por estas bandas...
Há oito horas que chuva fraca ou chuvisco não nos largam...
Amanhã o sol surpreender-nos-ia se não fôssemos cidadãos informados...


----------



## squidward (23 Abr 2008 às 01:43)

(22-04-2008)

T.máx: +22.3ºC
T.min: +10.4ºC


----------



## manchester (23 Abr 2008 às 01:54)

Boa noite, 

Aqui por Ermesinde neste momento cai chuva fraca (molha tolos ) mas muito compacta...acompanhada de vento fraco...

Neste momento: 

Temperatura: 15,1 ºC
Humidade: 91%
Pressão: 1020 hpa

Saudações meteorológicas


----------



## criz0r (23 Abr 2008 às 03:29)

Boas noites malta!

Por estas bandas céu muito nublado quase a ameaçar uns chuviscos.. e 15,4ºC !


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2008 às 07:59)

Bom dia a todos!

Aqui no máximo cairam uns pingos durante a noite...

A temperatura minima registada até ao momento é de 13,8ºC

Neste momento tenho 15,1ºC
Humidade a 93%
Pressão a 1021 hPa tendo chegado aos 1022 hPa ás 00:46
Vento a 3,2 km/h

O céu está totalmente encoberto a Norte e por cima de mim mas a Sul já se notam abertas por onde o sol espreita


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2008 às 09:58)

Boas,
Pelo Norte da Madeira 14,8ºC
85%HR
1024hpa
ceu nublado
min 10,8ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia! em Setubal tive uma mínima de 12,4 graus...agora vou a caminho de Grandola mais concretamente nas pontes e estão 18 graus a marcar no carro. o ceu está muito nublado mas de tarde melhora.


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2008 às 10:37)

Por aqui 15,6ºC
84%HR
1024hpa
Análise da imagem de satélite, com tabela de temperaturas mínimas registadas hoje pelas estações dos membros cá do forum:


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2008 às 11:05)

19 graus já muito perto de Grândola.


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2008 às 11:11)

Bom dia pessoal!

Por aqui céu muito nublado, mas sem sinal de chuva.
O vento está fraco e a temperatura está nos 19,2ºC.

A temperatura minima foi de 13,6ºC.


----------



## vitamos (23 Abr 2008 às 11:57)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *12,9ºC*
Tmax *20,1ºC*

A mínima matinal de hoje será quase d ecerteza batida no final do dia pois foi no mínimo surpreendente (16,3ºC). A pressão está em 1025hPa. Depois da chuva moderada em alguns periodos da noite chuviscos que se vão mantendo!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2008 às 12:36)

Neste momento tenho 17,8ºC mas já tive 18,8ºC ás 11:28

Depois de umas abertas até as 10:30 (+-) o céu voltou a encobrir...
Mas... nada de chuva...

A humidade a 79%
A pressão nos 1022 hPa mas já esteve em 1023 hPa

Há pouco...


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2008 às 15:07)

Boas, 
ceu com algumas nuvens
20ºC
67%HR
1025hpa

Imagem de satélite:


----------



## apassosviana (23 Abr 2008 às 15:52)

Hoje já choveu, mas agora 20ºC e céu pouco nublado (nao estava hoje ja á espera disto, talvez muito nublado...)

vento fraco


----------



## vitamos (23 Abr 2008 às 17:03)

Por Coimbra céu pouco nublado e o sol vai brilhando com generosidade! Veremos o seu explendor de forma mais acentuada nos próximos dias


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Abr 2008 às 17:10)

Boas tardes:
-Agora que o sol vai aos poucos regressando, a temperatura vai subindo (18.2º),
a pressão também vai subindo (1023.9 hPa) e o vento é fraco,
agora que as contas da precipitação estarão fechadas uma vez que não se esperam  precipitações até ao fim do mês ,poder-se-á dizer que, aqui por P.Rubras este Abril foi mesmo com águas mil.
Desde o dia 08 até hoje de madrugada 176,6mm.
Em 15 dias, o dobro da  média para este local para este mês (86 mm).
As albufeiras e os terrenos agrícolas agradecem.


----------



## rbsmr (23 Abr 2008 às 17:40)

Lisboa (Telheiras)
17:38

Céu Nublado
Temp: 20.4ºC
Pressão: 1024 hpa
Humidade:?


----------



## lismen (23 Abr 2008 às 18:04)

Boas por aqui o dia não tem sido nada de especial um céu muito nublado de manhã e um céu pouco nublado de tarde.

Neste instante segundo a Estação meteorológica MeteoPortela:
Temperatura actual 19,4ºC
Humidade 63%
Pressão atmosférica 1023 MB  
Vento moderado de NW

Algumas imagens tiradas mais ou menos na hora de almoço.Muitas nuvens mas chuva nem vê-la.

Uma perspectiva do lado de Loures...






Perspectiva do lado de Camarate e Afins






Bom resto de dia para todos e para quem for desfrutar do sol que se avizinha Boas Passeatas


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2008 às 18:16)

Boa tarde!

A máxima foi de 22,3ºC

Neste momento tenho 20,7ºC enquanto uma nuvem passa em frente ao sol
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1023 hPa

Há pouco:


----------



## apassosviana (23 Abr 2008 às 18:20)

Hoje esta tudo numa de mandar fotos, por aqui esteve assim tarde toda 
agora 18ºC


----------



## rbsmr (23 Abr 2008 às 19:02)

Lisboa (Telheiras)

Temp: 18.8ºC
Pressão: 1024 hpa (estável)
HR:? 
Céu pouco nublado


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2008 às 19:08)

Últimos Extremos:

Máximo Hoje:  23.0°C (16:40) 
Mínimo Hoje:  11.9°C (05:22) 

Máximo Ontem:  21.3 °C (15:08) 
Mínimo Ontem:  8.5 °C (04:33) 

A aquecer para chegar aos 30ºC na Sexta-Feira


----------



## Brunomc (23 Abr 2008 às 19:16)

DIA DE HOJE :

céu muito nublado com algumas abertas
Vento Fraco
21.5cº no Carro


----------



## ecobcg (23 Abr 2008 às 19:28)

Boa tarde a todos,

Por aqui hoje tivemos temperatura máxima de 25ºC , o céu pouco nublado e a pressão está nos 1022.9hPa neste momento. A temperatura agora está nos 21.4ºC.
A minima na noite passada foi de 11.5ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Abr 2008 às 19:57)

Olá

Ainda não o tinha feito, mas vou agora referir-me aos mapas 'híbridos' do Rog. Mapas de muita utilidade e qualidade. Excelente ideia. Dão uma grande ajuda na interpretação das imagens de satélite. 
Os meus parabéns


----------



## mauro miranda (23 Abr 2008 às 20:13)

ceu pouco nublado e 20,8 graus, amanha já se espera calor, mas 6ª é que vai ser espera-se 29 graus para lisboa, uuuhuhuhuh


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Abr 2008 às 21:06)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min..................................14.0º
T máx.................................19.6º
T actual..............................15.4º

H min..................................59%
H máx.................................94%
H actual..............................71%

Pressão actual.....................1024 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Abr 2008 às 21:51)

Boa noite

Mais um dia de muitas nuvens e neblinas.

Tmin - 16,5ºC
Tmax - 18,4ºC
Actual - 17,8ºC

Hmin - 81%
Hmax - 90%
Actual - 86%


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2008 às 21:51)

Boas
Por aqui ceu nublado
16,6ºC
75%HR
1026hpa


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2008 às 22:21)

Boa noite! Estou com 14,2ºC
A Humidade está a 89%
A Pressão a 1024 hPa

O vento a 1,0 km/h, tocando por vezes nos 5 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 13,8ºC (espero que ainda hoje seja batida)
MÁXIMA: 22,3ºC (17:05)


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2008 às 22:24)

por Grandola tive uma maxima de 24,1 graus. agora vou com 15 graus e ceu estrelado.


----------



## João Soares (23 Abr 2008 às 22:24)

Tou a registar agora minimas consecutivas..
Minima e temp actual: *13.1ºC*
Humidde: *75%*   pressao: *1024.2hPa*


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2008 às 22:54)

Análise da imagem de satélite e temperaturas máximas registadas por alguns membros do forum:


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2008 às 22:56)

Por aqui ceu nublado
15,8ºC
77%HR
1026hpa


----------



## Minho (23 Abr 2008 às 23:15)

Melgaço

Mais um dia de precipitação desta vez apenas durante a madrugada e princípio da manhã tendo registado mais 7mm...

Resto do dia com diminuição gradual da nebulosidade até ficar o céu completamente limpo ao final da tarde

Neste momento 12.4ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Abr 2008 às 23:21)

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado por vezes mais nublado por nuvens altas, e parece que a partir de amanhã, a temperatura vai subir consideralvelmente nos próximos dias, mesmo com algumas regiões a ultrapassarem os 30ºC, no Algarve esse calor pode ser atenuado pelo levante que fará sentir nos próximos dias.

Temperatura Máxima: 21.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 17.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2008 às 23:24)

Estou a ter a mínima do dia... com 13,6ºC

A neblusidade do céu é escassa


----------



## jose leça (24 Abr 2008 às 00:04)

Uma boa noite a todos.

Extremos de ontem:

TMax: 20,3ºC

TMin: 13,7ºC

Sigo com 13,7ºC e 94%HH, céu pouco nublado e vento calmo.


----------



## jose leça (24 Abr 2008 às 00:09)

Queria dizer, HR, mas o teclado traíu-me


----------



## Thomar (24 Abr 2008 às 00:34)

Rog disse:


> Análise da imagem de satélite e temperaturas máximas registadas por alguns membros do forum:



*ROG*, ainda não tive a oportunidade, mas aqui ficam os meus parabéns pelas tuas *Cartas de análise diária dos sistemas depressionários em Portugal*, pois teem sido de extrema utilidade no fórum quer sejam para acompanhar os recentes sistemas depressionários (Andreia e Balduína), ou para simplesmente acompanhar a situação actual em Portugal Continental e Ilhas! 

A depressão que se encontar perto dos Açores não se moveu muito em relação à tua carta das 8h00, e até os valores de pressão atmosférica baixaram bastante. Tempo instável para os Açores?


----------



## Turista (24 Abr 2008 às 00:39)

Aqui no Cabo Carvoeiro sigo com 15,3ºC, pressão de 1026 hPa e 85% de humidade.

Quanto a ontem foi um dia bem quente... 
Máx: 20,5ºC
Min: 14,8ºC

Parece que vem aí o Verão!!


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2008 às 00:48)

temperatura actual por Grândola de 14,5 graus.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2008 às 01:00)

Estremoz (Quarta-feira): Temperatura máxima - 20,8 ºC (12h55); Temperatura actual - 13,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1025 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).
__________________


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2008 às 04:53)

Boa noite pessoal!
Pausa no trabalho para descanso cerebral!

Por aqui a temperatura segue aos saltos. Ora sobre, ora desce.
Agora está nos 14,1ºC, depois de já ter estado nos 12,8ºC 

Os extremos referentes ao dia 23 de Abril, foram os seguintes:
Tmin:13,6ºC
Tmáx:21,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2008 às 08:06)

Bom dia a todos!...

Ontem a minima registou-sen ás 23:46, com 13,3ºC

Hoje a mínima foi de 10,9ºC

Neste momento sigo com 11,8ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Vento a 10,0 km/h e wind chill a 9,2ºC

O céu está pouquíssimo nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## jpmartins (24 Abr 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ainda algum nevoeiro, com 13.5ºC.
Pressão 1025.9 hPa


----------



## vitamos (24 Abr 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *16,3ºC*
Tmax *22,8ºC*

hoje acordei com *14,4ºC*.  A pressão está em 1030 hPa (a precisar de um ligeiro ajuste que será feito hoje). Neblina a deixar ver um céu praticamente limpo. Hoje dia de obras com improvisação de um ligeiro "compartimento" que evite a radiação difusa ao final da tarde e que parece começar a querer fazer estragos. No entanto o valor apresentado é o da máxima da tarde e não um valor que me surgiu ao fim do dia resultante dessa radiação


----------



## Rog (24 Abr 2008 às 10:27)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu entre o pouco e muito nublado 
15,7ºC
80%HR
1024hpa


----------



## Rog (24 Abr 2008 às 10:48)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Ainda não o tinha feito, mas vou agora referir-me aos mapas 'híbridos' do Rog. Mapas de muita utilidade e qualidade. Excelente ideia. Dão uma grande ajuda na interpretação das imagens de satélite.
> Os meus parabéns





Thomar disse:


> *ROG*, ainda não tive a oportunidade, mas aqui ficam os meus parabéns pelas tuas *Cartas de análise diária dos sistemas depressionários em Portugal*, pois teem sido de extrema utilidade no fórum quer sejam para acompanhar os recentes sistemas depressionários (Andreia e Balduína), ou para simplesmente acompanhar a situação actual em Portugal Continental e Ilhas!



Obrigado pelo interesse
Fazer estas cartas depende da minha disponibilidade, mas também do interesse que possa existir pelas mesmas. 



Thomar disse:


> *ROG*A depressão que se enconta perto dos Açores não se moveu muito em relação à tua carta das 8h00, e até os valores de pressão atmosférica baixaram bastante. Tempo instável para os Açores?



Sim, os Açores serão um pouco afectados, com períodos de chuva e vento forte que pode chegar aos 75km/h para o dia de hoje. 

Peço aos membros que vão indicando por aqui até por volta das 14h, o valor de temperatura mínima registadas hoje, para depois incluir no ranking da carta de análise. 

Peço também que tenham atenção às temperaturas máximas, o sensor deve estar protegido do sol, mas também da radiação difusa que adultera de forma significativa os dados (o que não basta ter o sensor à sombra, é necessário um pequeno abrigo ou algo que evite a exposição a essa radiação). Caso não tenham qualquer tipo de protecção para o sensor ou este apenas se encontre à sombra, peço que refirem isso ao indicarem as temperaturas máximas. 
Desde já agradeço a vossa colaboração.


----------



## mocha (24 Abr 2008 às 10:56)

bom dia a todos, desde já votos de um excelente fim de semana prolongado e aproveitar pra dar um pulo a praia amanha e aproveitar o sol de pouca dura, por aqui o ceu ta limpo sigo ja com 20ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2008 às 11:22)

Estou confuso se já é bom dia ou ainda é boa noite
Aliás, é quase é boa tarde.

Bem, adiante, está um dia magnifico, e eu preso ao computador
Lá fora estão 19,4ºC.
A minima foi de 12,6ºC.

EDIT!
*Já existe webcam na ilha do Corvo!* 




Para quando uma rede de webcams, à semelhança das que existem nas ilhas, que vá de Sagres a Brançança, de Vila Real de Santo António ao Gerês?


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2008 às 13:09)

por Grândola tive uma minima de 11,7graus. neste momento vou com 25,0 graus e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2008 às 13:26)

por Grândola tive uma minima de 11,7graus. neste momento vou com 25,0 graus e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2008 às 13:48)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento já vou com 22,1ºC
Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h

Em diante do sol... um ligeiro halo de 22º


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2008 às 14:07)

Vou com 26,1 graus por Grândola.


----------



## storm (24 Abr 2008 às 14:55)

Sigo com 27.4ºC.

Chegou o belo do sol (as plantas bem precisão), nem que seja por pouco tempo


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2008 às 15:00)

Por aqui vou com 23,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2008 às 15:37)

Cheguei agora a casa.
Aqui estão exactamente 25,0ºC. E sopra uma ligeira brisa de este.
A humidade está nos 52%.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2008 às 15:45)

Cheguei agora aos 25,0ºC e continua em subida...

Humidade a 40%
Pressão a 1023 hPa

Vento a 0,7 km/h


----------



## Brunomc (24 Abr 2008 às 16:49)

Alto Alentejo :

Vendas Novas - 27.0ºC ás 16h com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco

está bom para a festa de logo a noite..


Viva o 25 de Abril !!!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2008 às 17:08)

27,6ºC

Até ao momento máxima de 27,8ºC

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas mas já sem halo


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2008 às 17:15)

Boas, por aqui, céu encoberto por nuvens altas com efeito de estufa, calor e abafado.

Temperatura Máxima: 26.2ºC 
Temperatura mínima: 16.7ºC 
Temperatura actual: 25.1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (24 Abr 2008 às 17:18)

Aqui máximo de *28,0ºC* mas a temperatura ainda anda perto desta marca.

Amanhã venham os 30ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2008 às 17:44)

Nuvens altas e 22,1ºC.





Extremos de hoje: 6,9ºC / 23,0ºC


----------



## Rog (24 Abr 2008 às 18:14)

Análise da imagem de satélite:


----------



## Rog (24 Abr 2008 às 18:15)

Pelo norte da Madeira, 19,2ºC
66%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## mauro miranda (24 Abr 2008 às 18:18)

ceu nublado por nuvens altas e amanha 28/29 graus de máxima para Lisboa, com céu nublado por nuvens altas, sendo pouco nublado para a tarde

25,6 graus


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2008 às 18:20)

Às 15h UTC estavam 17,5ºC nas Penhas Douradas, e às 16h estavam 16,9ºC  
Lá se vai a neve 

Por aqui a máxima chegou aos 26,0ºC
Só foi pena não ter aproveitado nada deste sol.

Mas vêm aí 3 dias com grandes perspectivas!

EDIT:
Se calhar ainda não foi a máxima. Voltei aos 26,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2008 às 18:34)

Aqui a máxima foi 28,2ºC

Neste momento vou com 24,8ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (24 Abr 2008 às 18:44)

agr tao 24.8 ... a minha maxima foi de 29,8 C


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2008 às 18:56)

Máxima de hoje: 27,4ºC.
por agora está nos 24,4ºC e 1022.8hPa.
Humidade ext. de 49%.


----------



## MSantos (24 Abr 2008 às 19:11)

O Nordeste não escapou ao calor. Hoje o céu esteve pouco nublado por nuvens altas. 
Este tempo vem mesmo a calhar, hoje começa a Semana Académica de Bragança


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2008 às 19:14)

Por aqui tarde de muita nuvem alta :assobio: e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 11.8ºC e máxima de 25.6ºC 

A pressão está nos 1023hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2008 às 19:33)

Hoje, o calor nao foi assim tanto na minha zona só registei *21.0ºC*
De minima *10.5ºC*
Pressao: *1024.5hPa* e humidade: *72%*


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2008 às 20:39)

por Grândola maxima de 26,7 graus...neste momento vou ainda com 21,8 graus.noite mesmo boa po concerto dos da weasel


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2008 às 20:42)

Desci agora dos 20ºC...... tenho 19,9ºC

Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1022 hPa (ja esteve a 1021 hPa)
Vento a 6,8 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 10,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 28,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2008 às 20:43)

Por aqui a máxima acabou por ser de 26,1ºC.
Por agora vai descendo lentamente...

21,9ºC agora.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Abr 2008 às 21:45)

Boa noite a todos!

Por aqui mais um dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas e muita humidade. Para amanhã está prevista mais chuva com a passagem de um sistema frontal frio aqui pelo grupo Oriental

Valores de Hoje:

Tmin - 16,4ºC
Tmax - 20, 4ºC
Actual - 17,5ºC

Hmin - 77%
Hmax - 90%
Actual - 84%


----------



## apassosviana (24 Abr 2008 às 21:46)

por aqui um dia com o ceu limpo e por vezes pouco nublado
atemperatura agora sao 16ºC e a pressao 1026hPa


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2008 às 22:20)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,1 ºC (03h21); Temperatura máxima - 25,7 ºC (17h03); Temperatura actual - 19,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1025 hPa.

*Enorme subida da temperatura máxima.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2008 às 22:30)

Por aqui ainda tenho 17,5ºC...
Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Abr 2008 às 22:38)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min.............................................11.3º  (06h40m)
T máx............................................21.8º  (16h46m)
T actual.........................................18.1º  (22h38m)

H min.............................................45%
H máx............................................85%
H actual.........................................69%

Pressão actual.................................1026 hPa


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2008 às 23:38)

A temperatur desce de vagar, mas registo *14.4ºC*
Hunidade: *74%*
Pressão: *1024.2hPa*

Amanha para o Porto dá uma grande subida 6ºC em relação a hoje (21º para 27ºC)


----------



## jose leça (24 Abr 2008 às 23:44)

Boas noites:

Extremos de hoje:

TMax: 22,2ºC
TMin:  11,4ºC

Sigo com 17,1ºC e 78% HR.


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Abr 2008 às 23:44)

boa noite pessoal... sigo com 
18.6 ºc 
75% humidade 
1024.3 hpa

Alguem sabe dizer me a previsão para a semana? Ouvi dizer que a temperatura vai descer! Se vai será uma descida muito significativa? 
Sei que é cedo mas qual será a prespectiva para a semana? Obrigado.. 
Boa noite!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2008 às 23:46)

Já tive 16,9ºC mas tenho agora 17,2ºC...
Uma noite "de Verão"...


----------



## jose leça (24 Abr 2008 às 23:58)

Fantkboy disse:


> boa noite pessoal... sigo com
> 18.6 ºc
> 75% humidade
> 1024.3 hpa
> ...



Segundo o "Freemeteo" há uma previsão de descida acentuada nas máximas depois do 25 de Abril. Estranho!


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2008 às 00:01)

Fantkboy disse:


> boa noite pessoal... sigo com
> 18.6 ºc
> 75% humidade
> 1024.3 hpa
> ...



Olá

A zona da Amoreira está bem mais fresca que aqui a Arroja. 
Estou sem vento e ainda com 21,0ºC! Sendo este o valor mais alto deste ano para esta hora.

Quanto a previsões, parece que a partir de domingo entra o vento de norte que vai fazer descer as temperaturas para os parametros normais para a época.. Para o fim-de-semana do 1 de Maio já é capaz do vento acalmar um pouco. A chuva é que anda escassa.

Bem extremos do dia 24 de Abril:
Tmin:12,6ºC
Tmáx: 26,1ºC

Temperatura actual: 21,0ºC e completamente estável.


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Abr 2008 às 00:06)

Aqui, a noite ainda que não sendo de Verão (14.9º),sê-la-á amanhã creio eu,já anuncia a revolução...
Nem uma aragem,quietude atmosférica ,Pressão atmosférica também estabilizada (1025.3 hPa) e amanhã, também por cá chegará o calor...


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Abr 2008 às 00:10)

então vai ser sol de pouco dura  No freemeteo aponta para isso... Obrigado José Leça! 
André... Se calhar é porque tenho o meu sensor refundido e teve todo dia a sombra! E encontra se num lado da casa em que não apanha quase sol nenhum durante o dia! Ou seja! Posso estar a dizer uma barbaridade  mas se calhar afecta na temperatura á noite! Penso eu! N tenho a certeza!
Boa Noite


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2008 às 00:28)

Despeço-me com 19,1ºC... a subir...


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2008 às 00:31)

Esta completamente imobilizada *14.4ºC* sem uma aragem


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2008 às 00:33)

Fantkboy disse:


> então vai ser sol de pouco dura  No freemeteo aponta para isso... Obrigado José Leça!
> André... Se calhar é porque tenho o meu sensor refundido e teve todo dia a sombra! E encontra se num lado da casa em que não apanha quase sol nenhum durante o dia! Ou seja! Posso estar a dizer uma barbaridade  mas se calhar afecta na temperatura á noite! Penso eu! N tenho a certeza!
> Boa Noite



Eu diria que é por causa do eucaliptal aí à volta!
A floresta acaba por refrescar mais
Aqui, como não corre uma brisa que seja, ainda não refrescou quase nada.

Sigo com 20,9ºC
Humidade: 62%.


----------



## Turista (25 Abr 2008 às 01:46)

Boas,
por Peniche sigo com 14,9ºC, 88% de humidade e pressão de 1024 hPa.

Por aqui o calor não deverá apertar muito hoje dia 25 de Abril, pois vai soprando um ventinho típico desta bela península 

Extremos de dia 24:

Min: 14,2ºC
Máx: 18,5ºC (estranho, valor mais baixo que no dia 23...)

Abraços!


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2008 às 08:11)

Bom dia!

Pessoal, tive uma minima de *19,3ºC*
E é de longe, muito longe, a minima mais alta do ano! Quase que a noite foi tropical!

Por agora 19,5ºC, sopra uma ligeira brisa de este e cheira a verão!

*EDIT*
Já estou com 20,5ºC.
Isto hoje promete!
Bem malta, estou de partida para o fim-de-semana. 
Um grande abraço para todos.


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2008 às 09:10)

A minha foi mais fresca que voces do sul, tive *14.0ºC*

E as 9h10, ja registo a maxima de ontem *21.0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2008 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Se não tivesse registado *17,3ºC* ás 00:00 tinha tido uma noite tropical... Senão vejam...

00:00 - 17,3ºC
*03:00 - 20,3ºC
06:00 - 19,4ºC
09:00 - 20,3ºC*

O que faz com que tenha a minima mais alta do ano, mês, semana... de 17,3ºC (é a minima mais alta em Abril já registada por mim... desde 2006)


Neste momento sigo com *20,8ºC*...
Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1021 hPa

Bom feriado! e Boa praia


----------



## LUPER (25 Abr 2008 às 10:06)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Se não tivesse registado *17,3ºC* ás 00:00 tinha tido uma noite tropical... Senão vejam...
> 
> ...




Ainda bem que bates records de calor à medida que nos aproximamos do solesticio de verão.

Aqui tive 11,8 de minima e hoje está um belo dia de Verão, pena é que dure pouco


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2008 às 10:23)

Por aqui noite semi-tropical  e de céu limpo apenas com uns cirros a enfeitar e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 19.4ºC agora estou com 21.7ºC  vou esperar pelos 30ºC profetizados pelo IM  será que se vão cumprir 

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2008 às 10:36)

Carta de análise da imagem de satélite


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2008 às 10:37)

Pelo norte da Madeira sigo com 17,7ºC e céu pouco nublado
a mínima ficou-se pelos 11,9ºC
84%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2008 às 10:41)

Ja vou com *22,6ºC*

Humidade a 51%
Vento a 0,0 km/h

Hoje chego aos 30ºC quase de certeza...


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Abr 2008 às 10:57)

Bons dias.
Eh lá, já cá cantam, 24.3º.
Será que a máxima prevista pelo I.M. para a região que é de 27º, vai ser ultrapassada?
Se a brisa de noroeste vier atrasada ,ou até se não vier, claro que sim.
Claro que 27º se alcancará dentro de uma hora ou pouco mais.
Se vier a dita cuja brisa costeira 27º é uma previsão razoável...
Logo veremos as máximas daqui e de todo o País neste Verão (curto) há muito anunciado.


----------



## LUPER (25 Abr 2008 às 11:06)

Vou com uns saudosos 21.5º e vou passear pra tirar o cheira a naftalina das T-Shirts


----------



## ecobcg (25 Abr 2008 às 11:26)

bom dia pessoal.
Minima da noite: 15,3ºC
por agora, sigo com 23,6ºC e 42% humidade. A pressão está nos 1023hPa.
promete um belo dia....


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2008 às 11:28)

Aqui por Grândola tive uma minima de 14,4 graus. neste momento vai já em 25,7 graus.


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2008 às 11:36)

*24.2ºC*... que calor... a olhos vistos comparado com ontem...


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Abr 2008 às 11:50)

ceu limpo, sendo pouco nublado na região virada a norte por cirrus, o sol esta forte e a temperatura é de 24 certinhos


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2008 às 12:12)

Sobe... sobe... *24,4ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 46%
Nem uma brisa...

Céu com umas nuvenzitas altas a norte e a oeste...


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2008 às 12:13)

*25.3ºC*... sobe sobe


----------



## Brunomc (25 Abr 2008 às 12:16)

as 2h da manha o meu carro marcava 18ºC ?? ta mesmo ai o calor..

ontem teve uma noite agradavel para a festa do 25 de abril..

hoje de manhã tambem teve bom aqui para o paraquedismo em Vendas Novas..

céu pouco nublado ou limpo
vento fraco

so uma pergunta o vento ta de Este ou Nordeste??


----------



## jose leça (25 Abr 2008 às 12:30)

Bons dias.

Depois de uma mínima de 15,6ºC, sigo com  27ºC. 

Uma estação de Torres Vedras no WU já reportava 30,9ºC


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2008 às 12:41)

Brunomc disse:


> as 2h da manha o meu carro marcava 18ºC ?? ta mesmo ai o calor..
> 
> ontem teve uma noite agradavel para a festa do 25 de abril..
> 
> ...




De um modo geral, está de Leste, mas depende um pouco do local onde te encontres







Na Madeira, é mais difícil saber de "um modo geral" de onde está o vento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Abr 2008 às 12:51)

Já vou com *27,2 ºC*.
A estação da Portela está com *25,4 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2008 às 13:08)

*26.9ºC... * Os meus gatos ja estao cheios de calor a procura da sombra
Mais logo ponho a outra estaçao no outro lado da casa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2008 às 13:11)

Boas, por aqui, em Olhão, tive uma mínima de 17.1ºC e a máxima vai neste momento nos 24.5ºC, fiquem bem, bom fim-de-semana estou de partida para o forno andaluz, claro já pus uma pessoa a tirar as temperaturas e a colocarem no meu blog, se alguém emitir mensagens minhas aqui no forum não sou eu é a minha irmã.


----------



## storm (25 Abr 2008 às 13:29)

Sigo com 30ºC.

A temperatura ainda deve ir subir mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## apassosviana (25 Abr 2008 às 13:43)

29ºC (Hoje está mesmo um dia de Verão)


----------



## Brunomc (25 Abr 2008 às 14:07)

ceú pouco nublado
vento fraco
30.0ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2008 às 14:13)

Estação 1(virada para N): *28.1ºC*
Estação2 (virada para E): *28.9ºC*


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2008 às 14:21)

Por aqui nevoeiro, temperaturas mais frescas do que aí... 21,1ºC
76%
1021hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2008 às 14:32)

Já escorro agua e estou a emitir muito CO2 para a atmosfera   com este calor todo.

Sigo com 27.9ºC


----------



## storm (25 Abr 2008 às 14:50)

Hoje está mesmo Verão, sigo com 30.7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2008 às 14:57)

Estremoz: Temperatura mínima - 16,6 ºC; Agora - 27,2 ºC.

*Pode-se falar em situação de pré-seca para Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (Distritos de Vila Real e Bragança) ?*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (dia 4); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## Vince (25 Abr 2008 às 14:58)

Por aqui temperaturas na ordem dos 29/30ºC a chamar por esplanadas com vista para o mar.
Estive a dar a volta nalgumas estações, e para algumas foi a máxima do ano, para outras ainda não bateram as da primeira semana de Abril.


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2008 às 15:17)

*30.3ºC*


----------



## Minho (25 Abr 2008 às 15:18)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui temperaturas na ordem dos 29/30ºC a chamar por esplanadas com vista para o mar.
> Estive a dar a volta nalgumas estações, e para algumas foi a máxima do ano, para outras ainda não bateram as da primeira semana de Abril.



É o caso de Melgaço, esteve a décimas a bater a máxima de Abril do princípio do mês tendo registado 28.6ºC de máxima. Amanhã de certeza que vai ser pulverizado o recorde, já é quase certo que se vai chegar aos 30ºC...


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2008 às 15:29)

Novo record: *30.5ºC* que calor insuportavel... 
9.5ºC de difrerença em relacao a ontem


----------



## Turista (25 Abr 2008 às 15:30)

Por estes lados há pouco vento por isso sente-se algum calor...
A temperatura vai nos 24,3ºC, humidade 53% e pressão de 1022,1 hPa.

Abraços!


----------



## BARROS (25 Abr 2008 às 15:39)

Agora tenho 23°. Ontem em uma cidade de serra aqui do estado a mínima foi de 6,8°


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2008 às 15:55)

Estou com 28.6ºC com muito esforço ainda chego aos 30ºC


----------



## vegastar (25 Abr 2008 às 15:55)

Hoje foi batida a máxima do ano: 30.7ºC pelas 14:10. A mínima ficou-se pelos 12ºC.

Sigo com 29,6ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2008 às 15:59)

por Grandola a maxima ate ao momento foi de 28,6 graus. neste momento estão 28,2 graus o vento esteve forte neste momento é moderado.


----------



## storm (25 Abr 2008 às 15:59)

Neste momento estou com 31ºC, mas já esteve nos 31.3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2008 às 15:59)

Novo recorde: *31.5ºC*
Agora, sigo com *30.4ºC*


----------



## jose leça (25 Abr 2008 às 16:16)

29,8ºC, máxima do ano

Sigo com 29,3ºC e 29% HR. Maravilha!!!


----------



## João Esteves (25 Abr 2008 às 16:28)

Autêntico dia de Verão!

Portela: 29,5ºC / 27%
Nisa: 29,0ºC / 26%

Valores de humidade relativa muito baixos.
Já sabia bem uma banhoca na praia, mas a água é que ainda deve estar muito fria.


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2008 às 17:03)

Boas
Por aqui alguma neblina.
21,4ºC 71%HR 1020Hpa

Nos níveis altos da atmosfera começa também a surgir a poeira vinda do Sara como se pode ver nesta imagem de satélite.






Nesta mais em pormenor, é possível ver o nevoeiro ou neblina na zona norte da ilha, além de diversos contrails.





Fonte: Terra/Modis


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (25 Abr 2008 às 17:34)

Por aqui bati a max do ano ... 32,5 C xD um dia belo de praia e pena e eu tar a suportar os 45 C da padaria xD l0o0ol


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2008 às 17:38)

Depois de ter batido a maxima do ano com *31.5ºC* e de a temperatura maxima subir 10.5ºC em relaçao a ontem...
Ainda, registo *29.9ºC* com *49%* de humidade; e de pressao *1022hPa*


----------



## dgstorm (25 Abr 2008 às 17:52)

Por aqui a maxima foi de 28,2ºC !

Agora sigo com 27,9ºC a humidade nos 37% !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Abr 2008 às 17:59)

Boa tarde a todos e bom feriado também.
Aqui ao contrário do que se passa no continente, o dia tem sido de céu encoberto e chuva, que de um modo geral tem sido fraca, assim como o vento.

Até ao momento a temperatura máxima que registei na minha estação foi de 17,6ºC , neste momento registo 16,4ºC que também é a minima do dia.
Tem havido também bastantes neblinas e nevoeiros.

Até ao momento a humidade tem variado entre os 87 e 91%. 
Entre as 17h de ontem as 17h de hoje registei 6 mm de precipitação


----------



## Turista (25 Abr 2008 às 18:08)

Por estes lados a temperatura começa a baixar, está nos 22ºC e o vento sente-se um pouco mais...
Vamos ver como será a noite em termos de temperaturas!


----------



## LUPER (25 Abr 2008 às 18:15)

Minho disse:


> É o caso de Melgaço, esteve a décimas a bater a máxima de Abril do princípio do mês tendo registado 28.6ºC de máxima. Amanhã de certeza que vai ser pulverizado o recorde, já é quase certo que se vai chegar aos 30ºC...



Duvido que o dia de amnhã seja mais quente do que o de hoje, mas a ver vamos. Sigo com 28.7 neste momento e a descer relativamente depressa.


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2008 às 18:31)

Esta mesmo abafado, sigo com *29.0ºC*


----------



## StormFairy (25 Abr 2008 às 18:35)

Boas tardes e bom feriado


Por cá registei 31,5ºC na Barroca d´Alva (Alcochete) ás 15.00 Hrs

Vou com 28ºC neste momento.

Será que já é seguro montar o meu "estaminé" de jardim ???


----------



## LUPER (25 Abr 2008 às 18:49)

StormFairy disse:


> Boas tardes e bom feriado
> 
> 
> Por cá registei 31,5ºC na Barroca d´Alva (Alcochete) ás 15.00 Hrs
> ...



Não me parece, uma vez que isto é apenas uns dias de calor.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Abr 2008 às 19:10)

Os extremos hoje:

Máximo Hoje:  31,3°C (15:08) 
Mínimo Hoje:  11,8°C (07:19) 

Não foi máxima do ano, essa continua a ser os 31,4ºC de 4 de Abril.

UV Máximo de 8,7. Já começam a ser valores perigosos durante as 11H e 15H


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2008 às 20:23)

Por aqui tarde de muitas nuvens altas e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 29.0ºC  eu a pensar que ia chegar aos 30ºC pá para a proxima vou enfiar as maos em cima do termometro 

Agora estou com 22.9ºC a pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco e fresco.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2008 às 20:42)

Boa noite...

Nova máxima do ano! com 31,5ºC ás 17:05

Neste momento tenho 21,9ºC
Humidade a 50% (minimo de 28% hoje...)
Pressão a 1019 hPa

Hoje... embora fosse Abril... Parecia Agosto!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Abr 2008 às 20:55)

Por aqui continua o céu encoberto acompanhado de chuva fraca.

Neste momento a minima do dia com 15,1ºC e 91% Hr


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Abr 2008 às 21:01)

Olá

Por aqui tempo de verão. A máxima que eu registei foi de 32º C. Agora, vamos com 26º C, sensivelmente. Tempo seco, com humidade relativa à volta dos 40%.

Não acredito que este tempo venha para ficar, pois:







 lá para 3ª feira deve começar a entrar ar instável e mais frio, em especial no norte


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2008 às 21:08)

Bem, aqui vai o meu post que o meu mano mandou eu dizer.

Máxima: 26.2ºC
mínima: 17.1ºC

O meu mano que está em Málaga ou quase a chegar lá, apanhou uns 33ºC na zona de Sevilha.


----------



## storm (25 Abr 2008 às 21:15)

Máxima de hoje por aqui de 31.6ºC (as culturas agradeceram), por volta das 16:30.
Neste momento sigo com 23.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2008 às 21:17)

Por Grândola tive de máxima 28,6ºC em Setúbal acabou por fazer mais porque cheguei as 20h e ainda estavam 27ºC what1 o meu termómetro que está ao sol mas tem um abrigo próprio marcou 31,5ºC 

Agora vou com 24,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2008 às 22:16)

Cheguei de uma caminhada na praia, quando sai de casa tinha *25.5ºC*... 
mas quando cheguei a praia, estava mis fresco, por causa da entrada de nevoeiro.... 
quando vinha para casa, notava-se muito bem como se tava tao bem na praia

Por agora, tenho *23.3ºC* e nem uma aragem...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2008 às 22:22)

Por aqui ainda estou com 20,3ºC...

A brisa, que por vezes passa dos 7 km/h juntamente com uma noite de céu limpo com esta temperatura...... eu gosto do frio mas... Está-se TÃO BEM NA RUA!!... lembra-me as noites de quando criança, com todos os miudos da aldeia (da minha avó), na rua até ás 22h... Bons velhos tempos


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

Carta de análise da imagem de satélite:


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2008 às 22:53)

Neste momento pelo Norte da Madeira 19,4ºC
33%HR
1021hpa


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Abr 2008 às 23:08)

*A todos, boa noite:*

T min...................................................17.6º
T máx..................................................26.3º

H min...................................................31%
H máx..................................................71%

Pressão actual.......................................1023 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (25 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

Ainda vou com *19,7ºC* e parece-me que a minima registada esta manha não será batida...

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 17,3ºC (mais alta do ano e desde que faço registos - 2006)
MÁXIMA: 31,5ºC (mais alta do ano e desde que faço registos - 2006)

Enfim... um dia de recordes...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2008 às 23:48)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,6 ºC; Temperatura máxima - 28,3 ºC (16h38).

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 28,3 ºC (dia 25); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2008 às 23:54)

Por aqui estou com 20.4ºC o vento já rodou  para Norte/Noroeste amanhã o dia já vai ser mais fresco


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2008 às 23:55)

Por Setubal neste momento vou com *21,1ºC*, 55%HR, 1020hpa e 0,0km/h


----------



## João Soares (26 Abr 2008 às 00:00)

Ainda registo *22.1ºC*, correu uma aragem fresca, que faz com que nao se sinta muito calor


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2008 às 00:16)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu nublado
19,1ºc
34%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Vince (26 Abr 2008 às 01:36)

Por aqui, de passagem em fim de semana prolongado em Lagos, estão 18ºC. 
As últimas 24 horas já proporcionaram a minha primeira comunhão com o sol e restantes prazeres da vida neste ano de 2008. Para quem como eu vive na habitual e brutal pilha de stress profissional e citadina da Grande Lisboa, estes pequenos momentos são ... dádivas divinas. Pequenos momentos entre sol, praia e peixe em que acabamos por nos orgulhar de ser portugueses e de nos orgulhar do nosso clima que temos. Pode ser um clima monótono, mas nestas ocasiões, meu deus,  isto faz maravilhas ao corpo e sobretudo à alma.


----------



## jose leça (26 Abr 2008 às 01:44)

Boas.

Sigo com 20,5ºC e 57% HR.  

Boas hipóteses de alcançar a mínima mais alta do ano.


----------



## Turista (26 Abr 2008 às 01:55)

Boas a todos!
A noite segue amena com 18,2ºC
A humidade está nos 69% e a pressão 1022,6 hPa.

Extremos do "Dia da Liberdade":
Min - 14,9ºC
Máx - 26,2ºC

Um dia bem 

Abraços!


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Abr 2008 às 02:38)

Aqui, amena a noite?
Não. Aqui, como diria o nosso Eça, 
aqui a noite segue de ananazes...
19.1º sem nenhuma aragem...


----------



## LUPER (26 Abr 2008 às 09:09)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui, de passagem em fim de semana prolongado em Lagos, estão 18ºC.
> As últimas 24 horas já proporcionaram a minha primeira comunhão com o sol e restantes prazeres da vida neste ano de 2008. Para quem como eu vive na habitual e brutal pilha de stress profissional e citadina da Grande Lisboa, estes pequenos momentos são ... dádivas divinas. Pequenos momentos entre sol, praia e peixe em que acabamos por nos orgulhar de ser portugueses e de nos orgulhar do nosso clima que temos. Pode ser um clima monótono, mas nestas ocasiões, meu deus,  isto faz maravilhas ao corpo e sobretudo à alma.



Especialmente quando estes dias já têm os dias contados. Claro está que o ar do Algarve dá sempre um toque especial à coisa.


----------



## João Soares (26 Abr 2008 às 10:02)

Teve Uma noite quente com pouca aragem

A minima foi a mais alta do ano com *17.5ºC*

Hoje, pelo IM o Porto tem de maxima 25ºC, só que eu ja tenho *25.5ºC* e ontem por volta das 12h30 ainda tinha 25ºC
Hoje vai ser mais quente do que ontem??


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2008 às 10:48)

Bom dia a todos!

Aqui a mínima já foi mais baixinha Apesar de ontem estar com uma temperatura mais elevada relativamente ás 24h anteriores, durante esta noite desceu mais

A mínima foi 15,8ºC

Neste momento vou com *23,6ºC* (quase um grau acima do que ontem)
Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2008 às 11:21)

Bom dia..
Hoje também o calor chegou em força à Madeira.... vou com 27,4ºC
e às 10h o Funchal já registava 28ºC (o IM previa 26ºC....)


----------



## ecobcg (26 Abr 2008 às 11:25)

Bom dia.
Minima da noite: 15,2ºC
O dia está um pouquinho mais fresquito que ontem. Segue com 20ºC para já.
A pressão está nos 1020,6hPa.


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2008 às 12:16)

Boas
Por aqui tive mínima de 14,0ºC...

Neste momento vou com 23,1ºC, 51%HR,1020hpa e vento fraco 4,3km/h W o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas mas o sol brilha ainda que não a 100%   já se nota o dia mais fresco hoje aqui...


----------



## João Soares (26 Abr 2008 às 12:22)

*27.2ºC *( mais 2ºC que omtem)


----------



## jose leça (26 Abr 2008 às 12:45)

Bons dias.

Tive uma mínima de 18,3ºC, a mais alta do ano

Sigo com 28,4ºC e 42%HR, mas já atingi os 29,4ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2008 às 12:45)

Por aqui mantem-se o tempo quente seco de leste, agora com 28,5ºC
30%HR
1019hpa


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2008 às 12:59)

Já estive com *25,7ºC* (mais do que ontem, sem dúvida)

Neste momento 25,3ºC e as nuvens altas invadem os céus
Humidade a 38%
Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2008 às 13:09)

*24,0ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (26 Abr 2008 às 13:15)

Mínimo Hoje:  12.8°C (06:42) 

Agora estão *28,9ºC*

Dia semelhante ao de ontem mas com o vento a soprar de quadrante diferente. Ontem de Este, hoje de Oeste.


----------



## apassosviana (26 Abr 2008 às 13:17)

26ºc pouco nublado


----------



## João Soares (26 Abr 2008 às 13:27)

*27.0ºC*, mas no outro lado da casa parte da varanda onde me encontro onde pos o outro termometro a trabalhar, e que ainda esta a calibrar, so la pas 14h30 e que começo a por os registos, marca a sombra e onde bate o sol a manha toda 34.3ºC...


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2008 às 13:56)

Por aqui prossegue o calor.. 29,1ºC já esteve nos 30,2ºC
37%HR
1019hpa

Aqui fica uma imagem para diferenças...






As duas fotos tiradas em dia de sol, só que a de baixo foi tirada hoje (tempo de Leste) onde o céu perde a tonalidade azul devido às areias na atomsfera vindas da costa africana.


----------



## storm (26 Abr 2008 às 13:59)

Sigo com 31.5ºC, tal como ontem ainda deve subir um pouco (mais fresco )


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2008 às 14:01)

Aqui ainda vou com 24,6ºC e tem vindo a descer... e já avisto cumulus a Nordeste


----------



## João Soares (26 Abr 2008 às 14:13)

*31.3ºC*


----------



## mauro miranda (26 Abr 2008 às 14:23)

Gilmet disse:


> Aqui ainda vou com 24,6ºC e tem vindo a descer... e já avisto cumulus a Nordeste



eu tb ja avisto cumulos que se querem desenvolver mas que depois não passam de uma ameaça

28,4 graus


----------



## Thomar (26 Abr 2008 às 14:55)

Depois de ter atingido a máxima de +28,9ºC perto das 13h, a tempertaura tem vindo a descer rapidamente, agora estou com +25,9ºC!


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2008 às 14:59)

*27,4ºC*  o vento abrandou


----------



## storm (26 Abr 2008 às 15:00)

Neste momento conto com 31.2ºC e desde o meu ultimo post já foi as 32.8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (26 Abr 2008 às 15:53)

*32.5ºc*


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2008 às 16:20)

Por aqui várias localidades acima dos 30ºC
a ponta do Sol chegou aos 31ºc

Tive máxima de 30,2ºC
agora vou com 25,1ºC
1020hpa
50%HR


----------



## Minho (26 Abr 2008 às 16:23)

Melgaço

Apesar de não ter chegado aos 30ºC foi hoje batida a máxima do ano com 29.1ºC

Pressão nos 1019hPa, algum vento fraco de Oeste e formação de alguns cumulus sem grandes desenvolvimentos muito por culpa do vento fraco.


----------



## Minho (26 Abr 2008 às 16:33)

Rog disse:


> Por aqui várias localidades acima dos 30ºC
> a ponta do Sol chegou aos 31ºc
> 
> Tive máxima de 30,2ºC
> ...




O tempo de Leste não perdoa 

Em Tenerife a calima deve estar a atacar em força pelo menos a avaliar pelo METAR com a visibilidade limitada aos 3000 metros:

GCTS 261500Z 11007KT 060V190 *3000 *HZ NSC 31/M04 Q1014 NOSIG


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Abr 2008 às 17:35)

Por aqui, a máxima de hoje foi  uma décima de grau mais alta que a de ontem (29.2º).
Com o vento embora fraco mas já claramente de Noroeste,a temperatura lá vai descendo .Os actuais  24.4º são claramente inferiores à tempª  que ontem se registava a esta hora.
Também por aqui a mínima desta última madrugada foi a mais alta do ano : 16,4º.
Claro que as praias estão cheias de gente.
Em breve, e sobretudo aqui a norte, voltará o seu aspecto normal para esta época do ano.


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2008 às 17:41)

Tive máxima de *27,4ºC* bem menos que ontem
Agora vou com 25,1ºC, 32%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco 5,8km/h W


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2008 às 18:05)

Por aqui bem a temperatura desceu e já vai nos 22ºC
a humidade subiu para os 68%
No Funchal e Ponta do Sol até às 16h mantinha-se temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, que segundo os critérios do IM seria para alerta amarelo

Em imagem de satélite é visivel a areia vinda da costa de África


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2008 às 18:19)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,8 ºC (06h56); Temperatura máxima - *28,7 ºC* (14h14); temperatura actual - 27,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa.

*Embora com mais calor, a diminuição da pressão atmosférica e o aumento da nebulosidade estão a tornar a tarde de hoje mais agradável que a tarde de ontem.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 28,7 ºC (dia 26); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## dgstorm (26 Abr 2008 às 19:10)

Por aqui a maxima bateu os 30.1ºC e foi por volta das 18h00,  nao é um bocado estranho ?

Agora sigo com 28,6ºC, tambem acho que está alta de mais para esta hora !

Ca para mim os vidros do predio em frente estao-me a reflectir o sol e consequentemente a influenciar os meus valores de temperatura !


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Abr 2008 às 19:58)

Por aqui céu com muito cirro.

Estou com 21.2ºC e muito vento


----------



## storm (26 Abr 2008 às 21:26)

Máxima de hoje de 32.8ºC.

Sigo com 22.2ºC (agora é que está bom para andar a trabalhar no campo).


----------



## jose leça (26 Abr 2008 às 21:28)

Boas.

Por aqui registei novos máximos do ano:

TMax: 30,2ºC

TMin:  18,3ºC

Sigo com 21,7ºC e 54%HR, céu limpo e vento calo de N.


----------



## Fantkboy (26 Abr 2008 às 21:36)

Boa Noite! Sigo com: 
22.4 ºc
56% h. relativa
1016.6 hpa
max do ano  31.5 ºc

Comprimentos


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2008 às 22:10)

Vou nesta altura com 20,3ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2008 às 22:10)

Boas,
por aqui no norte da ilha temperatura desceu significativamente para os 17,8ºC
67%HR
1021hpa

Funchal às 20h estava com 26ºC e Calheta com 27,3ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2008 às 22:12)

Carta de análise da imagem de satélite


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2008 às 22:18)

dgstorm disse:


> Por aqui a maxima bateu os 30.1ºC e foi por volta das 18h00,  nao é um bocado estranho ?
> 
> Agora sigo com 28,6ºC, tambem acho que está alta de mais para esta hora !
> 
> Ca para mim os vidros do predio em frente estao-me a reflectir o sol e consequentemente a influenciar os meus valores de temperatura !



Muitas vezes isso acontece porque o sensor não está devidamente protegido. Não sei se é o teu caso.
Recordo que não basta um sensor estar à sombra, uma parede pela frente reflecte a radiação que se traduz num valor incorrecto de temperatura. É necessário um pequeno abrigo protegido a toda à volta do sensor e bem ventilado. 
Como exemplo para perceberem a diferença, tenho actualmente dois sensores, bem perto um do outro, ambos à sombra mas um deles tem um abrigo e ou outro não. Por volta das 17h estava a marcar num 24,6ºc no outro estava nos 29,1ºC...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2008 às 22:50)

*Lisboa, 26 de Abril de 2008 (15h15)*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Abr 2008 às 22:56)

Gerofil disse:


> *Lisboa, 28 de abril (15h15)*




Será engano ou foi no dia 28 de Abril do ano passado ?


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2008 às 23:30)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Será engano ou foi no dia 28 de Abril do ano passado ?



O Gerofil já corrigiu a data, referia-se a 26 de Abril.

Já agora, Daniel_Vilao, tens os dados da tua estação em algum site na internet? Já verifiquei o link que tens na assinatura, mas apenas tem valores até Fevereiro.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Abr 2008 às 23:35)

Boa noite!

Hoje a máxima não passou de 25,8ºC registados ás 16:19...

Neste momento tenho 16,8ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 4,6 km/h, chegando por vezes próximo dos 8 km/h

Umas fotos tiradas hoje, perto de Rio Maior:


----------



## Turista (27 Abr 2008 às 00:21)

Boas, sigo com 17,4ºC, humidade de 85% e pressão de 1021,9 hPa.

Em relação a dia 26 a máxima foi mais baixa que no dia 25, ficando-se pelos 25,4ºC. A mínima foi sem dúvida a mais alta do ano com 17,1ºC 

Abraços!


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2008 às 00:23)

Temp actual: *16.8ºC* nem com esta temperatura faz baixar a que tenho dentro de casa (25.7ºC)


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Abr 2008 às 07:22)

Bons dias:
-E pronto.Por aqui, este mini-Verão foi-se.
O céu já está encoberto de nuvens baixas,o vento é já de trajecto vincadamente marítimo (Noroeste) e a temperatura já se ressentiu de tal facto (15.1º).
A máxima hoje aqui na região do Porto não deverá  exceder os 18/19º o que significará uma descida em relação aos 2 últimos dias de 10º aproximadamente.
Nada que já não fosse previamente previsto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2008 às 09:08)

Rog disse:


> Já agora, Daniel_Vilao, tens os dados da tua estação em algum site na internet? Já verifiquei o link que tens na assinatura, mas apenas tem valores até Fevereiro.



Olá, *Rog* ! 

Não, realmente o meu site ficou estacionado.
Os dados que lá vês eram os do outro sensor dentro do radiation shield.
Talvez em Setembro compre um datalogger, para que a minha estação possa emitir dados para a Internet.
Nessa altura, já poderei estruturar um site para onde os dados vão automaticamente.
Neste momento, apenas coloco os dados diários no fórum e não no site, para não misturar os dados desta estação com os da outra.
Assim, já posso ter registos detalhados para o ano, desde o início até ao fim, já que para o ano a estação já estará ligada à Internet.


Cumprimentos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Abr 2008 às 10:10)

A propósito, uma curiosidade.
O vento está de Leste e estou cerca de 70 metros abaixo da altitude da Portela.
Por essa razão, estou com *+3 ºC* do que a Portela.


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2008 às 10:52)

Hoje, a minima registada foi de *15.0ºC*

Por agora, estao algumas nuvens no ceu e com *20.5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2008 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

A minima já desceu mais (e parece que vai continuar a descer)... foi de 14,1ºC ás 07:00 em ponto

Neste momento vou com 20,5ºC
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1020 hPa

Uma ligeira brisa... 3,6 km/h


----------



## ecobcg (27 Abr 2008 às 11:36)

Bom dia.
Minima desta noite: 14,6ºC
Está mais fresquito....


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2008 às 11:51)

Tive uma mínima de 13,7ºC...Agora vou com 23.5ºC, 37%HR, 1020hpa e vento fraco 3,6km/h W


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Abr 2008 às 12:46)

Ora bons dias.

Mínima desta noite: 15.2ºC

Sigo com 23.4ºC; Pressão a 1020 hPa; Humidade a 48%


----------



## storm (27 Abr 2008 às 14:50)

Mínima de hoje de 17ºC.

Sigo neste momento com 26.9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2008 às 14:50)

Estremoz: 28,1 ºC por agora
Funchal: 31,6 ºC às 13h00


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2008 às 15:10)

Aqui vou com *25,6ºC*


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2008 às 15:14)

Boas,
Por aqui muito calor...
O Funchal então nem se fala! 
Às 6h da manhã o Funchal ia já com 27,6ºC, a mínima ocorreu pelas 0h quando fazia 22,8ºC, depois foi sempre a subir... A humidade no Funchal está entre os 10 e 15%.







Por aqui já tive uma máxima de 30,1ºC agora vou com 29,2ºC
a mínima ficou-se pelos 17,5ºC
32%HR
1021hpa


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2008 às 15:19)

Hoje, a maxima foi de *21.2* [-11.3ºC que ontem]

Por agora, ceu limpo, *19.5ºC*, pressao 1022.6hPa e humidade 57%


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Abr 2008 às 15:28)

Aqui tem vindo a subir, registo agora 26.1ºC

Pressão a 1021 hPa e Humidade a 42%


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2008 às 17:23)

Boas, por aqui estou com 27,1ºC e 32%HR
Poderão estranhar porque no site do IM a estação de Santana apresenta valores bem mais baixos e humidade bem mais alta...






É simples, a estação de Santana fica localizada onde indico abaixo com uma seta a cerca de 300 metros de altitude. Toda a manhã lá tem estado nevoeiro que não passa dos 350 a 400 metros, pois logo se dissipa ao passar essa altitude.. Eu vivo na zona alta do concelho a 538 metros, nada de nevoeiro, nem sequer fractus...


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Abr 2008 às 17:45)

Por aqui a máxima de 19,6º ( menos 9,6º que ontem).
Agora com uma nortada moderada a temperatura já desceu para os 17.2º.
Lá  se foi o Verão...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (27 Abr 2008 às 17:53)

Boas tardes a minima foi de 21,1 ..xD
e A max foi batida a poucos minutos ..xD  29 C as 17h50


----------



## LUPER (27 Abr 2008 às 17:53)

Por aqui estou com 20.9 e a descer a pique, iniciou-se a nortada. É pena porque este calor estava mesmo no ponto, agora tempo assim irá demorar, penso eu.


----------



## apassosviana (27 Abr 2008 às 18:11)

18ºC e vento moderado

Precipitação ultimas 12 horas:


----------



## LUPER (27 Abr 2008 às 18:13)

E já estou prester as deixar os 20.3, isto está a descer rápido, quem diria isto depois dos ultimos 2 dias.


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2008 às 18:17)

Por aqui 25,2ºC
51%HR
1022hpa


----------



## LUPER (27 Abr 2008 às 18:29)

Só para terem uma noção da entrada de ar frio, já vou com 19.3


----------



## Weatherman (27 Abr 2008 às 18:29)

Por vouzela
Temperatura: 22,9ºC
Humidade:42%
Pressão: 1021hPa
Vento:10,1km/h de W
Tmáxima:27,2ºC


----------



## dgstorm (27 Abr 2008 às 18:51)

A maxima hoje ficou-se pelos 24,0ºC !

Agora sigo com 22,0ºC !


----------



## mauro miranda (27 Abr 2008 às 18:55)

pois é está a começar a arrefecer, mas aqui ainda vou com 26 graus, amanha já se espera chuva fraca no norte vamos ver


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2008 às 19:04)

Máxima de 27,0ºC

Agora vou com 24,6ºC, 35%HR, 1018hpa


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (27 Abr 2008 às 19:12)

eu bati a minha max novamente por volta das 18h00 30 C, mas agora ta em queda abrupta  ja vai em 25,5 C


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2008 às 19:17)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,4 ºC (06h36); Temperatura máxima - 28,4 ºC (13h48); temperatura actual - 24,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 28,7 ºC (dia 26); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Abr 2008 às 19:29)

Boa tarde: Máxima de 28.9 ºC aqui...

Sigo com 26.8ºC, 1020 hPa, 36% humidade


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2008 às 19:35)

Extremos de hoje:

Max: *21.2ºC*
Min: *15.0ºC*
Actual: *16.5ºC*

Pressao 1022.0hPa humidade 52%


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2008 às 19:56)

Por aqui neste momento céu limpo e um ventinho bem fresquinho 

Estou com 19.3ºC tive uma máxima de 23.2ºC e mínima de 15.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa.


----------



## LUPER (27 Abr 2008 às 20:15)

Já vou com 16.3 e a descer a pique. Já vou ter de deixar a T-Shirt de lado.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2008 às 20:17)

LUPER disse:


> Já vou com 16.3 e a descer a pique. Já vou ter de deixar a T-Shirt de lado.



Lá volta para a gaveta que chatice pá  as minhas qualquer dia desaparecem por causa das traças... tenho de meter RAID na gaveta.

Estou com 17.3ºC.


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Abr 2008 às 21:18)

*Por Terras Vimaranenses:*

T min....................................19.0º
T máx...................................22.6º

H min....................................42%
H máx...................................68%

Pressão actual........................1019 hPa


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2008 às 21:21)

Ja conto com minimas consecutivas

Estao *14.4ºC*, pressao *1021.9hPa *e humidade *70%*


----------



## dgstorm (27 Abr 2008 às 21:26)

POr aqui sigo com 16.2ºC e 60% de humidade !


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2008 às 21:33)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> eu bati a minha max novamente por volta das 18h00 30 C, mas agora ta em queda abrupta  ja vai em 25,5 C



Temperaturas máximas a essa hora são de desconfiar... dá uma vista de olhos nesta resposta que dei ontem, poderás ter este problema com o sensor.. http://www.meteopt.com/forum/70648-post918.html

Por cá 18,6ºC e 69%HR
1021hpa


----------



## apassosviana (27 Abr 2008 às 21:37)

sigo com 15ºc

mapa temperatura 21h (+1hora verao) europa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Abr 2008 às 21:38)

Boa noite a todos! Hoje no Domingo do Sr. Santo Cristo dos Milagres o céu apresentou-se aqui pela Lagoa com periodos de céu nublado alternando com boas abertas.

Registei os seguintes valores de temperatura:
Tmin - 12,2ºC  Tmax - 21,7ºC  Actual - 16,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2008 às 21:58)

Boa noite!

Aqui a máxima foi dde 24,4ºC pelas 16:14

Neste momento igualo a mínima do dia com 14,1ºC (grande descida)
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento superando por vezes os 8 km/h

A Serra já tem nevoeiro


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Abr 2008 às 22:00)

Boas, de volta à minha terra, depois de um fim de semana pela Andalucia (Espanha) onde apanhei temperaturas bem quentes, principalmente na zona de Sevilha a rondar os 33 - 34ºC no carro e em Granada perto dos 30ºC, por isso, grande calor.

Em Olhão temperaturas de hoje:

Temperatura Máxima: 24.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 13.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 18.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2008 às 22:14)

Estou com 14.4ºC que gelo possas  já não me recordava de como era a nortada  a mínima já lá vai.


----------



## storm (27 Abr 2008 às 22:27)

Sigo com 16.8ºC, voltou o fresco


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Abr 2008 às 22:29)

Também preciso de ver melhor a posição do sensor. Estou com 20.1 ºC agora, quando supostamente deviam ser - de 16ºC.

A humidade aumentou, mas não deve haver nevoeiro


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2008 às 22:46)

Vou com 17,6ºC, 68%HR, 1020hpa


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2008 às 22:56)

Carta de análise de satélite


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2008 às 22:58)

Por aqui vou com 17,4ºC
1022hpa
61%HR


----------



## dgstorm (27 Abr 2008 às 23:00)

Por aqui sigo com 15.2ºC !
60% de humidade !
Pressao: 1019.8hpa


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2008 às 23:08)

Tenho *14.0ºC*, pressao na *1023.2hPa* e humidade *70%*


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2008 às 00:02)

Boa noite pessoal!

Estou de regresso, depois de 3 dias no parque natural da serra da estrela e arredores. Tirei mais de 1100 fotografias, tal era a beleza em que a serra estava. Amanhã ou depois partilho algumas fotos convosco e conto mais pormenores.


Bem, mas vamos ao seguimento daquilo que foram os últimos 3 dias aqui na Arroja - Odivelas (dados recolhidos pela familia):

Dia 25:
Tmin: 19,3ºC (minima mais alta do ano).
Tmáx: 30,1ºC (máxima mais alta do ano).

Dia 26:
Tmin: 16,8ºC
Tmáx: 28,5ºC

Dia 27:
Tmin: 14,3ºC (às 23:59).
Tmáx: 25,6ºC

Bem, vou dar uma vista de olhos por tudo aquilo que foi escrito este fim-de-semana e depois vou recuperar energia, porque amanhã a faculdade volta à carga. 
O que vale é que esta semana ainda é mais curta que a anterior!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2008 às 00:23)

AnDré disse:


> Estou de regresso, depois de 3 dias no parque natural da serra da estrela e arredores. Tirei mais de 1100 fotografias, tal era a beleza em que a serra estava. Amanhã ou depois partilho algumas fotos convosco e conto mais pormenores(...)



Novo tópico...

Aqui tive a mínima do dia ás 23:59 com 13,2ºC
Neste momento vou com 13,1ºC
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

O vento aumentou significamente... neste momento sopra moderado passandos por vezes dos 15 km/h

ONTEM:

MÍNIMA: 13,2ºC
MÁXIMA: 24,4ºC


----------



## jose leça (28 Abr 2008 às 00:40)

Boas noites

Registos de ontem:

TMax: 23,3ºC

TMin:  15,2ºC

Sigo com 15,1ºC e 72%HR, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2008 às 08:06)

Bom dia

A minima lá vai baixando... ee hoje foi de 12,8ºC
Neste momento 13,4ºC
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1019 hPa


----------



## jpmartins (28 Abr 2008 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Por aqui chuva fraca, com 12.1ºC.
Pressão: 1018.7 hPa


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2008 às 09:58)

Bom dia.

Por aqui céu muito nublado, mas não há sinal de precipitação.
A minima foi de 13,9ºC.
Por agora estão 15,1ºC.


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2008 às 10:08)

Carta de análise de satélite


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2008 às 10:09)

Boas,
Por aqui no norte da Madeira ceu pouco nublado
21ºC
38%HR
1021hpa


----------



## vitamos (28 Abr 2008 às 10:44)

Ora bom dia!

Após a ausência deste fim de semana em que me tive que deslocar à beira baixa para uns dias de torranço, voltei a Coimbra e à participação neste nosso espaço!

Hoje registei uma mínima matinal de 13,8ºC. Longe dos valores a partir de 6ª feira (em que se registaram 16,6ºC de mínima). Sábado foi um dia com uma mínima superior a esse valor (não tenho registo) e ontem a mínima foi menor e registou-se às 23h59m com 16,1ºC.

Quanto ao valor máximo destes dias de calor omito-o! Passo a explicar... o abrigo que improvisei 5ª feira não resistiu e descolou-se do sítio! Ora poderia apresentar-vos o valor catita de 31,7ºC registado sábado ás 19h15m, mas apesar de encarar isto como um divertimento, aplico um pouco de seriedade nas coisas que faço. Pelo que não só este valor é falso como entendi omitir os valores deste mês da minha assinatura, apresentando daqui a uns dias um resumo com a menção aos dias não registados 

Um dia destes compro uma estação com memória ou transmissão de dados. Por agora tento fazer o registo mais fiel possível!

Por fim registo que por aqui chuvisca desde as 9h30 e o meu blusao voltou a sair do armário!


----------



## João Soares (28 Abr 2008 às 12:18)

Hoje, a minima foi de *11.5ºC*

Ate agora a maxima e de *16.8ºC*

Agora estao, *16.6ºC*, humidade 75% e pressao 1023.9hPa

Hoje ja caiu um aguaceiro, logo pela manhazinha


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2008 às 12:21)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Tive uma rica mínima de 13.1ºC  agora estou com 17.5ºC se chegar aos 20ºC é uma sorte 

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Abr 2008 às 12:29)

Mínimo Hoje:  12.7°C (02:24) 

Máximo Ontem:  28.6 °C (14:13) 
Mínimo Ontem:  12.5 °C (06:41) 

As máximas vão-se afastando dos 30ºC

Céu muito nublado e 19,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2008 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento tenho *16,8ºC*
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 11,8 km/h

O céu está cheio de cirrus e muitos cumulus a norte


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2008 às 14:04)

Boa tarde
por aqui ceu limpo
25,3ºC.. bem mais fresco que ontem por esta hora...
49%HR
1022hpa


----------



## apassosviana (28 Abr 2008 às 14:56)

16ºC agora 

entre as 7h e 8h houve chuva forte
agora o ceu ta puco nublado com periodos de muito nublado


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Abr 2008 às 16:00)

Por aqui foi entre as 8 e as 9 que choveu , mas pouca coisa (0.1mm).
A temperatura está fresquinha 15.8º ,vento de noroeste com 25 km/h e a pressão nos 1020.4 (hPa).
 E desta frente de fraca actividade que nos atravessou de NW para SE estaremos conversados.Amanhã haverá mais.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (28 Abr 2008 às 17:48)

Boas ...Seguindo o conselho do rog. Vou tentar fazer uma abrigo melhor para o meu sensor .. pois esta me a dar temperaturas ao fim da tarde absurdas...
como tal so vou postar temperaturas e condicoes da estaçao meteorologica do parque urbano que pertence a apsia ... pra quem nao sabe e a associacao de planadores de santa iria da azoia.

Pressao barometrica 1003.3 mb tendencia pra subir 0.1 mb\h
Humidade relativa 56%
Base das nuvens 1096 metros
Ponto de orvalho 6.8 ºC
Temp min 13 ºC
Temp max 16.6 ºC
Temp actual 15,2 ºC
Radiação solar 100 % 
Uv 1.3 (minimo)
Windchill 7.0 ºC
Orientação do vento 352 º Norte 
Vento 32.6 km\h
Rajada maxima 39.8 km\h

Cumprimentos a todos os Meteoloucos


----------



## apassosviana (28 Abr 2008 às 17:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui foi entre as 8 e as 9 que choveu , mas pouca coisa (0.1mm).
> A temperatura está fresquinha 15.8º ,vento de noroeste com 25 km/h e a pressão nos 1020.4 (hPa).
> E desta frente de fraca actividade que nos atravessou de NW para SE estaremos conversados.Amanhã haverá mais.



Reparei numa animação de satelite que a "precipitação" foi atravessando portugal durante o dia deixando depois ceu quase limpo


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2008 às 17:52)

Por aqui mínima de 14.2ºC e máxima de 20,4ºC...

Agora vou com 18,9ºC, 42%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Minho (28 Abr 2008 às 18:10)

Boas,

Por Melgaço ainda choveu 1.4mm e a máxima ficou-se nos 16.4ºC com a mínima em 9.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2008 às 18:47)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de 18,3ºC ás 16:11

Neste momento 16,8ºC
Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 15,1 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2008 às 19:46)

Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado.

Tive uma máxima de 18.9ºC  agora estou com 15.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Abr 2008 às 19:47)

Boa tarde:

Máxima de hoje aqui ficou-se pelos 21.4ºC, bem aquém dos valores do fim de semana.

Neste momento estão 17.8ºC e a descer bem, 40% humidade e 1019 hPa

É a nortada a fazer das dela.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (28 Abr 2008 às 19:53)

Por agora tenho 13.5 ºC.

pt de orvalho 5.9 ºC
Radiacao solar 0 %
Windchill 6.8 ºC
Base das nuvens 926 metros
Humidade 61 %
orientacao do vento 338º NNW
Rajada 39,8 km\h
vento 21.8 km\h

Agora vou a janta ...xD Ate logo ...


----------



## João Soares (28 Abr 2008 às 20:09)

Por aqui a maxima ficou-se pelos *18.4ºC*

Estao, agora *14.4ºC*, humidade 69% e pressao nos 1024.6hPa
O ceu encontra com algumas abertas e nuvens escuras


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Abr 2008 às 20:13)

Boa tarde a todos! Por aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e sem precipitação.

Valores de Hoje:

Tmin - 13,6ºC
Tmax - 18,6ºC
Actual - 18,2ºC

Hmin - 66%
Hmax - 76%
Actual - 68%


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2008 às 20:42)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 19,0ºC
Por agora 13,8ºC, que é também a minima do dia.


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Abr 2008 às 20:52)

desculpem a minha ignorancia, mas alguem me pode explicar o que é a nortada??


de manha parecia que ia chovendo, mas nada, a tarde ficou pouco nublado e o vento fraco, de manha teve friozinho


agora 14,9 graus


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2008 às 21:22)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,3 ºC (07h01); Temperatura máxima - 19,0 ºC (18h05); temperatura actual - 13,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 28,7 ºC (dia 26); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).
__________________


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2008 às 21:26)

mauro miranda disse:


> desculpem a minha ignorancia, mas alguem me pode explicar o que é a nortada??



Não faz mal nenhum perguntar 

Nortada: 

A nortada é a denominação dada em Portugal continental à resultante vectorial entre um vento Barostrófico (brisa marítima) e o vento da circulação geral, associado ao anticiclone subtropical denominado de anticiclone dos Açores. Ocorre nas tardes quentes entre Junho e Setembro, quando a massa de ar Tropical continental se instala sobre a Península Ibérica, provocando céu limpo e acentuado aquecimento à superfície. O diferencial energético que se verifica cerca de duas a três horas depois do meio dia solar, provoca uma deslocação de massa de ar, do oceano para o continente, que é proporcional ao diferencial energético local. A sua intensidade pode variar de 12 a 25Kt em média, soprando por vezes com rajadas, e termina quando o desequilíbrio que lhe deu origem é anulado, cerca das 21, 22 horas.  A Nortada faz-se sentir em toda a faixa costeira Ocidental, onde é mais violenta, e pode estender-se aproximadamente até aos 80 Km para o interior.

(c)http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/escola14.htm
--------------

Estou com 12.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2008 às 22:40)

Estou a ter consecutivas minimas do dia

Neste momento 11,4ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento fraco...0-2 km/h


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2008 às 23:11)

Boas,
Por aqui 14,9ºC
87%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2008 às 23:21)

Registo agora a mínima do dia com 7,7ºC, mas ainda é capaz de descer mais um pouco.

Extremos de hoje: 7,7ºC / 16,6ºC


----------



## Minho (28 Abr 2008 às 23:29)

Gradiente térmico digno de nota esta noite entre o Noroeste  e o Sudeste peninsular:

Vigo...........8ºC
Alicante.....24ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Abr 2008 às 23:29)

Por aqui, depois de uma máxima de 16.3º, com o céu a limpar conforme o dia ía avançando,voltou o fresco/frio.
Agora com o céu quase limpo (não será por muito tempo), registam-se 10.5º.
Não há vento  porque senão seria uma noite mesmo fria...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2008 às 23:39)

Nova mínima do dia: 11,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Abr 2008 às 23:50)

Nova minima do dia: *10.1ºC*


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2008 às 23:52)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura também vai descendo lentamente, vai nos 14,6ºC
87%HR
1023hpa


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2008 às 23:52)

Minima do dia aqui agora com 12,7ºC...


----------



## dgstorm (28 Abr 2008 às 23:53)

Aqui sigo com 9,8ºC !


----------



## jose leça (29 Abr 2008 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

TMáx: 18,9ºC

TMin:  13,0ºC

Sigo com 12,9ºC e 58%HR


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2008 às 01:24)

Boa noite

Por aqui a temperatura está agora nos 12,0ºC

As temperaturas referentes ao dia 28 de Abril foram:
Tmin: 12,4ºC (às 23:59).
Tmáx: 19,0ºC.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (29 Abr 2008 às 02:43)

Despeço me com os seguintes valores :

Base das Nuvens 0 metros 
pt de orvalho 10.3 ºC
Temp actual 10.3 ºC 
Humidade relativa 100 %
Vento 303 º WNW 
Vento max na ultima hora : 9.3 km\h

Ate amanha MeteoCamaradas


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2008 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Por aqui minima de 10,2ºC.

Por agora o céu segue muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NO e 14,8ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Abr 2008 às 09:52)

Bom dia,
Deixo aqui a minima da noite, que se ficou nos 11,1ºC
Por aqui o céu está limpo, com uma aragem fresquinha de norte...


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2008 às 09:52)

Por ca a minima foi de 10.1ºC...


----------



## mocha (29 Abr 2008 às 10:02)

ola a todos, por aqui o ceu encontra se muito nublado, fresquinho 14ºC


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2008 às 10:11)

Carta de análise de satélite


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2008 às 10:14)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
16,1ºc
76%HR
1019hpa


----------



## Snow (29 Abr 2008 às 10:37)

Bom dia!!

Por aqui sigo com 15º

Ceu nublado, mas sem precipitação


----------



## HotSpot (29 Abr 2008 às 10:53)

Mínima baixa hoje

Mínimo Hoje:  7.6 ºC (06:18) 

Céu Muito Nublado


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2008 às 12:05)

Boa tarde!!

Aqui minima de *9,3ºC*

Neste momento tenho 15,0ºC
Humidade a 57%
Pressão a *1016 hPa*
Vento a 10,4 km/h


----------



## vitamos (29 Abr 2008 às 12:08)

Bom dia:

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *13,0ºC* (por volta das 22h30min)
Tmax *17,9ºC*

Hoje mínima matinal de *10,7ºC* e pressão em *1017hPa*. O céu apresenta-se muito nublado mas não chove! Problema em relação ás máximas na minha estação aparentemente resolvido com um abrigo improvisado. Mais novidades em breve...


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2008 às 13:22)

Céu nublado e 10,9ºC. Durante a manhã ocorreram alguns aguaceiros muito fracos.

Mínima de 5,6ºC.


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Abr 2008 às 13:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não faz mal nenhum perguntar
> 
> Nortada:
> 
> ...




obrigado pela explicação, fica bem


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2008 às 14:21)

Por aqui 19,9ºc
ceu nublado
1019hpa
63%HR


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2008 às 17:01)

Muito boa tarde!

A máxima até ao momento foi de 17,3ºC

Neste momento tenho 16,4ºC
Humidade a 54%
Pressão a *1013 hPa* (já estou em transição)

Vento a 12,9 km/h


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2008 às 17:08)

E por aqui a máxima foi de 18,1ºC.

E por agora está estável nos 16,4ºC.

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, assim como o esteve o dia todo.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Abr 2008 às 17:22)

Por aqui mais um dia fresquinho 15,9º agora, (máx de 16.2) e céu encoberto.Um aguaceiro por volta das 14.30h que deixou apenas (0.1mm).
E hoje vê-se bem o contraste na imagem de satélite de há 3 horas atrás entre o norte (encoberto ) e o sul (quase limpo).






e amanhã continuará sem grandes diferenças esse contraste.


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2008 às 18:03)

Chuva fraca e 9,6ºC. 

Extremos de hoje: 5,6ºC / 12,4ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Abr 2008 às 18:59)

Bastante vento aqui. A temperatura chegou aos 18.7ºC, mas foi sol de pouca dura: sigo com 16.8ºC e a descer.

Pressão a 1013 hPa e humidade de 59%


----------



## apassosviana (29 Abr 2008 às 19:11)

14º e por vezes aguaceiros (fracos e fortes)


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2008 às 19:17)

Por Setubal mínima de 11,0ºC e máxima de 20,5ºC
Agora vou com 17,4ºC...


----------



## Stinger (29 Abr 2008 às 20:10)

Por gondomar chuva forte durante a tarde


----------



## Minho (29 Abr 2008 às 20:15)

Melgaço soma e segue: mais 9,9mm hoje, já são 220mm neste mês de Abril.

Temp actual 8.7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2008 às 20:23)

Por aqui tão a cair umas pingas 

Estou com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2008 às 20:34)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu nublado
16,8ºC e 69%HR
1018hpa


----------



## dgstorm (29 Abr 2008 às 21:12)

Aqui sigo com 11,1ºC !


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2008 às 21:19)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura mínima - 6,6 ºC (07h00); Temperatura máxima - 18,9 ºC (13h41); temperatura actual - 12,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.

*Bastante frio esta manhã, com céu limpo. O céu tornou-se muito nublado para o final da tarde.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 28,7 ºC (dia 26); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).
__________________
O meu Blog: http://gerotempo.blogspot.com/


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2008 às 21:25)

Durante a manha nao choveu.... Mas na parte da tarde ja choveu, e ate houve aguaceiros fortes....

A maxima foi de *21.5ºC*

Temp actual: *11.4ºC*, pressao 1015.4hPa, humidade 74%


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Abr 2008 às 21:59)

*Por Terras Vimaranenses:*

T min...................................11.7º
T máx..................................15.2º

H min...................................43%
H máx..................................83%

Pressão actual......................1009 hPa


----------



## Brigantia (29 Abr 2008 às 22:04)

Bragança:
Máxima_13,5ºC
Mínima_4,4ºC
Actual_6,5ºC
Durante a tarde alguns aguaceiros(1mm).


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2008 às 22:04)

Por aqui chuviscou uns minutos... por volta das 20:15

No momento sigo com 13,4ºC
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a *1012 hPa*

Céu totalmente encoberto por nuvens baixas


----------



## dgstorm (29 Abr 2008 às 22:32)

9,8ºC !
87% de humidade !


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2008 às 22:36)

Carta de análise de satélite:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Abr 2008 às 22:39)

Boa noite! 

Por cá foi um dia de céu nublado com boas abertas, pouco nublado por vezes.

Valores de Hoje

Tmin - 12,2ºC
Tmax - 19,2ºC
Actual - 15,8ºC

Hmin - 63% Hr
Hmax - 80% Hr
Actual - 67% Hr


----------



## rbsmr (29 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

Lisboa (Telheiras) 

Temp.: 14.3ºC
Pressão: 1012 hpa


----------



## Gilmet (29 Abr 2008 às 23:03)

Estou com 13,1ºC

HOJE:

Temperatura mínima: 9,3ºC (5:14)
Temperatura máxima: 17,3ºC (16:38)

Humidade mínima: 48% (16:39)
Humidade máxima: 79% (no momento 23:00)

Vento mínimo: 0,0 km/h
Vento máximo: 21,9 km/h (15:43)

Wind chill mínimo: 9,3ºC (5:14)
Wind chill máximo: 17,1ºC (16:40)

Pressão mínima: 1012 hPa (no momento)
Pressão máxima: 1019 hPa (00:57)


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2008 às 23:04)

Boas
Por aqui no norte da Madeira 15,6ºC
71%HR
1019hpa


----------



## jose leça (29 Abr 2008 às 23:40)

Boas noites pessoal!

Por aqui foi um dia chato, em que tive direito a algum dos cerca de 1,1mm de chuva que caíu por aqui, ainda a pensar nos belos 30,2ºC que passei há uns dias atrás:

Registei 18,7ºC de máxima e 11,9ºC de mínima, e como dizia o outro.... "amanhã há mais"


----------



## fsl (29 Abr 2008 às 23:41)

Rog disse:


> Boas
> Por aqui no norte da Madeira 15,6ºC
> 71%HR
> 1019hpa



Louvo a ideia de por aqui diariamente estas CARTAS com informaçao tao util.
Os meus parabens.
FSL


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2008 às 00:37)

Boa noite

Cheguei a casa há pouco e já pingava. Agora cai um aguaceiro fraco que já molhou a estrada mas ainda não acordou o pluviometro. 
A temperatura está nos 13,1ºC
O vento fraco de NO.

*EDIT*
0,2mm acumulados às 0:40


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (30 Abr 2008 às 00:57)

Boa noite.. por aqui teve um dia mt encoberto e fresco, tem tado a  mas nao muito...

Temp actual 12.1ºC
Temp max  16.4ºC
Temp min 9.7
Windchill actual 9.4 ºC
Orientacao do vento 338 º NNW
Vento 13 km\h Rajada max 25.9 km\h
Humidade 85% 
base das nuvens 307 metros

Boa noite e ate amanha


----------



## Turista (30 Abr 2008 às 02:15)

Chegado a Peniche depois de uns dias fora, sigo com 14,8ºC, 67% de humidade e 1014.7 hPa.

Abraços a todos!!


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Abr 2008 às 06:09)

Bons dias:
-Madrugada de alguns aguaceiros moderados e espaçados que já renderam mais 4,7mm. 7,6mm desde as 09h de ontem até agora. 
E neste mês aqui na região " já cá cantam" 184,0 mm.É obra! 
Está fresco ( 9.4º) , o vento parou há uma hora e a pressão está nos 1011.4 (hPa).


----------



## João Soares (30 Abr 2008 às 09:11)

A minima hoje desceu abaixo dos 10ºC, atingido os *9.6ºC*

Humidade 80%


----------



## vitamos (30 Abr 2008 às 10:03)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *10,7ºC*
Tmax *17,8ºC
*
Hoje mínima matinal de *11,0ºC* e pressão em *1014hPa*. O céu está pouco nubldo depois do dia de ontem ter terminado com aguaceiros que foram por vezes moderados!


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2008 às 10:19)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a minima foi de 10,1ºC.
Não parece ter chovido mais durante a noite, pelo que acumulei apenas 0,2mm no aguaceiro fraco que ocorreu ao inicio do dia.
Por agora estão 14,5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NO, e o céu apresenta-se nublado.

Em relação aos extremos de ontem foram os seguintes:
Tmin:10,2ºC
Tmáx:18,1ºC
Alguns chuviscos pelas 21h, que não foram < 0,2mm


PS: _À semelhança do que o meu vizinho Vitamos fez, e por ter tido uma falha do meu pluviometro durante quase 48h nas quais ocorreu precipitação significativa, resolvi apagar da minha assinatura o valor da precipitação acumulada, que voltará em Maio! 
Isto porque me identifiquei plenamente com as palavras dele, e também eu quero ser o mais correcto possivel 
Tal como ele, também eu darei conta dessa situação no resumo mensal do mês de Abril _


----------



## Weatherman (30 Abr 2008 às 10:43)

Por aqui estamos com céu pouco nublado
Temperatura: 14,7ºC
Humidade:51%
Pressão:1012hPa
Vento de W com 4,3Km/h
Temperatura minima:5,3ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (30 Abr 2008 às 10:51)

Bons dias a minha minima aqui por santa iria foi 9.2ºC pelas 6h40 da manha 

Agr tenho 14,7 ºC as 10h46 
Base das nuvens 1194 metros
Humidade relativa 53%
Ponto de orvalho 4.7 ºC
Radiacao solar 74 % 
Indice UV 3.9 (baixo)
Windchill 11,9 ºC
Orientação do vento 349º N 
Vento 9.4 km\h Rajada max 26 km\h


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2008 às 12:18)

Boa tarde!

Aqui a minima desceu aos *9,1ºC* (queria 8ºC)
Ciram pingos... mas nada contabilizado...

Neste momento estou com 15,3ºC
Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1014 hPa (esta noite chegou aos 1011 hPa)
Vento a 7,9 km/h

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus


----------



## HotSpot (30 Abr 2008 às 12:27)

Máximo Ontem:  20.8 ºC (14:27) 
Mínimo Ontem:  7.6 ºC (06:18) 

Hoje a mínima foi de 9,8ºC


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2008 às 13:19)

Carta de analise de hoje de manhã


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2008 às 13:20)

Por aqui 16,5ºC
65%HR
1017hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2008 às 13:40)

Viva por aqui chuveu fraco ao inicio da madrugada eram umas 2h mas não deu para registar nada! a mínima foi de 11,8ºC...agora vou com os seguintes valores...temp:18,6ºC, pressão:1013hpa,Humidade: 33%, vento fraco 5,0km/h W...max:14,0km/h(13:14) o céu está praticamente limpo.


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Abr 2008 às 17:13)

OLA, a minha estação só dá a máxima mais alta, nao sei porquê, como é que eu faço para ela dar as máximas e as mínimas diárias, é da bluesky, obirgado


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2008 às 18:10)

12,5ºC e o céu muito nublado a oeste. 

Dia com alguns aguaceiros fracos, principalmente de manhã. 

Extremos de hoje: 4,7ºC / 14,0ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2008 às 18:15)

Por aqui máxima de 21,0ºC...agora vou com 19,0ºC,40%HR,1012hpa e vento fraco 4,3 km/h...max:14,8km/h


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2008 às 18:44)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui máxima de 17,9ºC
Neste momento tenho 17,4ºC
Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 8,2 km/h

HOJE:

MÌNIMA: 9,1ºC
MÁXIMA: 17,9ºC


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2008 às 19:13)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu nublado
16,8ºC
61%HR
1016hpa


----------



## lismen (30 Abr 2008 às 20:09)

Por aqui a temperatura encontra-se nos 15ºC a humidade nos 64% e o vento moderado de NW.
Um resto de boa noite para todos


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2008 às 20:53)

Por aqui a máxima ficou-se pelos 17,7ºC.

Por agora estão 13,5ºC.

Bem, estou de saida!
Até amanhã malta


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2008 às 21:14)

Boa noite!

Estou com 12,2ºC
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento muito fraco... 0,3 km/h


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2008 às 21:51)

Estremoz (Hoje): Temperatura máxima - 18,6 ºC (13h56); temperatura actual - 12,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.

*Chuva fraca durante a madrugada.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,0 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 28,7 ºC (dia 26); Pressão atmosférica mínima: 993 hPa (dia 10).


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2008 às 22:04)

Boa noite
Por aqui 14,1ºC
70%HR
1017hpa


----------



## João Soares (30 Abr 2008 às 22:05)

Durante a tarde, esteve o ceu limpo que logo se tornou muito nublado, mas nao caiu uma unica pinga

A temp maxima foi de *18.7ºC*

Por agora ceu quase limpo, *12.8ºC*, pressao 1018.3hPa e humidade 76%


----------



## henriquesillva (30 Abr 2008 às 22:12)

*Por Terras Vimaranenses:*

T min...............................................9.5º
T máx..............................................16.9º

H min...............................................40%
H máx..............................................82%

Pressão actual...................................1013 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2008 às 23:07)

Estou com *10,4ºC* e parece que vêm aí uma bela mínima para o 1º de Maio


----------



## ecobcg (30 Abr 2008 às 23:19)

Boa noite!
O último dia de Abril despede-se por aqui com uma Temp. Minima de 12,8ºC e uma Temp. Máx de 23,5ºC.
A pressão está nos 1012,2 hPa neste momento, com 61% humidade e 13,7ºC.


----------



## jose leça (1 Mai 2008 às 01:26)

Desejo de um bom feriado ao pesoal.
Ontem registei 19,2ºC / 10,8ºC

Sigo com 11,9ºC e 70%hR


----------

